# Bleach: Dark Future 2.0 Main RP Thread



## InfIchi (May 23, 2011)

The year is 2022, Ten years after the events of Dark Future and the war   with Akushou. The villain had managed to use his special Kido to gather   up energies from humans, hollow and shinigami. Arrancar, Vice  Captains,  Captains, Vaizard and super powered humans all were leached  of power.  The Human world, Hueco Mundo and Soul Society all began to  fuse as  Akushou unleashed his bankai. The captain commander fought hard  to save  everyone and gave up his life to destroy Akushou. But their  energies had  gone into Akushou's special Kido and because of it, the  process was not  stopped. But one of the vice captains had noticed that  the orb had a  small crack it... It could only withhold so much  spiritual energy... So  all of the captains, Vice captains, Vaizard and  humans gave up their  spiritual energy, they poured out all they had in  order to crack the  orb... And victory was theirs. 

But because of the amount of spiritual energy the orb had absorbed, over   the time it had and during the merging of the two worlds... when the   worlds finally were put back into place, the energies in the orb went   somewhere else... The energies created a new world, using the souls of   the people it had absorbed and merging them... Hollows, Shinigami,   Humans, The energies from Soul Society, Hueco Mundo and Earth converging   and creating a new world, one that now stands between proudly as Terra   Rouge. 

Due to the unusual energies the people of Terre Rouge have a form   resembling that of Final Form Aizen, Their bodies mixed with hollow   shinigami and human. they might not have a hole in their chest, but each   of the people have a hole in a part of their body, some have holes in   their tongues or even their ears or hands... their bodies transform  like  that of humans, but into hollow forms like arrancar and each have  two  stages like that of a shinigami. Their powers very like that of a   Zanpakto or Human... 

Because of the event with Akushou... The human world has lost most of   it's spirit particles, even the souls of the dead have vanished, as they   were sucked into Akushou's orb... There are few hollow attacks, as   Hueco Mundo has increased in size and even population, new hollows   having been created from the event.... And an evolution in hollows, a   form beyond that of Vastolorde has been created... One that is near   impossible to attain.... 

--------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------

Rules

1. TURN OFF SIGNATURES
2. No Godmodding
3. Play Nice
4. All OOC Posts in the OOC thread
--------------------------------------------------​


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2011)

Soul Society-












Sweat flies through the air, the sound of wood hitting wood echoes throughout the simple wooden dojo. Thump! A foot slams down hard onto the mat below. "KYA!" Two sets of arms swing downward, Wooden bokken clashing together. "You wont win this time Akuma!" Sweat runs down the brow of the bald headed man calling out to another.

"Just try it." Akuma pushes harder, forcing the bald headed man backward, his feet creating folds in the mattress below him. "Nnngh.... damn it... come on..." Akuma smirked, his green eyes shimmering with joy. He knew he could defeat him, but to do it too quickly would be boring. 

"HYAH!" Akuma twists his arm, his bokken slipping downward under the bald mans arms and quickly slashes upward, opening up the man for an attack. With quick speed, Akuma kicks the mans chest and sends him rolling backward into a wall. His bokken falling down beside him. 

"You mess with fire, you get burned." Akuma adjusted his messy black hair and tossed his bokken towards another shinigami sitting in the room. "That's all the challengers today. Comeback when you have some skill."


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

*2nd Division *

"Anger is anger
Anger makes you scream
Anger makes you hate
anger takes control
Anger want let go
Anger wants you to hurt
Anger wants you to sufer
Anger makes you mad
Anger makes you cry
Anger turns people against you
Anger is anger"​
Fumiko caught her breathe as she finished the poem she had just recited. Kioshi and her were walking to their next destination, the second division.

"Now what exactly did that poem have to do with anything?" Kioshi questioned. His facial expression, which was a look of agitation was more gruff than usual. His face had small cuts, bruises and scuff marks on it. His hair was a sweaty mess and most of it dangled over his right eye. His outfit was now tore in different places and mussed up. All these signs pointed to the obvious, Kioshi had gotten into a fight.

"The point was my dirty blond hair friend" Fumiko scolded "Is you need to control this anger issue you have of being called the "_G-word_." Fumiko said putting emphasis on her meaning by quoting with her fingers. "Any other time I really wouldn't care, but your in my division. So what ever you do will reflect on me since I invited you over!" Kioshi simply scoffed and looked down at the ground. What Fumiko said was true and made sense even if he didn't want to admit it.

"I mean I know you hate that you have very fair features compared to other guys and others often mistake you for a g-word, but constantly flooring everyone whenever they call you one is unheathly."

Her words reached him, but he couldn't respond as he was in his own little world. "I mean sure, I get mad when people call me a girl, but Fumiko acts as if I killed the guys or something. Maybe I gave them a few broken bones and put them in the medical ward so what?" He thought as he replayed the recent event in his head. To him they deserve to get their asses handed to them after being assholes about his looks.

_Flashback
~20 minutes eariler~

"So pretty good song huh?" 

"Yea it was pretty decent. Though I admit I'm kind of upset it was only a minutes and twenty something seconds." After listening to Fumiko's mp3 player she and Kioshi were now casually standing just outside the entrance of the 9th division.

"Yo Fumiko!" A males voice called out from the distance. With a glance Fumiko recognized a small group of three guys approaching, familar faces within the division. "Hey Fumiko who's your friend?" The tallest of the three men asked keeping his eye trained on Kioshi. "Yea this is a very good friend of mines. Guys meet Kioshi." As she introduced him Kioshi observed the weird...looks they were giving him.

"Kioshi huh?" Another of the three one with a deep scar above his eyes with black hair said while smirking himself. "Kioshi *chuckle* that name means "pure". The last of the ground a stout guy with long red hair that reached the middle of his back said. By now Fumiko had finally began to pick a bad vibe as the three slowly moved over to and surrounded him.

"Uh guys" Fumiko called out hoping to get their attention.

"You are one of the *best* looking girls I've seen around here! My names Hiro, the red head is Akio and the other is Kou." The casual attitude of the three male shinigami didn't alert them to the danger...the danger of their very well being was risk.

"She is pretty damn cute huh?" Akio added.

"Guys you seriously need to stop. Kioshi isn't a girl!" Fumiko warned.

"What? Your trying to tell us that his beauty ins't a girl?" Kou asked laughing. Kioshi reiatsu flared much stronger than usual. Even if he tried he'd never be able to pump his  reiatsu as high as it was now. He was pulling this power out from sheer anger.

"I. am. not. a....a....a...*girl*!" He said venomously as he stared coldly at the three in front of him. They slowly backed away hearing the tone in his voice and the sudden unusual increase in reiatsu. "L-look kid, w-we're s-sorry okay?" One apologized, but it was to light. In a feral snarl Kioshi had already pounced.
End_

_"I remember how it began, but everything after that is a blur."_ He said somewhat disappointed.

"We're here!" Fumiko announced as she held open the door in front of her. "Thanks for walking me here?" Kioshi said as he walked infront of Fumiko. Though to his surprise...she walked right in behind him. "So this is how second division looks then?" She said with a smile "A lot of of people around here. Though I guess I should expect that since black ops are from here.." She said as she looked around the barracks of the place.

"Uhhh..." Kioshi uttered confused as he watched Fumiko walk off like a kid in a toy store. "Huh? How come your just standing there?" Fumiko asked with a quizzical look on her face. Kioshi couldn't help, but sigh as he walked toward her to close the small distance between the.

"Don't you have to go to 9th Division?" He said in a matter of fact tone. Fumiko scratch her chin with her index finger before shrugging her shoulders. "They'll get over it in due time, not like I'm doing anything important." She said casually as she began to walk off, again, on her own."

"Slacking off already..."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 23, 2011)

*Ando Hisashi~*












For those in the ninth division of the Gotei 13, the day was jsut beginning. Men walked through the headquarters of the wooden base at a fast pace. Now if a stranger to this division were to walk in, they'd think something msut be amissed. But this was the usual for the division which worked constantly to get the weekly Soul Society magazine out to the people of Soul Society. Men at desks, typing furiously on keyboards as they wrote articles.

Meanwhile, one Shinigami wasn't moving at the same pace as the others. Instead Ando was rather slow-moving as he woke up from his bed and tossed the sheets aside. _"Another bad dream..." _He muttered. He'd been having bad dreams for quite some time and they didn't seem to show any sign of ever stopping. _"I need to start moving." _He states, standing up finally. He heads to the door and as he walks out, grabs his Zanpakuto and puts it own his hip. As a Shinigami, you'd have to be a huge fool no to carry your sword with you half the time...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

Seventh Division​

Daroga looked around the division quarters, everyone seemed to be busy doing something, which left him with basically doing absolutely nothing at all, and Daroga sighed a little bit, ?Wish I had a job to do or something around here, I feel kind of bad not having work to do at all right now.? Daroga started to walk around the division quarters, ?Well I suppose I could go visit other locations and get to know the place.? Daroga laughed a little bit, ?I don't suppose anyone's on tour duty right now, are they?? Daroga sighed a little bit as he started to walk out of the division quarters, ?Huh?? Daroga looked around a little bit and noted many Shinigami seemed to be attending to matters of their own, however one in particular seemed to be walking around on her own.

?That's not weird at all.? Daroga muttered to himself as he took notice of the Shinigami, ?I thought I was the only one who didn't have anything to do right now.? Daroga shrugged his shoulders a little bit, ?I suppose I'll take a walk around the place as well then, and maybe when I come back they'll actually have something for me to do.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2011)

*[Human World, Tokyo Japan: Early Morning]*​ 

~Tck, tck, tck, tck, tck, tck, tck~

The vigorous sounds of the keyboard being pounded echoes down the empty hallway. From a dark room the work glow of a computer screen cast an empty shadow on the far wall.  ?Oh, ah? eh?? a barely audible voice trails as the lights flicker. Moments later the synthesized sound of automatic gun fire erupts flashing all sorts of animated colors on the wall.  ?Oh, heh heh heh heh.? the voice can be heard again as a flurry of typing erupts again. In the barrage of stylized combat the screen reflects nothing as the room stands empty, yet the game. No the war over the internet rages on. In the next moments the keyboard?s keys are depressed as invisible fingers run across it. Slipping the gaze of the spiritual over one?s own eyes and a small silver creature with glowing blue eyes can be seen. The mandible like lower jaws folds in on its silvery mask as the blue eyes focus in on the screen, they dart back and forth taking in all the action quicker than the human players on the other side of the world punishing them for challenging his unrivaled might at gaming. A few more keystrokes and the marine the small creature was controlling ducks behind some cover while lobbing a frag grenade at his opponent?s position.

With a flash of yellow and white another point kill pops up on the creature?s screen as the remaining two combatants are flushed from behind their cover, keys fly again as the marine pops up with two volleys of rapid burst fire, the screen flashes red as his two enemies slump to the ground. Two more kills pop up before the first sign off happens.  <R3B3L has signed off> ?.. <YomammA has signed off> and one by one the rest of the room empties as garbled cussing and moaning comes over various headsets. The creature?s head tilts to the side as its claw like fingers pull from the keyboard,  ?Eh?? the creature quickly utters as the jumps back on the keyboard and switching over to a web browser. Several quick key strokes it is looking at a list of online compatible games. His eyes gleam over the list and fall on Mortal Kombat, deluxe online edition. A couple more clicks and it is in, but as it goes to enter the fray the small creature hears a door in the distance click and unlock.   ?Uh oh.? it sighs with a chuckle as a flurry of keystrokes cut the computer off. A window flies open as it jumps out into the early morning waking world. 

The creature runs down the side of the long building as it heads for the main street in town, but it screeches to a halt just short of the end of the wall. Its teeth tick as it squeezes up to the structure, inching down one of the blue eyes reaches the end of the wall.  Two figures dressed in black stood in the middle of the walk way, Shinigami. The small creature slightly shook, although the attacks of his kind were rare on the human plain it didn?t stop the Soul Society from keeping routine checks. With a heavy heave it stills itself enough to stop its teeth from chattering off its mask. Tip toeing it begins to makes its way toward the Shinigami, as he neared he pulls his left hand up covering his face as if that would shield him from any gaze they might happen to throw his way. Spinning and turning the small creature passes by seemingly unnoticed tippy toeing the whole way. ?Hey, Keith.? The Shinigami with black hair whispers toward the brown headed Shinigami to his left. ?Yeah?? the Shinigami replies. Was that a Hollow that just passed us by?? he asks. ?Yeah, I believe it was.? Keith replied almost unconcerned. The first Shinigami looked puzzled, ?Shouldn?t we go and kill it?? he asks. Keith just looks off in the distance with an indifferent look about his face. ?Nah, that one is no  threat to anyone.? Keith replies while catching  a yawn.  ?Isn?t that our job?? the first asks as he looks back catching the small creature ducking behind another building.  ?Just trust me.? Keith says not missing a beat. The other Shinigami pauses, ?Screw that, I?m not getting in trouble because of you.? He grunts as he vanishes in a flash step. 

* ? AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!?*

The Hollow cries as the Shinigami appears right before it, ?Allow me to end your miserable life.? The Shinigami shouts as he brings his sword down on the small Hollow.  With a roll the Hollow narrowly avoids the razor sharp blade that meant to cut it in half. As it popped back up its upper arms pointed toward the Shinigami and change shape, a moment later several dozen spines are fired off in rapid succession, as the Shingami guards the small Hollow vanishes through a ripple back to Hueco Mundo. 

?So, you get it Keith asks. ?Fuck you.? The Shinigami replies back as he walks back pulling small needle like spines from his arms. ?Told ya.? Keith replies smugly.

*[Hueco Mundo]​*
The desert waste of Hueco Mundo is full of strange and exotic creatures, as dangerous as they are a marvel. This day was no different from any other. A pack of boar like Hollows had made the misfortunate mistake of coming into territory that had been claimed. Unknowingly they traveled while being stalked by a saber fanged killer. Moving through the white sands it is almost invisible, an unquenchable hunger burns in the monster?s silver eyes as it stalks its prey. Its large paws perfect for not displacing the first grain of sand. Just over the next dune was his target, plump fat meat, enough to satisfy him if just for a moment. Peering down onto his hapless target the big cat tenses all his muscles as his tongue wipes over his wiping the excess drool away. Just when he is about to pounce the unthinkable happens, a ripple from the human world tears into view as a small Hollow comes rocketing through screaming, flailing and causing all types of commotion. The boar Hollow all panic from the startling scream and bolt running from this place. The big cat growls in anger as his ears fold over his mask.  Turning his head he spies the small silver Hollow and begins to stalk that way.  ?προσπάθησα σκοτώνω εμένα? the Hollow squawks as it flips a bird in the direction of the closing rip. Spitting on the ground its attention turns to a small lizard Hollow that has dug its way up to eat on the raw spirit energy in the air,  ?Oh?...? the small Hollow says backing up as it snatches the small Hollow up quick as a flash. Going to eat his meal the small Hollow hits something large and furry, causing it to freeze with a start. 

Dropping the small lizard it feels of the object it hit, following the large cat?s leg up to its chest, the teeth that hung under the mask chatter a bit as it makes a small ~gulp~  Shakily it makes its way up to the neck then jawline of the big feline. Tracing his way down he freezes when he reaches the large saber fang that jutted out like a spear. Its whole body then begins to visibly shake as it garners the courage to turn around.  Its four blue eyes meet the silver of the big cats. The small silver Hollow freezes in utter fear as the big cat raises one of it paws.  ?Oh shit.? the small Hollow yelps as a quick back paw catches it sending it flying,  ?Ahhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeieeee!? it screams as it flies over the next couple of dunes toward the west.  ?Insect.? the cat growls as it turns its sense to the air, hopefully those boars hadn?t gotten too far?.

*[Tokyo Business District]​*​
A man sat at a table, in his left hand a cup of steaming hot tea. His hidden gaze read over a local newspaper, the business section to be more precise. A grin hung about his features as he is approached by another man dressed similarly to him, ?Tsuneo-Shachō? the man greets with a smile. The man identified as Tsuneo lowers the paper, the man?s image reflecting off the Tsuneo?s shades. The man returns the smile and offers a seat across from him,  ?What news do you bring Hioshi-Buchō? the man asks as he folds the paper and sets it by his cup. The grin softens as he motions for a waitress over so his friend may order himself a drink.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

Akuma made his way through the 11th division, he didn't have any jobs to do today, he was lucky enough to not get stuck with clean up or some other stupid job. But he would not do them anyways, he was the best, there was no need for him to do trivial things like that... Power was what was important, Just power. "I'll become the strongest... I will." Akuma gripped the handle of his zanpakto, a drop of blood rolled down the silken wrap, following a path all the way to the guard.

Fight...

The words echoed wherever he marched...

Kill....

They wouldn't let up, always echoing... Always present...

Rend.... Slaughter....

He needed to fight, he needed to be stronger. There was no letting that thing get away with it... He would destroy anyone who stood in the way of his path of power. 

"Tch." Akuma could see a few seated officers talking about him, he wasn't well known in the division, but a few people had been witness to his fights, or at least heard about all the other newbies he'd been beating up lately. More so than that, they knew about the Kenpachi's draw towards this boy. What could it have been that she saw in him... Was it his natural eagerness to battle? Was it his swordsmanship, his speed? Who knew. Akuma didn't bother to ask, he was just thankful to her for letting him join the 11th... had she not, he would have been stuck in Rukongai, unable to grow any stronger.

In wandering the 11th division, he would wonder if he would encounter another shinigami. Perhaps someone he could fight... a dual with real blades... a fight with blood, something to get his juices flowing and the adrenaline rushing. The line between life and death, to embrace it and cross it with no fear of consequence, that was the 11th... that was true power.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2011)

Kazuma slowly awoke to a thundering headache, the payoff for a hard night of wild drinking and partying. He laid still in the center of his king sized four poster bed, staring up blankly at the high vaulted ceiling of his bedroom. _Is this all there is to life?_ he wondered. As he always did during these moments of hazy self reflection, Kazuma promised himself to moderate his behavior next time. It was a promise that wouldn't last the week of course. He slowly sat up and rubbed his bleary eyes, his normally well coiffed hair sticking up at odd angles. 

"Ugh what time is it?" he said in a half croak of a voice. 

"Time for you to go to your new assignment with the Gotei 13 sir..." a voice answered. 

Kazuma screamed in alarm and nose dived onto the lush carpeted floor. Slowly he peeked his head over the bed, as if there was a monster waiting for him on the other side, the worst of all monsters. The old butler stood there calmly, staring at Kazuma from underneath two snow white bushy eyebrows. He held a silver tray with a cup of piping hot tea. His name was Gormley, and he had been serving the Shiranui family since before even Kazuma's parents had been born. Why his parents couldn't just hire a hot chambermaid was beyond him. 

"In most cultures it's polite to knock you know." Kazuma said. 

"I did knock sir, for about ten minutes."

"Oh...well knock harder next time sir." 

"I shall use a sledgehammer next time." 

"Is that a hint of sarcasm I detect?"

"I wouldn't dream of it sir," Gormley responded in a wry tone. 

Kazuma stood up and yawned. "I think I'm going to get a few hours more shut eye. If that's okay with you of course Gormley...psst that was sarcasm by the way." 

"I would not recommend such a course of action sir. Today is the day that you begin your storied career with the Gotei 13. Your noble parents are expecting you to uphold the honor of the Shiranui name."  

Kazuma snatched up the cup of tea from the tray and glared at the butler. "Don't remind me."  As the youngest of three sons, Kazuma had been chosen to endure a boring and miserable life as a shinigami. _'You'll be honoring our noble family',_ his parents had told him. What a crock. He had no choice but to follow through however, or else lose what little inheritance he was due (still a small fortune by any standard). 

"I'll go and get ready," Kazuma mumbled. 

"Excellent choice sir."

Twenty minutes later Kazuma strolled past the high gates of the Shiranui family estate, grumbling about how even rich guys just couldn't catch a break sometimes. "What's the world coming to?" he muttered aloud.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 24, 2011)

*At the 11th Division Training grounds.*

Yuki swung her zanpaktou through the air again as she practised her sword technique. Several wide eyed Division members watched her but they were more concered with the three members of thier division who were currently unconsious in the vicinity of the female Shinigami. She just wanted to train alone but they wouldn't even let her train in peace.

Flashback 10 minutes earlier

Yuki had just arrived at the training grounds and was about to get started on her morning excercise. The other members looked upon her with disgust. In this division streanght was all that mattered and they weren't going to let a woman of all things walk in there like she owned the place so they walked up to her and one of them spoke.

"What's the matter woman you lost or something?" Yuki eyes shot up to the shinigami standing in front of her. It was always the same being underestimated on the grounds of being a woman well she never took it lying down before and she wasn't going to start now. She spoke with a tone that promised serious bodily harm if her demands were not met.

"I'm only going to warn you once. You and your two lovers walk away." The three shinigami began laughing hysterically as they seemed to find something humerous. The one who had spoke before managed to get out threw a fit laughter.

"Or what woman? Donb't make empty threats that you can't back up." Her first day on the division and it had to come to this. Well this man was only able to hear two words from Yuki before a snadal wearing foot slammed into his face.

"Wrong choice." The other two instantly stopped laughing and the chuckles from the crowd were sileced. They stared wide eyed as the speaker colided with the wall of the 11th division building about 12 metres away. Their expression then changed to one of anger.

"You bitch! DIE." Swords drawn the two sung them down at Yuki only to land swords on sword as Yuki unsheathed and blocked with her own zanpaktou. The pitch black katana unwavering even fro the attacks of the larger opponents. Yuki pushed up with her blade removing the two's zanpaktou's from thier hands. Spinning she dealt a fierce roundhouse kick to the side of their faces before cathing her zanpaktou that she had thrown skyward in anticipation of the 3rd shinigami who was back on his feet and charging fast. He swung his katana in a right-to-left arc aiming for Yuki's head only to hit nothing but air then feeling a severe pain down south as Yuki's fist colided with IT. He collapsed over before taking another kick to the face that silenced him for good.

Present

"Well at least I can't get threatened with expulsion here." She stated spiking her reiatsu so as to warn any other potential challengers from attacking her. It was true she recieved numerous warnings in the academy for inflicted serious injuries to those who had been stupid enough to pick a fight with her. It's not like she didn't warm them first nor that she killed them like she would have back in Rukongai. They just never took the hint. She focused her efforts on training for now and took her mind off such trivial things.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 24, 2011)

*Hueco Mundo*​
**Crunch**

The surface of Hueco mundo was a sight to both see and forget. A neverending desert of night and shadow, where only the weakest of the hollow lived. The most powerful inhabitants of the world dwelled deep within the core of the world, secluded in sealed off, underground habitats where only the strongest could survive. Such lands were covered with exotic and unnerving scenery, and creatures of immeasurable power and ability.
But this place was nothing of the sort. It was wwhat it was. A dead, grey desert with a small amount of hollows living upon it.

"Worthless."

The sand whipped across a charred, blackened leg covered with cloth-like robes, that laid it's feet down to rest upon the barren surface.

**Crunch* *Crack**
"What a boring place. Pointless and fucking Worthless."

The sands gave way to the sheer weight of the second step this time, and caused the ground to open up into a small hole a few feet deep.

Sustantivo looked down at his leg as it sank into the silica, and began to stretch his arms. His four devilish purple eyes scanned the horison for ther hollows as he consulted his thoughts.
_'Is this what we've been looking for? Or is it just another fucking fluke?'_
Another voice began to resound inside the creature's head, speaking in whispers so violent and chaotic that they carried the power to shatter mountains.
_'Yes, youngling. This is the phenomen that we have been searching for. It has had many names in the past, but for now we shall label it-'_

_'A big hole?'_

_'-A Orifica.'_ The voice finished, ignoring the remark, _'These underground tunnels are caused by Hollows borne of animals in the human world. While normally, these holes would be no larger than the tip of your claw, some large animal Hollows can create massive networks that stretch beneath all of the surface of Hueco Mundo.
Because it cannot disperse, the reishi in these tunnels is very enriched and is nutritious to your health. It will lower your wishes to feed and consume even more than I, and will slowly seep into your body, slowly strengthening your own reiatsu.'_

Sustantivo clenched his right hand. The white plaster that encased the back of his knuckles began to shake violently. Doing a few practice punches in mid-Air, he queried the voice.

'And why, may I ask, am I supposed to be doing inside one of these holes?'

_'It should not be too confusing to a youngling like yourself, but I shall explain anyway'_ rumbled the voice within his head, _'To get to a place in another world from this dimension, unless you are incredibly powerful you must be close to where that area would be in this world. Now, while inthe tunnels, the dense reishi will make your fatigue level drop rapidly, while energising you at the same time. Hence-'_

'If I travel through the tunnels as quickly as I can, I won't tire and will reach my destination more quickly than if I had trudged along this desolate place for days.' Thought Sustantivo, mildly amused, 'You're a smart bastard to figure that one out. How the hell do you know all of this? Are you not meant to be a part of myself?'

_'Yes, and No.'_ The voice replied.
'Yes and No what?'

_'Just that, yes and No.'_ The voice reverberated, _'Oh, and please don't flatter me with un-needed comments. You had already thought of using the tunnels for traveling purposes before you had even asked, to make yourself sound ignorant and arrogant. It was a very skilled trick, but you forget that I am inside your head. I pick up on what you think, youngling, and I won't change my attitude towards your want to know of my origins if you try to fake opening yourself up, because such a crude gesture is simply non-Hollowlike in nature.'_

Sustantivo didn't bother replying, but a shadow passed over the fake hot tempered eyes that stared into the ground.

He opened his mouth and produced an irregular hiss, with a voice and tone quite different from the one he had used not too long ago.

"Let us be on with it, then."

His right fist slammed into the ground beneath his feet.

_*Crk....Crkshhhh....crchckhaaaarchkkachkKCHK*_

The ground collapsed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2011)

*[Tokyo, Caf?]​*
?Yes sir, Tsuneo-Shachō.? the man replies quickly as he takes the seat so willingly offered. ?Green Tea please.? the man tells the waitress when she walks over, with a bow she writes the order down on her pad and walks back toward the kitchen. ?Sir,? the man says as he pulls himself closer to the table. ?We have found that asset that you?ve been looking for.? the man states as the mood turns from the semi formal to a more serious tone.  ?Is that so, I do hope that its in pristine condition.? Tsuneo replies pushing the newspaper away, his fingers wrap around the handle of his tea cup as the waitress sets the ordered black tea down next to the man. ?Yes, sir we acquired it with no physical damage to it.? the man replies with a grin as he too took his tea up.  The two set and talk quietly for the next few minutes as they drank their tea, as the morning wore on though Tsuneo grabbed the paper back up and opens it,  ?I?ll be there to examine the item around six tonight, do insure that it is ready for me.? he says allowing his head to vanish behind the pages of the paper. With a bow the man in up and walking off in the direction from whence he came. Tsuneo smiled behind the paper as he finished the article on the company he owned, they had finished two points ahead of their competition  last quarter and it looked as if they were going to repeat this quarter.  With the grin still plastered across his face he stands folding the paper under his arm, dropping more money then required to pay for the drinks he whistles while he walks, today was off to a good start. 

*[Hueco Mundo]*​
 ?AHEEEEEEEEIIIIEEEEIIIEEEE!!? the small silver Hollow wails as it sails through the air, with a small thud it skips across the sand, like a pebble tossed across a lake. With each bounce the poor thing slows and finally grinds to a halt burying  itself  about three or four inches below the sand. A small dune raises from the spot as a small blue eye pops into view,  ?Ohhhhh.? the Hollow grunts as it looks for any sign of danger, when none presented itself it pulled the rest of its body from the wastes and shakes the sand from its body,  ?ότι βλάπτω dammit , γιατί κόλαση έκανα αυτόs έχω σε χτυπάω εμένα so σκληρός?..Mean.? the small Hollow mopes to itself as it dust the sand away that he couldn?t shake free.  ?τουλάχιστον εγώ αξίζω κατάλληλος για να φαγωθεί ωμός ? the small Hollow adds as it kick some sand. Folding its arms around its back it trudges through the waste.  Its stomach rumbles, seemed that cat Hollow scared the smaller Hollow hungry, folding its arms down over its stomach it looks around and notices movement under the sand.  ?Ohhhh!? it gasps as it leaps and grabs into the ripple, but as fate would have it he misses. But not deterred he franticly goes into dig mode as sand is thrown everywhere,  ?Ah, ha!? he grunts triumphantly as he pulls a green slender tail from the sands.

With a tug he starts to unearth his next meal, but as he pulled and the green body got longer and longer the small Hollow pauses, in the next instant a large serpentine head erupts from the sand, forked tongue quickly jutting in and out, dropping the beast?s tail the small Hallows teeth chattered in fear again.  ?Sonuvabitch?? it mumbles as it takes a step back, then another trying not to overly alert the much larger predator. But the little guy?s fear gets to him,  ?Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!? he screams loudly throwing all four arms in the air behind him as he high tails it across the sands kicking up dust in his wake. The large snake like Hollow hisses as its body plows back into the sands and gives chance to an in between meal snack.  

*[Some Distance Away]*​ 

The large cat Hollow hadn?t tracked down the boars like he wanted, but the large winged Lizard basking in the moon light that he found was a reasonable second place. Again he stalks silently up to the intended target, the striations and coloration of his fur keeping him well hidden in this desert wasteland.  He was so much closer this time as he extends the claws from his paws, much closer then when he was going to pounce on the ham, but as fate would weave destiny, the Hollow?s ears pick up a familiar cry. Low at first, but increasing in intensity as the moments ticked by,  ?Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!? it rang, the lizard flicks its tongue briefly before burrowing into the sands. A large white paw lifts into the air and slams onto the cats mask, pulling down the length of his face he turns to where he hears the scream.

~THUD!~ 

The small Hollow runs into the cat for the second time that day, and it didn?t seem all to thrilled as it freezes, but before it could move or even make another sound, the paw that was on the cats mask falls hard trapping the smaller, its head pokes out between two claws. The sound of absolute fear chattered from the small Holllow?s teeth.  ?Halp.? it manages causing the much larger cats ears to fall into a confused position. ?Hiss!? the snake spits as it erupts from the sand fangs bared and poised to strike,  ?At least you brought food this time.? the cat growls as it bears some weight down on the smaller Hollow as it lashes out with his free paw. Three jagged slashes cuts across the snakes throat as a surprised hiss is caught in the Hollows throat.  Red hue paints the white sand as the snake?s head, and portions of its neck, fall to the sands just before its body collapses. Stepping forward the smaller Hollow is alleviated of the crushing sensation it had endured. 

*[Warehouse, Somewhere in Tokyo, 6:15 PM]*​

?Thought you said the boss was going to be here at six.? a rather unscrupulous man states as he nervously paws at a gun that clung to his left side. ?I told you he said he?d be here around six, not at six.? a familiar voice replies as Hioshi appears from the shadow. ?Well I do hope he shows soon or I?ll..? he says being interrupted.  ?Or you?ll what?? Tsuneo?s voice echoes as a man in  black business suit precedes the man himself in. ?Nothing boss, nothing!? he shouts as he bows respectfully.  ?Hanzo, show this man the price of talking too much.? Tsuneo say as he passes the man in the black suit. Producing a knife Hanzo walks toward the man. ?No, boss forgive me. I?ll not speak out of line again. I promise!? he shouts, but his pleas fall on deaf ears as Hanzo snatches a hand and places it on a crate, ?One finger per indignity.? he says as he lifts the blade to the man?s hand. The door swings open as the grunt screams allowing access to the next room. It was dark and dank compared to the room Tsuneo was just in, aside from a light that shown down directly on a man tied to a chair the rest of the room was pitch.

 ?So, this is the man that works for the Tokyo police?? Tsuneo asks. ?Yes sir.? Hioshi states as he closes the door behind him, ?This is the double agent that infiltrated our organization.? he adds as he stands guard.  ?So you?re the rat that has been causing me so much trouble, luckily form me, the superiors of your superior like money more then they like brining me to justice.? Tsuneo says with a glare as he walks around the man.  ?What, have you nothing to say for yourself?? he asks the man as he stops right in front of him. The bound man just looks at his captor with disdain before spitting on his highly polished shoes.  ?Those shoes cost more money then you?ll make in two years.? Tsuneo states calmly before he backhands the taste out of the man?s mouth.  ?I just wanted you to know why I was hitting you.? Tsuneo says again as calmly.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

Terra Rouge-

Guy stood at the edge of a cliff, looking down upon the vast red land before him. There was a river not too far away, but he would not be going there. He had heard of some Chimera undergoing unnatural evolutions... What was that, what were they? Guy wanted answers as to what this world was, what he was, why was it that all the Chimera are the same age... how was it they came into being? The questions he had to wonder... he needed to know. 

"Will i find them here?" Guy wondered to himself... Tossing his hand out, a rift began to form, The rift morphed from a swirling red and white mass to a set of double doors. Walking towards it, Guy takes one last look at his surroundings. "The answer, it wasn't here." 

12th Division-

"Nagi-taicho! There's something wrong in the dangai precipice world! We have an unauthorized intruder!" A young shinigami bursts into the captains office, his hair was cut short, only a few strands of black and red left uncut. His ears were pointed at the tips and coated with some sort of metal. "Hmm? Can't you see i'm busy. Deal with it yourselves." Nagi tinkered with a strange device on his counter... It was box shaped, but there were markings all over it, like runes on ancient blocks.

"But sir... We-" "Hmm? You're still here?" Nagi stopped his tinkering for a moment and reached for one of his drawers. "Where was that trigger switch again... I do misplace it so often...." "R...RIGHT SIR!!! I'LL GO HANDLE IT!" The man shouts, sweat pouring down his face. "Ah, good. Now then, lock the door on your way out." "YES SIR!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma made his way through the 11th division, he didn't have any jobs to do today, he was lucky enough to not get stuck with clean up or some other stupid job. But he would not do them anyways, he was the best, there was no need for him to do trivial things like that... Power was what was important, Just power. "I'll become the strongest... I will." Akuma gripped the handle of his zanpakto, a drop of blood rolled down the silken wrap, following a path all the way to the guard.
> 
> Fight...
> 
> ...


Kazuma couldn't believe his miserable luck. "How the hell did I end up here?" he muttered with a dubious expression. He wandered through the halls of the 11th Division headquarters with his face downcast, trying not to attract any notice from the seated officers. Kazuma had heard of this division's infamous reputation for battle and bloodlust, two things which Kazuma wanted no part of.

Still worn out from last night, he decided to go find an out of the way spot to sleep, preferably an empty broom closet. Hopefully he'd be able to just fly under the radar for the next hundred years or so. "Yeah that sounds like a good plan..." Kazuma said aloud. He was so lost in his thoughts that he accidentally bumped shoulders with another shinigami. He was also in such a bad mood that his next response didn't come out quite how he would've liked it. "Hey watch it bonehead!" Kazuma said, whirling on the shinigami. Then he noticed how tall the guy was. Kazuma stood at about six foot even, but this guy practically towered over him. He didn't like the steely glint in his eyes either, as if this guy had a serious chip on his shoulder. 

_Uh oh._ 

Kazuma nervously adjusted his sunglasses and forced a meek half smile. "No offense intended with the bonehead comment. You know in some cultures it's even considered a compliment...hehe...uh...my name's Kazuma by the way, pleased to meet you." Kazuma felt very much like a man who was digging his own grave.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

*9th Division~*

Ando was almost outside of the ninth division headquarters when a Shinigami shouts, "Ando!" _Dammit, I was almost out!_ He thought. He was far too 'polite' to keep on walking while the Shinigami was calling his name so he turned around and simply says, "Yes?" The Shinigami walked over to Ando, rather awkardly, his knees bent slightly and his legs far apart while he walked. He whore a strawhat over his head and you could see his sword strapped to his hip. "Glad I saw ya!" The Shinigami exclaimed, patting Ando on the back.

Ando couldn't help but get a little annoyed. It seemed as if this guy... wasn't he fifth seat, Uma Toguro? Well anyway, he was just talking and was doing it rather loudly. This irritated Ando. "Uma, is it? Uh, is there anything you need in particular, because I was about to go train..." He muttered. Uma laughed, "Always training! And you weren't going to even take a sparring partner? Next time, gimme a shout and I'll accompany you! I've still got it... I think!" 

Ando raised an eyebrow. "Next time...?" 

Uma adjusted his hat and tried to get a serious expression on his face, "Oh yeah, that's what I came to get you for! We need you to go get Miss Ikeda!" He told Ando who simply stared at him, "I...Ikeda?" He asked, for some reason when he heard the name, the first thing that popped up in his mind was a pair of large, ample breasts. Strange. Ando was not a perverted man by any means. He had a little something called dignity when it came to woman. Uma grinned, "Geez, you should talk to your fellow shinigami more! I'm suprised you don't remember her, though... Fumiko Ikeda, the one with that nice curvy body!" He said, raising his hands and clamping his fists together, as if he were squeezing a pair of breasts. He also foamed at the mouth, comically.

Ando blushed and then frowned, "I'd, uh, prefer if you didn't describe her that way..." 

"Ah, c'mon..." He told Ando, nudging him in the side with his elbow, "Eh... Eh... Eh..." When he saw how uncomfortable Ando was looking he stopped. "Bah, you should lighten up Hisashi. I've got more work to do then you and I'm less tense!" He told Ando. "Well... Anyway, go down to the 2nd Division and tell Ms. Ikeda to get her ass down here! We need all of our shinigami present, especially since the workload has been doubled around here..." 

Ando sighed. Even though he didn't want to be bother with a woman like Fumiko at this time... he still did his job as a Shinigami. He simply nodded at Uma and then turned, starting to walk towards the Second Division... Uma waved to him, "Hurry back, comrade~"


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma couldn't believe his miserable luck. "How the hell did I end up here?" he muttered with a dubious expression. He wandered through the halls of the 11th Division headquarters with his face downcast, trying not to attract any notice from the seated officers. Kazuma had heard of this division's infamous reputation for battle and bloodlust, two things which Kazuma wanted no part of.
> 
> Still worn out from last night, he decided to go find an out of the way spot to sleep, preferably an empty broom closet. Hopefully he'd be able to just fly under the radar for the next hundred years or so. "Yeah that sounds like a good plan..." Kazuma said aloud. He was so lost in his thoughts that he accidentally bumped shoulders with another shinigami. He was also in such a bad mood that his next response didn't come out quite how he would've liked it. "Hey watch it bonehead!" Kazuma said, whirling on the shinigami. Then he noticed how tall the guy was. Kazuma stood at about six foot even, but this guy practically towered over him. He didn't like the steely glint in his eyes either, as if this guy had a serious chip on his shoulder.
> 
> ...



Akuma had been lost in his own thoughts, nearly blanking on the world around him. Most people he saw stayed out of his way, perhaps it was his size, or his attitude. He wasn't sure, but he didn't care... A battle, a good battle, something with blood shed that would make him know his power had truly grown...

That was when he felt it, a hard shoulder into his stomach... Then the man before him had the gal to call out Bonehead. "I didn't ask for your name." Akuma's hand gripped his zanpakto and unsheathed it slowly, the metal of the blade letting out a high pitched ring into the air.

"If i had to remember the names of every man i defeated, i wouldn't have any room left for remembering the fights." Akuma wasted no time taking an offensive stance. "I've been itching for a real fight all day... So come on... If you're part of the 11th, Then draw your blade!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 24, 2011)

Daroga continued his walk around the Seireitei, having already walked from the 7th division all the way down to the first, he even checked out some of the other division halls to see what they were like, however none of them really fit his style any. Now he had come full circle and passed the 7th divison again, and soon enough he was closing in on the 9th division, “I seem to have not realized just how long I walked.” Daroga laughed to himself as he took a peek into the 9th division, “Hmm, not bad, kind of a homey place, doesn't really stick out like the 7th division does though.” Daroga sighed a little bit, and continued walking again, until finally his next stop kept to a division he heard a lot about while in the academy.

“The 11th division quarters, home of nothing except warriors.” Daroga laughed nervously, “Perhaps I shouldn't check this place out at all.” Daroga was about to continue on his way, however something caught his attention, a Shinigami who happened to be drawing his blade on another Shinigami, “Hmm.. I suppose it couldn't hurt to stay and watch a fight then, I just need to keep myself on the down low so no one notices me.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma had been lost in his own thoughts, nearly blanking on the world around him. Most people he saw stayed out of his way, perhaps it was his size, or his attitude. He wasn't sure, but he didn't care... A battle, a good battle, something with blood shed that would make him know his power had truly grown...
> 
> That was when he felt it, a hard shoulder into his stomach... Then the man before him had the gal to call out Bonehead. "I didn't ask for your name." Akuma's hand gripped his zanpakto and unsheathed it slowly, the metal of the blade letting out a high pitched ring into the air.
> 
> "If i had to remember the names of every man i defeated, i wouldn't have any room left for remembering the fights." Akuma wasted no time taking an offensive stance. "I've been itching for a real fight all day... So come on... If you're part of the 11th, Then draw your blade!"



Kazuma's eyes went wide beneath his shades as Bonehead drew his zanpakuto. Slowly but surely a crowd of interested observers began to congregate around them. He looked towards the seated officers, hoping one of them would interfere, but the sneers on their faces told him that they had no such thing in mind. It seemed that in the 11th it was every man for himself. _This isn't happening!_ Kazuma slowly raised his hands into the air to show that he had no intention of fighting. "Hey look here boneh...eh...uh...I mean listen pal. We're both on the same team here. There's no need to go at it like this. Let's save our aggression for the hollows...or you know whatever." 

"Coward!" someone from the crowd exclaimed.

Kazuma's cheeks flushed bright red as the onlookers around them laughed at the insult. _Looks like I've got no choice._ He locked eyes with the aggressive shinigami. The man's face was reflected on the black lenses of Kazuma's sunglasses. "Okay you want to cross blades bonehead? Then let's do it." Kazuma said in his most badass voice, which really didn't sound that badass. He made to reach for his zanpakto with his right hand, while counting down in his head. He would hit this guy with his ultimate move. _3...2...1. _ "Bakudo #21: Sekienton!" Kazuma slammed both his palms against the floor, generating a wall of red smoke. The smoke wall was rather feeble all things considered, but enough to block Bonehead's line of sight.  

"Later Bonehead!" Kazuma cried. He made a break for it under the cover of the red smoke, but in his haste ran into another shinigami, some brown haired fellow who seemed to be trying to keep a low profile, but didn't seem to be doing a good job of it. Kazuma went sprawling to the floor along with the Shinigami. "You've got to be kidding me!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma eyes went wide beneath his shades as Bonehead drew his zanpakto. Slowly but surely a crowd of interested observers began to congregate around them. He looked towards the seated officers, hoping one of them would interfere, but the sneers on their faces told him that they had no such thing in mind. It seemed that in the 11th it was every man for himself.
> 
> Kazuma's shoulders visibly sagged as bonehead took on an aggressive posture.  _This isn't happening!_ Kazuma slowly raised his hands into the air to show that he had no intention of fighting. "Hey look here boneh...eh...uh...I mean listen pal. We're both on the same team here. There's no need to go at it like this. Let's save our aggression for the hollows...or you know whatever."
> 
> ...



Damn it... did that really happen. "WE HAVE A KIDO USER IN THE 11th!!!" Akuma shouts out loudly. "Oi! What kind of bastard does that!?" Another 11th division member shouts. "He ran from the fight! What kind of coward is this!?" The other 11th division members were all worked up, there was one rule in the 11th division. No Kido users, no Kido type Zapakto... Just flat out, No. Kiddo. 

The people who had gathered charged off, chasing down the coward would not only run from battle, but use kido as a means to do it... "Tch... I wanted an interesting fight, but all i got was a coward." Akuma sheathed his blade and stuffed his hands into his pockets. "What kind of world is this, where men can go around saying kido spells as they please to passers by."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 25, 2011)

Daroga watched as the obviously taller Shinigami got into a fighting stance, and the fact that he was quite skilled immediately stood out, Daroga wanted no part of fighting that guy, and he felt sorry for the man who had obviously irritated him to such an extent. The much shorter Shinigami seemed to be rather intimidated by the taller one, however a crowd of observers had gathered around to watch the fight, no doubt meaning the shorter one would be pressured into the fight, despite the fact that it obviously looked as if he tried to make a gambit to get out of the fight. One of the other Shinigami spoke up and called him a coward, most likely the biggest insult you could receive while being in the 11th division, Daroga presumed as he watched the spectacle unfold.

Then something happened that surprised even Daroga, after saying a few words to the taller Shinigami, the smaller one appeared to reach for his Zanpaktou, however he then used a Kidou, and one with which Daroga had been rather familiar with, Bakudou #21 which formed a plume of red smoke that would allow the opponent to escape. The smoke itself wasn't especially compact, however it did allow enough time for the smaller Shinigami to escape, however in the wake of this it caused an outrage amongst the 11th division Shinigami, and they immediately ran off after the escapist in a fit of rage.

“I didn't realize Kidou users existed in the 11th division, “Daroga tilted his head, “I thought they only allowed those physical strength or Zanpaktous.” Daroga looked around and noticed he was out in the open, “I had best leave now before any one of these guys notices me, dealing with an angry 11th division member is not something I wish on anyone.” Daroga took off in the other direction, trying his best to scurry away from the division without drawing any attention, however before he could get far enough away he got slammed into by the same Shinigami that had previously tried to escape, and got knocked down to the ground, "Guh! Now I'm in deep shit!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

"What kind of division is this... letting kidou users in? Tch." Akuma's blade cried out when he sheathed it, it was yearning for battle... For fresh blood. But would a shinigami really be it's choice of prey... He felt nothing from his blade when he attacked that coward... "What do you want? What kind of prey will satisfy your lust?" He had called out his zanpakto before, Akumetsu, but he'd been unable to replicate the event. Perhaps it was because he was unable to stop and listen to the sword for long, he grew tired of it's nagging.

Evil....

Kill them....

Kill them all...

Eradicate the evil...


"Evil...? What the hell is the evil?" Akuma looked down at his blade. "Make sense damn it!"

Hollow...

Strong hollow...

Strong shinigami...

Fight... Rend... Slaughter... Rain down...

"Hollows... But their activity has gone down in the last ten years, how am i supposed to kill the hollow!?" 

What goes down... goes back up... Supply.. demand.. no human souls... only... Shinigami...

"Oh... So just wait it out in Rukongai... they will naturally attack the weak human souls out there... If i can just wait it out long enough, a strong hollow will come by. Hehehehe... Akumetsu, You're a genius!" 

Stronger...

Become stronger...

The strongest...


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2011)

It was then Nake walked into the barracks.
"Akuma! I just saw a scared shinigami run past I can only assume, you did something. And whats all this red smoke, did you try kido again and fuck up." Nake started to laugh. She always found it fun to piss off other members of the 11th division.

"So was it you Akuma, you looking for a fight, come on, MAKE MY DAY!" She said drawing her sword. Nake was so 11th division it was almost as if in her blood. She loved fighting almost as much as figuring out how to fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Daroga watched as the obviously taller Shinigami got into a fighting stance, and the fact that he was quite skilled immediately stood out, Daroga wanted no part of fighting that guy, and he felt sorry for the man who had obviously irritated him to such an extent. The much shorter Shinigami seemed to be rather intimidated by the taller one, however a crowd of observers had gathered around to watch the fight, no doubt meaning the shorter one would be pressured into the fight, despite the fact that it obviously looked as if he tried to make a gambit to get out of the fight. One of the other Shinigami spoke up and called him a coward, most likely the biggest insult you could receive while being in the 11th division, Daroga presumed as he watched the spectacle unfold.
> 
> Then something happened that surprised even Daroga, after saying a few words to the taller Shinigami, the smaller one appeared to reach for his Zanpaktou, however he then used a Kidou, and one with which Daroga had been rather familiar with, Bakudou #21 which formed a plume of red smoke that would allow the opponent to escape. The smoke itself wasn't especially compact, however it did allow enough time for the smaller Shinigami to escape, however in the wake of this it caused an outrage amongst the 11th division Shinigami, and they immediately ran off after the escapist in a fit of rage.
> 
> ?I didn't realize Kidou users existed in the 11th division, ?Daroga tilted his head, ?I thought they only allowed those physical strength or Zanpaktous.? Daroga looked around and noticed he was out in the open, ?I had best leave now before any one of these guys notices me, dealing with an angry 11th division member is not something I wish on anyone.? Daroga took off in the other direction, trying his best to scurry away from the division without drawing any attention, however before he could get far enough away he got slammed into by the same Shinigami that had previously tried to escape, and got knocked down to the ground, "Guh! Now I'm in deep shit!"



Kazuma's eyes widened as the furious members of the 11th Division swarmed towards him, intent on teaching him a lesson that running and using kido were not tolerated. "Hey no one told me about this no kido rule. You should put up a sign or something!"  Kazuma broke into a flat out sprint down the hall. _Yeah I'm definitely asking for a transfer!_ In his rush he stumbled into another shinigami. They both went sprawling to the floor.   

Kazuma looked the shinigami up and down. He assumed that this guy wasn't with the 11th, firstly because he wasn't trying to kill him, and secondly he actually seemed mildly intelligent. "Hey mind helping a fellow shinigami out?"


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2011)

*Shunsuke Serizawa *
_7th Division _

Shunsuke awoke in his divisions baracks, he awoke wearing only his signature bottom half kimono. He adnored his blue robe, doing up only the middle button and leaving his hood down he ventured out further in to the baracks wondering if he would have a task filled day of severe work days or one of the lighter days where not much happened.

He smiled and greeted many of the other divisional members, they all liked Shunsuke alot. They even came to him with their problems when they did not know what to do and where afraid to ask seated members or the vice captain and dare they even dream of it ask the captain. He saw a small gathering of some of the members having tea and whispering quickly worry on their face. 

Shunsuke could never resist a good tea, and the 7th divisions was the best of the best. "Hello gentlemen." He greeted the startled members and continued to poor himself some tea. The silence was all that he was responded with.  He sipped his tea, smiling at the men not treating him with hostility just worry. 
"Demori-Kun, do you wish to tell me why you have such a pained look on yourself?" Shunsuke sipped his tea, his face still polite kind. Whilst he waited for the response. 
*"Shunsuke-kun.... There has been... problems... But we can deal with it!"* He said smiling at the end before looking away and repeating, *"We can deal with it."*
"I am the utmost faith that you can deal with it, but at the end of the day we are a squad. A squad that sticks together, we deal with every problem... together regardless of the situation." Shunsuke responded, wanting them to understand holding out and to deal with things yourself never yields the best results.
*"We are too weak!"* Blurted Demori, *"The 11th squad they been bullying us, but we are too weak to even stand up for ourselves, we have to watch as our nakama are beaten and stand helpless... Please Shunsuke help us!"* Demori said with clear pain, his face visibly upset.
"My, My... You couldn't tell me that? Demori-Kun, I will be happy to help." Shunsuke said finishing his tea and setting it down. "Who are the culprits?" Shunsuke said, so he would have a large workload... and on such a beautiful day. 
*"Akashi, and his friends."* Demori finished, *"Shall I round up some people?" * A look eager for revenge clear on his face. 
Shunsuke just politely raised his hand to calm them down as half of them had half risen from their chairs. He got up and bowed, "Thank you for the tea." He said before turning away and walking to find this "_Akashi"_. 
*"You're gonna go alone?! But Shunsuke! Wait!"* Demori shouted after him standing now. 
Shunsuke just turned and faced Demori, smiling, "Alone? Didn't I tell you before Demori-kun... My zanpaktou carries the will of the 7th Division, I am never alone!" He finished smiling before turning away again, walking swiftly to where he guessed trouble makers would be.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> It was then Nake walked into the barracks.
> "Akuma! I just saw a scared shinigami run past I can only assume, you did something. And whats all this red smoke, did you try kido again and fuck up." Nake started to laugh. She always found it fun to piss off other members of the 11th division.
> 
> "So was it you Akuma, you looking for a fight, come on, MAKE MY DAY!" She said drawing her sword. Nake was so 11th division it was almost as if in her blood. She loved fighting almost as much as figuring out how to fight.



"Do you think i would be pussy enough to use Kido spells? Hell, i didn't even learn them." Akuma looked the silver haired woman in the eyes. "That new bastard, Coward, He did it. All to run from a fight." But when he saw the woman draw her sword, a twinge of delight surged through his body, something he didn't feel when that coward had attacked him. 

"Alright, you want to fight me? Hehehe... That's alright." Akuma reached for his blade and slowly drew it from it's home. "But i won't hold back. This is all out, the pride of the 11th division do battle!" With that, Akuma gripped his blade in his left hand and charged forward with reckless abandon.


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Do you think i would be pussy enough to use Kido spells? Hell, i didn't even learn them." Akuma looked the silver haired woman in the eyes. "That new bastard, Coward, He did it. All to run from a fight." But when he saw the woman draw her sword, a twinge of delight surged through his body, something he didn't feel when that coward had attacked him.
> 
> "Alright, you want to fight me? Hehehe... That's alright." Akuma reached for his blade and slowly drew it from it's home. "But i won't hold back. This is all out, the pride of the 11th division do battle!" With that, Akuma gripped his blade in his left hand and charged forward with reckless abandon.




Nake raised her eyebrow "Run from a fight, in our division?" It was true Akuma didn't even know how to cast a kido, he only got out of the acadmey because his other grades were high enough. 

"Ok I believe you." She lowered her sword. Akuma still rushed towards Nake swinging recklessly. As soon as he was about to take a strike, she raised his sword and it clashed with Akuma's sword. 

"Oh I know I'm a cock tease, so yes Akuma, I'll fuck with you!" Nake stared to swing hard and fast and clashing with Akuma. "Come on, lets rock it out!" Nake started to laugh like crazy.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Nake raised her eyebrow "Run from a fight, in our division?" It was true Akuma didn't even know how to cast a kido, he only got out of the acadmey because his other grades were high enough.
> 
> "Ok I believe you." She lowered her sword. Akuma still rushed towards Nake swinging recklessly. As soon as he was about to take a strike, she raised his sword and it clashed with Akuma's sword.
> 
> "Oh I know I'm a cock tease, so yes Akuma, I'll fuck with you!" Nake stared to swing hard and fast and clashing with Akuma. "Come on, lets rock it out!" Nake started to laugh like crazy.



Akuma could feel Nake's blade clash with his own, each hit was a peek into the soul of the opponent. That's what clashing with Zanpakto meant, to feel the soul of your enemy emerge before you. To see within their depths and find what makes them function and destroy it.

Akuma countered each swing that Nake came at him with. Each attach of hers was precise, calculated and formulaic. As if she was watching to see what kind of style Akuma would came at her with. But what Akuma truly lacked in brain power, he made up for with physical power. He might not be able to form complex strategy... But simple battle tactics... Hehe, he could see through those.

With Nake's Next swing, Akuma spun the side and slashed at the woman's back, quickly turning the blade upward and then taking a stance.


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2011)

A cut slashed across Nakes back, she could feel the warmth roll down her back.
"Ah it seems like you caught me on my time of the month Akuma!" She shouted in a jokey way. Battle was what she lived for. Each strike the blade took was a lesson in battle and each wound you took was worth 5.

Nake loved war, she was like Athena the goddess of battle tatics, Akuma like her half brother Ares god of war, eternally in conflict. It was a fair comparison. 

Akuma was in a stance, and Nake twirled her sword around, she was analysing Akuma, the way he stood the way he moved. He was strong in strength and a good warrior, she even had a bit of a thing for him, but that wouldnt stop her puncturing his kidneys. 

She mirrored his stance and then leapt of the ground coming down for a swing, she aimed for his left shoulder, one of many things could happen, he could stand still and get mildly hurt, try and dodge and end up in the middle of the strike or go the other way and dodge completely.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> A cut slashed across Nakes back, she could feel the warmth roll down her back.
> "Ah it seems like you caught me on my time of the month Akuma!" She shouted in a jokey way. Battle was what she lived for. Each strike the blade took was a lesson in battle and each wound you took was worth 5.
> 
> Nake loved war, she was like Athena the goddess of battle tatics, Akuma like her half brother Ares god of war, eternally in conflict. It was a fair comparison.
> ...



"You're a crewed woman aren't you?" Akuma watched Nake charged and leap into the air. Her blade coming down at him, there were many options at this moment, dodge, counter, roll away, take the hit. But he went what felt right to him. Akuma threw his left arm up and blocked Nake's attack with his Zanpakto.

He could feel the pressure push his blade down towards him, her own blade barely stopping before cutting into his flesh. A small stream of blood pours out of his uniform, rolling down Nake's blade before dropping to the floor.

"Hehe... Well, This has been interesting..." A flux of spirit energy came from Akuma's body, his blade beginning to glow a dull red. "Slay them... Akumetsu."


----------



## Serp (May 25, 2011)

Nake looked at Akuma's Shikai, and smiled.
"Akuma size isn't everything, what matters is how you use it, now tell me big boy do you know how to use that."

Nake jumped back, she was wondering if Shikai was allowed but then again Akuma didn't listen to the rules.

"Now if I released that would be breaking the rules and un fair to you, so come on, hit me hard and fast and make me like it!" She stuck her tongue out at him.


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Nake looked at Akuma's Shikai, and smiled.
> "Akuma size isn't everything, what matters is how you use it, now tell me big boy do you know how to use that."
> 
> Nake jumped back, she was wondering if Shikai was allowed but then again Akuma didn't listen to the rules.
> ...



"There isn't a blade i don't know how to use." Akuma kept his blade tightly in his left hand. "Breaking the rules? Pff. Who cares about the rules!? THIS IS A BATTLE THERE ARE NO RULES!" Akuma jets forward, pushing hard off the ground and cruising towards Nake.

His first strike is precise, his arm crosses his body, hos blade hovering over his right shoulder as he slashes at Nake. He can feel her block the attack with her zanpakto, but Akuma doesn't give up. He flips backward, kicking her arm for more speed.

Landing in a crouched position he dashes forward once more, swinging his blade wildly in all directions at the young woman.


----------



## Serp (May 26, 2011)

AKuma kicked of Nakes arm and she could still feel it pulsing, the hurt rippling through her arm. "Very very very nice Akuma."


He had landed crouched and then he had darted of towards her, started to swing wildly she sighed. "There is one rule, in battle..." She raised her blade behind her head as he moved forwards. "Win!" She began to bring down her blade.

"Hide the way, Kirikama!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> AKuma kicked of Nakes arm and she could still feel it pulsing, the hurt rippling through her arm. "Very very very nice Akuma."
> 
> 
> He had landed crouched and then he had darted of towards her, started to swing wildly she sighed. "There is one rule, in battle..." She raised her blade behind her head as he moved forwards. "Win!" She began to bring down her blade.
> ...



Akuma watched Nake release her zanpakto, he hadn't seen it yet, but he wasn't going to sit by and get hit by a surprise either. Dropping to the ground, he rolled out of the way, hoping to avoid the release of her weapon. As Akuma came to a stop, he was crouched behind Nake. A drop of blood falls from his cheek and makes a splash as it lands on the dirt below him.

"Seems you got a little too excited there Nake." Akuma slowly stood up and wiped the blood from his cheek. "You prematurely released your shikai didn't you?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2011)

*[Tokyo, Warehouse]*​
 “Now, tell me. What do you think I do with people like you?” Tatsuo asks almost redundantly as he walks around his captive. The man doesn’t speak at first. His left check just bulges a little as he moves his tongue around feeling of the cut he received from the back had. “I guess the same you did to Sakura, you monster.” the policeman replies with a growl as his eye flash with anger. Tatsuo cracks a smile as he places his hands on the back of the chair. With a bit of a smirk his hands move down and onto the shoulders of the hapless man.  “So the girl was a college of yours, sad she was a nice piece of ass.” Tatsuo adds with a sting. “Bastard!” the policeman yells as he throws his head back catching Tatsuo just under the chin. “She was my sister!“ he shouts as Tsuneo stumbled back. “Boss!” Hisao gasps as Tsuneo falls.  “Stay right there Hisao.” Tatsuo barks as he pulls himself from the floor. Pulling a silver .44 with black trim from his inner  coat he takes a step around the man, then with a swipe he pistol whips him with a vicious blow.

As the policeman’s head rocks back into place Tatsuo thrust the weapon onto his temple and pushes hard causing the man to wince as blood seeped from his clenched lips.  “Do I have to remind you how much more this suit is worth then you officer?” Tatsuo growls as strands of his long hair fall about his face. The cop just catches a cough in his throat as he weakly laughs.   “So, I suppose you don’t have any last words do you.” Tatsuo spits as he pulls the gun from the man’s head. Placing his free hand on the barrel he pulls the slide back cocking the weapon. “Kill me and you’ll never know how many people work for me in your organization.” the cop says with a grin as the barrel of the gun flushes with his temple again. Tatsuo’s eyes narrow,  “What did you just say to me?” he asks with a bit of anger about his voice. The cop just smiles again, it was time to drop another bomb shell as it were. “I said your name isn’t even Tsuneo, Tatsuo. There is no record of your birth.” the man replies. “IN fact there is nothing on you until five years ago when you busted onto the business scene.” the officer adds as he shifts his head up looking past the barrel that threatened to end his life. 

Tatsuo looks to the side and catches Hisao’s gaze. Pressing the button that releases the clip he pulls the weapon from the police’s head catching the clip with his other hand. Then in a swift motion he places the same hand on the barrel and slides it back ejecting the loaded bullet. As the clip slides back into place Tsuneo motions toward his underling,  “Wait for me in the other room.” he says coldly. “But boss.” the man replies with a start forward.  “Don’t but me, leave.” Tatsuo barks back as he holsters the weapon. Hisao has no option but to obey.  “Now to you.” he growls while adjusting his suit. Walking forward he runs his hands though his hair putting every strand back in place as the door clicks closed.  “Tell me human, what do you know of the spiritual world?” Tatsuo asks as he fiddles with his tie. 

*[Hueco Mundo]*​

If the small silver Hollow had a heart it’d be beating  ninety to nothing right now. With a strain it flips itself over onto its stomach as the large cat like Hollow tore into the soft body of the serpentine Hollow. Its feet slowly moved as he with caution made his way up to his vertical base, he didn’t really want to temp fate with this feline Hollow a second time in one day. Moving around to the decapitated head of the snake Hollow its lower mandible like teeth  curl in and out barley touching its own masks. With the same care the small silver creature pokes at the head, just making sure the thing was indeed dead. His incandescent blue eyes slide side to side as a small sense of relief falls over its small frame, but a small hack form the larger Hollow sends the little fellow on edge again as it ducks down behind the head. Slowly peeking over the cat is back to eating the body of the snake.  “ευχαριστώ για αποταμιεύσειs my ζωή , και όχι κατάλληλος για να φαγωθεί ωμός εμένα.” the small Hollow says quickly and form the supposed safety of the head. 

The cat doesn’t even pause as it tears another chunk of spiritual flesh from the dwindling body.  In annoyance the small Hollow ticks a tooth off his masks and goes to start to speak again, but the cat pulls a steely glance his way,  “Don’t know what you said, but you best not press your luck.” the large beast says as it pulls itself from the laying position it had assumed to eat. Stretching it smacks biteing at the air as if trying to get a bad taste out of its mouth.  “Damned thing taste like bunt rubber.” was the next growl that left the cats mouth as he walked over to the smaller Hollow who was now firmly clutching the snakes head in a bout of fear.  “You’re going to have to work on that fear, or you’ll never survive here.” the cat growls as he swipes down cutting the snake’s decapitated  head in four. The small silver Hollow almost screams as he leaps backward. Both hands rocket forward and change in nature. His whole body shook as he fired off several volleys of his needle like projectiles. They for the greater part missed but several sunk into the cats flesh. But instead of the backlash the small Hollow expected the cat cracks a laugh as the needles seemed to suck into his body, a moment later he spits them to the ground.  “Very ballsy.” he says as he takes a step past the small Hollow.  “I’ve lost my taste for that leather bag of a dinner, you can have the rest of it.” is what is spoken as the cat darts off over the next dune.

A look of profound confusion falls over the small Hollow.  “Eh…” is the only thing it can muster. But looking back at the freshly chopped head the small Hollow shrugs its shoulders, it wouldn’t turn away a free meal.  “Woooooo HA!” it shouts with a small hop. Landing it snatches up the first portion of available spiritual goodness.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 26, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma's eyes widened  as the furious members of the 11th Division swarmed towards him, intent  on teaching him a lesson that running and using kido were not  tolerated. "Hey no one told me about this no kido rule. You should put up a sign or something!"  Kazuma broke into a flat out sprint down the hall. _Yeah I'm definitely asking for a transfer!_ In his rush he stumbled into another shinigami. They both went sprawling to the floor.
> 
> Kazuma looked the shinigami up and down. He assumed that this guy wasn't  with the 11th, firstly because he wasn't trying to kill him, and  secondly he actually seemed mildly intelligent. "Hey mind helping a fellow shinigami out?"



Daroga hopped up to his feet, and looked at the 11th division Shinigami, and after getting a good look at him, Daroga decided that he supposed he could get them out of the mess that this other Shinigami had gotten them into, “Sure, just close your eyes if you don't want to end up blind for a few seconds, and I'll get us out of this mess.” Daroga smirked, and placed his hands in an outward position, “Alright here we go then, keep your eyes on the birdy boys and girls.” Daroga took a deep breath, “See all and nothing both. Your ending is the beginning. Fate's circle, illuminated for all, Bakudou #13: Enlightenment!” As soon as Daroga finished his chant, a blinding flare of white light came from his hand, and while it wasn't incredibly big, it was enough to blind the crowd of 11th division members that were currently chasing them.

“Okay, now run for it!” Daroga yelled as he took off towards the exit, those 11th division members wouldn't be blinded for an incredibly long time, and he didn't want to stick around any longer than he needed to in order for them to try and pummel him, “Damn I hope that worked well enough.” Daroga muttered to himself as he rounded the corner of the exit and took off away from the division quarters.


----------



## Serp (May 26, 2011)

Nake laughed "If i'm premature, you must be virgin class anit never seen boobs before premature,with how fast you blew your load and went shikai, don't suppose you have a complete release to back me up now!"

Nake began to twirl her scythe, and turned towards Akuma, she had the furthest reach now and she reached forward to slash at her opponent, only planning to open him up a little.  

As she moved, mist started to rise from the ground. "aww fuck, not again."


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Nake laughed "If i'm premature, you must be virgin class anit never seen boobs before premature,with how fast you blew your load and went shikai, don't suppose you have a complete release to back me up now!"
> 
> Nake began to twirl her scythe, and turned towards Akuma, she had the furthest reach now and she reached forward to slash at her opponent, only planning to open him up a little.
> 
> As she moved, mist started to rise from the ground. "aww fuck, not again."



"It's not my fault you women take forever." Akuma gladly readied his blade to take on his challenger, he watcher her come at him, but noticed something odd, Mist, mist was coming from her... "Tch..." Akuma's stance broke, his blade reverted back to it's sealed state and he sheathed his weapon.

"I've got nothing but freakin pussy's to fight lately... What kind of bastard doesn't use a physical zanpakto..." With that, Akuma marched from the battlefield. He refused to fight those who did not honor the code of the 11th. Outside of his divisions walls, he didn't care, but to dishonor them within the division... Tch....


----------



## Serp (May 27, 2011)

"Hey little bitch boy, you just gonna bitch out."  Nake was pissed off, her blade kept making it misty around her, if anything it made it harder for her to fight.

"Akuma, not gonna fight a pussy, how you ever gonna get any without first taking the challenge." As Nake was talking Akuma was walking away, this was getting to her, her eyes started to turn a glowy red.

"DON'T fucking ignore me!" Nake shouted, before chasing down Akuma and swinging her blade towards him, aiming to cut him in half.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Daroga hopped up to his feet, and looked at the 11th division Shinigami, and after getting a good look at him, Daroga decided that he supposed he could get them out of the mess that this other Shinigami had gotten them into, “Sure, just close your eyes if you don't want to end up blind for a few seconds, and I'll get us out of this mess.” Daroga smirked, and placed his hands in an outward position, “Alright here we go then, keep your eyes on the birdy boys and girls.” Daroga took a deep breath, “See all and nothing both. Your ending is the beginning. Fate's circle, illuminated for all, Bakudou #13: Enlightenment!” As soon as Daroga finished his chant, a blinding flare of white light came from his hand, and while it wasn't incredibly big, it was enough to blind the crowd of 11th division members that were currently chasing them.
> 
> “Okay, now run for it!” Daroga yelled as he took off towards the exit, those 11th division members wouldn't be blinded for an incredibly long time, and he didn't want to stick around any longer than he needed to in order for them to try and pummel him, “Damn I hope that worked well enough.” Daroga muttered to himself as he rounded the corner of the exit and took off away from the division quarters.



Kazuma still had to squint from the ultra intense light. Even with his shades on the brightness made him see tiny flashing spots at the edge of his vision. Still, Kazuma was pleased to find yet another use for wearing sunglasses indoors, beyond just using them to pretend that he was awake. Before the light had even dissipated, he was off and running. Kazuma didn't really need to be told to run, that was just an art that came natural to him. 

As Kazuma bolted out the door, he wished he could thank the Shinigami for helping him out, but he had much more pressing concerns at the moment, namely self preservation. Kazuma stole a quick glance over his shoulder and saw the shinigami take off around the corner. A handful of 11th boneheads appeared through the exit a second later, rubbing their eyes. One of them spotted him. 

"There he is!"
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Suzume Inosento calmly made her way to the 4th Division barracks, a smile on her face and not a care in the world, save only for the incredibly high standards she always held herself to. She still couldn't believe her good fortune, to have been accepted into the revered 4th Division. It seemed like only yesterday that she was just a humble shop keeper in Rukongai. The Gotei 13 had seemed so far very far away then, but now here she was, a full fledged Shinigami, on her way to becoming a master healer and warrior.

A look of distaste appeared on Suzume's face as she passed by the 11th Division barracks. She was well aware of 11th's incredibly low opinion of the 4th. So far Suzume had not experienced any of the notorious bullying from their battle crazy members, and if she ever did they would certainly get more form her then they bargained. Suzume quickened her step not wanting to spend anymore time here then she had to. She turned the corner and passed by a large dumpster. In her haste she almost ran into five rather burly looking 11th division shinigami. Suzume broke to halt and glanced at them uncertainly. They were out of breath and seemed to be in a hurry. One of them gestured at Suzume. 

"Hey, little lady. Have you seen a shinigami with sunglasses running around the place?"  

Suzume bristled slightly at being called _'Little lady'_, but still managed a smile nonetheless. "Nope, haven't seen anyone like that, but if I had I still wouldn't tell you anyway." 

He narrowed his eyes at Suzume, and seemed about to say something curt in response, but instead turned towards his comrades and ordered them to split up. As soon as they were gone, Suzume breathed a sigh of relief. She was about to head off, but then suddenly the lid of the nearby dumpster flew open. Suzume tensed up as a shinigami wearing sunglasses poked his head through a mountain of trash bags. He glanced down both ends of the street before turning towards her. 

"Are they gone?" 

Suzume slowly nodded and pointed at the top of his head. "Uh there's a banana peel on your head..."  

"Oh..." 

The shinigami calmly wiped the banana peel away and leaped out of the dumpster. "Well nice meeting you then," he said with a strained smile, clearly trying to salvage what little dignity he had left. As he bolted down a nearby alleyway, Suzume shook her head and sighed. 

"11th division weirdos..."


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2011)

Akuma-

Akuma had walked away from the battle, he was no longer interested in the fight. He saw mist arise from the ground around Nake, to him that was sign enough. There was something off about her zanpakto, elemental, kido, whatever it was, it wasn't a physical fight anymore. But, he could hear Nake, he wasn't sure what she had said at first, but the words had slowly filtered to his brain from the distance.



> "Hey little bitch boy, you just gonna bitch out."  Nake was pissed  off, her blade kept making it misty around her, if anything it made it  harder for her to fight.
> 
> "Akuma, not gonna fight a pussy, how you ever gonna get any without  first taking the challenge." As Nake was talking Akuma was walking away,  this was getting to her, her eyes started to turn a glowy red.



"Tch." There was no need to fall for her taunts, he was plenty pissed already and falling for them now would have been a waste of his time. Damn it all, he wanted a fight that would last, a fight he could sink his teeth into. His left shoulder still leaked a bit of blood down his chest, it was warm... 



> "DON'T fucking ignore me!" Nake shouted, before chasing down Akuma and  swinging her blade towards him, aiming to cut him in half.



The sound of clothes ripping could be heard throughout the area, Akuma stood still, not taking a single step. "I don't have any reason to fight you anymore. I already forfeited." Akuma stepped forward, the back of his shirt completely ripped, a gash forming at an angle from right shoulder to left waist. He could feel the blood pouring down his legs... "Damn it... Now i have to go to the fourth division..."


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2011)

Nake looked down at Akuma and laughed. Her eyes still red as blood.
"Fourth Division, they use kido and kido type zanpaktous to heal you, isn't that a waste of your time too. Plus in the 11th we never give up, we never surrender, we don't forfeit!" Nake was smiling a terrible smile, she bought up her blade again aiming to swing it down again, she would win this fight or die trying.

The blade came swinging down, but then it clashed against something else, it was not Akumas blade but something else. 
"Thats enough Nake!" Corvus said as his spear blocked her strike. 

"You!" She looked at him, her crazy dying down.

"Yes me! What have you done, I heard you got into another fight!" Corvus shouted at Nake.

She lowered her weapon and it reverted back to normal. "Hmmm." She turned and walked away.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Nake looked down at Akuma and laughed. Her eyes still red as blood.
> "Fourth Division, they use kido and kido type zanpaktous to heal you, isn't that a waste of your time too. Plus in the 11th we never give up, we never surrender, we don't forfeit!" Nake was smiling a terrible smile, she bought up her blade again aiming to swing it down again, she would win this fight or die trying.
> 
> The blade came swinging down, but then it clashed against something else, it was not Akumas blade but something else.
> ...




"They have gels." Akuma muttered under his breath, he disliked the fourth division, but bleeding out was not exactly an option right now. Yet, it might have been a better option at this point... "The 11th division doesn't back down? Pff... if the opponent isn't worth fighting, then there is no point in battle." 

It wasn't as if Akuma didn't like Nake, she was a good woman he supposed. A bit crude, but it was better then the other options. She had a good knack for battle, but there was always something off about her. No time for that now though... He needed to find a way to stop the bleeding... fourth was too far away... damn it...


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2011)

Nake was calming down, Corvus has calmed her down. His sword reverted and he was following her away. But then she heard something. Or rather it finally sunk in what he had said.
"If the opponent is not worth fighting? Are you saying something Akuma!!!" She turned back to him, about to raise her sword. But Corvus stood between her.

"Nee-san, if you want to fight him, then you have to fight me first." He raised his sword and pointed it at her.

"Fine, you fucking cunts, the lot of you!" She shunpo'd away.

Corvus looked down at Akuma, "Lets get you to the fourth then shall we."


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko-2nd Division *












"A warrior takes sword in hand, clasping a gem to his heart. Engraving vanishing memories into the sword, He places finely honed skills into the stone. Spoken from the sword, handed down from the stone... Now the story can be told...SQUARE PRESENTS The "Zodiac Brave Story."

Fumiko read off the words that appeared on her hand held console, PSP to be more precise, with utter delight as the music that accompanied it finally stopped and she began to play. It was long before Fumiko was deep into her gaming with nothing, but stars in her eyes as she stared at the screen.

No literally, she had stars in her eyes.

This unnatural phenomena was of great interest to Kioshi as he moved in closer to observe. Carefully reaching his hand out ever so slowly Kioshi waved it back and forth to see if Fumiko was still responsive to anything around her. He did it once...twice...and a third time before he finally got his answer and he could continue on with his intrigue. 

"She's as dead to the world as Naruto is to Sasuke..." Kioshi spoke to himself as he moved in even closer.

Fumiko was steadily tapping away on her console, which was weired considering the game she was playing didn't call for all that button mashing. Weired huh? Either way, Kioshi was now so close to her face, that he could feel the heat from her body radiate off of her. So much so, that his own face  began to blush.

Reaching out again Kioshi grabbed one of the brilliant stars that popped out of her eye and to his surprise...it came off like a sticker. Though this caused a train reaction, once the stare was gone, Fumiko suddenly and abruptly stopped playing the game. Kioshi looked on with the confused look of a puppy as Fumiko began waving her hand in front of her face back and forth. She did this for a very short time, before she just flipped her lid.

"AHHHHHHHHH!" She screamed out at the top of her lungs. Causing Kioshi to jump back out of fear. Fumiko didn't move from her spot, but repeatedly kept screaming over and over and over and over at the top of her lungs. Which each scream she somehow got louder and louder. Kioshi looked to the star in his hand and to her now white eye and quickly placed the star back where it belonged.

Just as fast as she flipped out, Fumiko suddenly stopped yelling, picked her PSP back up, and then went back to feverishly playing it with the same look of unadulterated pleasure that she had before.

"...That was far to weired for my taste." Kioshi commented as he walked over to his older companion and helped her off the ground. "Come one Fumiko I'll take you back to your division...okay?" Fumiko just nodded with a "Yea, Yea, Yea, Yea, Yea...level 50 Summoner *AM I*!" She screamed out catching the majority of the division members attention. 

Kioshi could only sigh as he began to walk her out.

"Maybe I should take her to 4th Division instead."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 28, 2011)

Somewhere in Soul Society​

?I finally lost them?? Daroga thought to himself as he turned around the corner to see that the group of men seemingly vanished into thin air, he had cut many corners and other places in order to get away from a few of the 11th division members that broke off from the group to chase after him, and managing to allude them he considered to be a job well done, ?I guess I found something to do today after all.? Daroga mused to himself, and then walked out from behind the corner he was hiding, ?I wonder if that other Shinigami got away alright?? Daroga pondered to himself, and as he looked around he suddenly became aware that his current location did not register as a known spot in his mind, ?Where in the world did I end up at??

?AHHHHHH!? A scream jolted Daroga out of his thoughts, and as he listened to the scream it seemed to get louder and louder with each passing second, just how someone could manage to scream so loud was beyond him. Soon after Daroga noticed it, the scream died down, and Daroga began to recognize his current location, right outside the second division's quarters, ?They chased me all the way to the 2nd division..? Man those 11th division members don't give up, when they want your blood they'll do anything to get it.?

Daroga took a peak around the entrance of the division to see someone playing what appeared to be a PSP game, and took note that despite it's look this world did have modern technology available in it, ?Good, now if I only could find a CD player around here.? Daroga shook his head, and then the girl started rambling on about how she was a level 50 summoner, ?A level 50 summoner? I wonder if she's playing a Final Fantasy game?? Daroga then noticed that the girl, and her companion, whom he had a hard time deciphering if it was a boy or girl, started walking towards his general direction, ?Maybe I'll hang around with these two for a bit, if I blend in with the crowd, those crazies from the 11th division won't notice me.?


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2011)

*Fumiko/Kioshi*

During the slow pace walk to ninth division Fumiko had slowly begun to exit the isolated world she found herself in and was now a lot more talkative as Kioshi and she conversed about many different things, but her gaze hadn't turned away from the console the entire time.

"You know staring at that thing for to long is going to ruin your eyes?" Kioshi said as a reminder.

"...You know I just don't give a damn right?" Fumiko retorted.

The sandy blond haired man could only sigh in return. He had forgotten how tasty she can get when she was playing her games. "Anyway, has your division given you any orders yet? Mines-well, you were just there,  but you can see it's been pretty quiet." "Hah, I wouldn't know if they gave out orders even if they taped them to my door, but now that you mention it, it has been pretty quiet." Fumiko responded as she continued to mash the buttons on her console. She silently cursed under her breath as things started not to go her way.

"So what exactly are you playing?" Kioshi finally asked as he slowed down his pace to look over her shoulder which caused Fumiko to stop walking to show off the game she was playing. "Final Fantasy Tactics, I was actually making my own sprite on here. Check it out."


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwF9BJGDSRM[/YOUTUBE]




Kioshi watched on for about seven or eight minutes as she defeated every high level opponent with her custom made sprite, who he found out was based on another character from another Final Fantasy game. "You know if you spent as much time being a shinigami as you did playing the game, you'd be pretty boss, you know?" The comment caused Fumiko to place the back of her hand by her mouth and laugh in an elegant yet over exaggerated manner.

"I, Fumiko Ikeda, am already a boss of epic proportions. Why just this morning, I actually woke up for training this morning." She said with a triumphant 'hmpf' as she stuck her chest out. "...Yea and did you train with the rest of the division?" Kioshi inquired with a look of disbelief as he waited for her response. As he waited Fumiko suddenly grew very quiet as she went back to playing her game and both started back walking.

"I have no idea what your talking about."

"Exactly my point."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Nake was calming down, Corvus has calmed her down. His sword reverted and he was following her away. But then she heard something. Or rather it finally sunk in what he had said.
> "If the opponent is not worth fighting? Are you saying something Akuma!!!" She turned back to him, about to raise her sword. But Corvus stood between her.
> 
> "Nee-san, if you want to fight him, then you have to fight me first." He raised his sword and pointed it at her.
> ...



"No." Akuma forced himself to stand his full six foot six. "I don't need to go there anymore..." Akuma's back continued to bleed, but he marched forward. His body felt cold, but he would continue to march... There was some salve in his room, if he could toss that on his back, the blood would stop... he could let his wound heal.

Elsewhere-

"The energy detected in the dongai precipace world has disappeared..." The 12th division kept a close eye on their monitors... the shinigami sitting at the chair could have sworn there was an odd energy register there not two seconds ago.. "What the hell is going on..."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2011)

*Hueco Mundo~*












In the white desert land, filled with sand, on top of a cactus that had somehow grown in the desecrated land, there was a raven. As the camera focuses on the bird, we see that something is off about it... There are three eyes on it's little bird head instead of the normal two. This demonic raven blinks slowly, with all three eyes. What was such a strange creature doing in these lands? It was observing. In front of the cactus was a group of hollows who had gathered for unknown purposes. Perhaps to get stronger? That was what most, if not all hollows craved for. Power. And this raven's master was no different. The raven opened it's mouth and let out a shrill cry, before flapping with it's wings and leaving the cactus.

The hollows look in the bird's direciton. They couldn't help but think that the animal signaled doom... Perhaps it was a sign? They watched as it flew the air, eventually dissapearing. Meanwhile, the raven darted across the desert, crossing several caves on it's way. Eventually it arrived at a large one and ducked underneath the top of the cave. The raven dissapeared in the darkness, but when it reached the end of the cave, strange red eyes glowed. "What do you have for me my pet?~" The voice asks, sounding very polite and rather high, like that of a woman's.

The raven merely opened it's mouth and the being at the end of the cave, raised a hand. Sudddenly, the bird started to turn into spirtual energy. The blue, sparkling dust flew into the being and he absorbed and with it, all of the stuff that the raven had learned. This being had many of these ravens set up across the desert. He used them to keep track of his enemies and Loki... that was the name of this being, had many enemies. He had double-crossed numerous people in his quest for power. Not that Loki even cared about these people he crossed.

More and more of the black birds start to pour into the cave and one-by-one, Loki absorbed all of them. He took it all in and one would expect for the hollow to learn a great amount of things. Not at all. Loki frowned, "It appears that Hueco Mundo is getting... incredibly boring." The hollow drawled. "I might have to seek out fun somewhere else.... But where?" The hollow asked to no one in particular, his soft voice quiet in the cave. Then a grin formed on his face. It was a malvolent smile too at that.

"Earth... I haven't visited there in a long time. Maybe, maybe I'll find something interesting there." Loki said, thinking he had found a solution to his little predicament. "And if nothing does happen, I can always find some lovely humans to entertain me." He then laughed, rather.. evily. Loki rose a hand and suddenly a portal to the world of man was open. As he was leaving, Loki takes a deep breathe and then exhales, out of his mouth is... another, black raven. The raven turned around, looking at him with all three eyes. Loki chuckled, "Watch over this cave for me, poppet. I will return and hopefully with news." He said, patting the raven on his head.

The bird simply shrieked as a response, but Loki knew that this meant yes, master. Of course, the birds were only created with one purpose. To serve Loki and they'd do that. Meanwhile, the portal closed as Loki enters earth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2011)

*[Hueco Mundo]​*​
The small silver Hollow?s teeth chattered as he slurped down small tears of spiritual flesh.  ?Owwwww, ahhhh.? it sighs happily as a small belch escapes it. Grabbing up another slither of Hollow it gulps it down.  Some time passes but the small guy eats what was left by the giant saber cat Hollow. His fingers nervously rap against his other claws with a <tink, tink, tink> as he scans the horizon.  ?Games?.games. heh.? He says rapidly as he opens a small tear into fabric of time and space. Hoping trough he lands back in Tokyo, but not anywhere near where he came across those scary Shinigmai. Now he was in the darkened business section of the city. Looking around he chooses a random building and cuts through space again, with another small hop he is in the building.  ?Blah.? he says as he sees no computers on the first level. With a sprint he runs around the corner and dashes through an open door and up a flight of stairs. This floor was much more appealing to the small guy. The whole center of the room was light aglow with the warmth light of screen saved computer screens.

To a surveillance camera a chair spins under the weight of an invisible being. In the next instant the light glares with life as the screen saver cuts off and a log in screen appears. The small silver Hollow turns his head to the side, such silly precautions wouldn?t stop him. {] ADMIN??. *********]}, the screen blanks for a second, and then white and grey text scrolls down the screen. Several chuckles escapes the small figures lips as his magical fingers go to work. {] *************?.*********.**.******>**]}   A woman with an overly large chest , the computer?s wallpaper, is the first thing to appear. The small Hollow?s eyes go from light blue to a dark blue momentarily as small icons start to populate the screen.  ?Ahhhhhhh.? he says with delight as he almost forgets why he is actually here. Grabbing the mouse he pulls he cursor over to the internet E icon and double clicks. <Access Denied, Login Password Required> the small silver Hollow paused for just a moment as its mouth stood open. But he quickly recovers as his fingers taps across the keyboard rapidly. <Access Granted> the message pops up as a window with the default web browser initiates. [}Games, Online, Multiplayer]} are the parameters typed in. The screen turns white for just a moment then the search results line down with the most popular result at the top. 

World of Warcraft Generation X was the first on the list.  ?Oh..? he says as he clicks the link. After the page pops up he clicks ?Register- Typing Frenzy in as his username he fills in the rest of the information in as quickly as possible. When he was denied on user name violation and lack of credit card information he attempts a soft hack, but is booted out.  ?Oh yeah?? he mutters as he pulls all four arms together and cracks all his knuckles. Pulling up a smaller screen he goes into full hack mode as a plethora of text writes up on the screen as all four hands goes to work simultaneously. A few moments later he is kicked out again. His eyebrows twitch, this called for drastic measures.  His right arm being close to the tower he produces a long pointed spike. The WoW server never had a hack like it was about to receive. Shoving the spike into the earphone jack the screen wavers for a second, in the next instant a black screen with green text fills the screen. An icon that resembles Frenzy?s head appeared in the lower right hand corner of the screen. It laughs once or twice before turning toward the data, then while moving forward it started eating the Data. [color#4e8957] ?Data Slurp, data slurp!?[/color] it chants as the Data on the Wow server is consumed by him.

*[Warehouse, Tokyo]​*​
?Spiritual world? What Bullshit are you talking about now?? the cop asks as he attempts to loosen his bounds by hoping around.  ?The question was simple, wasn?t it?? Tatsuo replies as he walks over and pulls another chair from the darkness Sliding it around and pushing it toward the bound man he turns the seat so the back is facing the police officer. Setting down he folds his arms over the back of the chair and props his chin on his folded arms allowing his suit to loosely rustle. ?The question is simple, but it has nothing to do with what I have said.? The man replies as he looks his captor in the eye.   ?But, it has everything to do with what you?ve said here tonight.? Tatsuo calmly replies while pulling himself from his hunched over position. His right hand then moves to his left and his fingers grab onto the soft fabric of his glove and he tugs. A few moments later he pulls that glove off and waves it in front of the man. A perfectly round hole that takes up the majority of it is clearly visible. How he was able to articulate with that hand seemed supernatural and not possible.  ?What is the matter, do you not believe what you see before your eyes? Tatsuo ask. The man only sweats as the question settles in. Shaking his head Tatsuo slides his hand down the man?s face just to show that the hole is indeed real. 

What does that have to do with the question?? the officer says shaking his head free of Tatsuo?s hand.  ?Again, you miss the big picture? How did you delve so deeply into my organization? Tetsuo asks as he grabs a small silver ring on that same hand. Pulling it free Tatsuo?s body shimmers away leaving the ring free to float in midair. A moment later it slides back down and Tatsuo reappears. The man just blankly stares at Tetsuo and shakes his head.  ?I can see that you are as of yet unconvinced. Color of Green.? Tetsuo says as he wraps his hand around the man?s throat. With a grunt the man begins to breathe heavily. Feeling as if his life was being drained away.  ?I commend you for being able to find out as much as you did, my real name is Bryagh. And unless you still believe that I?m pulling your leg or being irrelevant I?m a spiritual creature from another world. There I was called Bryagh the Black.? he says as the man begins to shake violently.  ?I know what you?re thinking, but the answer is simple. You will not survive this night.? he says calmly.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2011)

Akuma managed to get away from the rest of the division, finally he was by himself. The thrill of battle tasted sour on his lips today, twice in a row.. twice in a row he was fought by those who rely on cheap tricks... The day was only getting more annoying for him as his blood poured out of his body, If he could remember that trick to stopping it... how was it done again... "Reiatsu is a shinigami's life force..." He thought to himself. "So... i shouldn't die..." But he had to remember... just how did you stop yourself from bleeding...


Elsewhere-

The human wold...


"So this... is the human world?" Guy stepped fourth into the air, he could feel the prescience here, another Chimera? That was unusual, most of them did not leave Terra Rouge... Guy had thought he was the only one who did... But that was not important now, he had wound up in the wrong town. Had he miscalculated his doorway. "There is a rumor... I must follow it, He will know the truth."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 31, 2011)

*[Tokyo]​*
Bryagh sat there with a appeased look hanging about his features as he seemingly was draining the life from the man that had betrayed the Black Dragon. The detective spat and sputtered as he felt his very life force fading from his body. But soon the almost happy look that hung about Bryagh?s features turned to a scowl as his head turned to the wall adjacent to them. He felt something, something familiar. Something, no, someone from his home world of Terra Rouge had just stepped foot in his town. Bryagh?s hand clenched into fist as he drug the man?s soul from his body, which gurgles and goes white eyed as the body goes limp. The detective?s head swims in a blur of colors and emotion. He is able to spy his own body just as Bryagh absorbs him into his being. Not glancing back at the body of the now dead police officer that fancy gun is drawn and the slide is pulled back again. Flushing the weapon between the bodies eyes a single shot echoes off. ?Boss!? Hisao?s voice calls as the door to the room explodes open. Weapon drawn the man makes his frantic way into the room just to see Tatsuo holstering his piece.  ?Get rid of this baggage.? Tatsuo bites calmly as he walks past his number two man. 

A look of confusion is quickly replaced as the man bows. He walks toward the body as Bryagh vanished out the door he had entered through.  ?Hanzo, your with me.? Tetsuo shouts as he walks past the man while he patched up the first man?s hand. ?Yes Sir.? Hanzo says leaving the medical equipment for the man to finish the bandages himself. ?Where too boss?? the man asks as he quickly darts in front of Tsuneo opening the door on the limo for him.?  ?The home office.? is the answer given as he climbs into the vehicle. ?Sir!? is the reply as the door is quickly closed.

*[Hueco Mundo]​*​
The large saber cat stalks the sands, his hunger was never sated and the snake Hollow he had snaked on earlier did little more than piss him off. His lips quivered with anger just under his mask. His eyes flashed with anger. Why was finding a good tasty meal so hard to do? Those boar Hollow would have hit the spot, if not for just a moment. The cat growls lowly to himself as he dredged the sands trying to pick up even the faintest hint of Reiatsu. But while he staked the sands, something underneath stalked him. Deep below the sands a large body displaced it as it moved along. The cat?s anger and furious pawing at the sands had garnered this leviathan?s attention some time ago and now the large beast felt that the time was just about right. Moments later above the waste a large explosion of sands reach high into the eternal night as the large cat is thrown skyward. A deafening roar shatters the darkness as the Wurm rises from the depths of the sands. The large cat lands on his feet and darts about recovering his senses as the giant attacks again, this time a large tail bears down and slams onto the cat. A sea of sand cascades from the center of impact. The worm didn?t care if he crushed his prey, it was still eatable in the end. 

?Have you died so easily?? the large voice boomed scaring smaller Hollow in the area away. But his question was met with no answer. But soon the answer would become rather obvious as the large beast roars in pain. The tail rockets up from the sand as river following the motion. In the dust the large beast makes out the small outline of the cat as its mouth tore deeply into its flesh. ?Let go!? the larger beast roars as its tail shakes furiously. The cat roars in pain as it flies to the desert below. Landing with a thud he shakes his head violently, then spitting up a mouthful of blood its head cocks in the direction of giant Hollow. The cats saber fangs were gone and blood oozed from his mouth as blood gushed from around the wounds on wurm?s tail. The fangs pulsed as they seemed to dig deeper into the beat?s body. Biting down hard the cats mouth erupts with blood as two more fangs tear through the tender flesh of his mouth.  ?You may be worth my time.? the large cat says with a bloody smile. The wurm just growls as he peers at the two wounds on his tail that still bleed profusely. ?How dare you, an insect injure me.? The wurm bellows in rage as he slams its tail on the desert floor.  The cat just grins as it claws extend from its paws.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 31, 2011)

At the 11th Division 

Yuki was now walking down the corridor after finishing her training for the day when she stumbled upon the fight breaking out between two fellow division members. She was thinking that either one would make interesting opponents. This Akuma and Nake. When she saw the mist appear around Nake and Akuma turning to leave. She thought to herself. A kido type zanpaktou, interesting for her to join the 11th Division with that kind of zanpaktou. Yuki began to follow her after she was driven away. When she got within talking distance she spoke.

"Hey, Nake is it? Don't listen to him, your obvious and commendable love of battle alone makes you a far more worthy opponent than those who walk away without finishing a fight." It was true Yuki didn't care about one's zanpaktou type, Division 11 in her mind was the place for those who above all else desire battle like herself. "In fact I was getting bored anyway." Yuki spoke as she reached for her zanpaktou and unsheathed the black blade from it's scabbard. "How about you cross blades with me if you truly desire an opponent who will not run or forfeit. What do you say." Yuki increased her reiatsu to let her potential opponent know that she was serious. She then awaited her response.

In Hueco mundo

Hueco Mundo, the desert, barren wasteland that Hollows called home was currently the scene of small spider like hollow being chased by larger hollow that had been given the code name Dualslicer which he then began to use himself since he didn't know his real name. "Come on, you're going to die today regardless, why don't you go out with some dignity and fight me." The dual blades from which he got his name suddenly detached from his back and floated into his hands. He swung one of them at the smaller hollow on whom he was rapidly gaining. The blade sliced off one of the hollows back legs and it screamed in pain. It knew it wasn't going to get away so it finally turned around to face the larger opponent.

"Very well then." It shouted as it charged forward towards dualslicer in a sheer act of desperation. However this proved to be for naught as when was about to bite into his larger adversary he felt an immense pain as Dualslicers blades pierced his chest and the aforementioned hollow now licked his stared hungrily at his victim.

"Farewell weakling." He said sinisterly as he bit down on the hollow who's screams erupted as he was being slowly devoured by the larger hollow. After finishing his meal Dualslicer looked to the moon and sky above and shouted. "Is there no one who can present me with a challenge? Come on there must be a Hollow somewhere in this desert world who can actually challenge me!" With that he began to move forward in search of a new victim to devour.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

9th Division-

"It's a nice day out today." Noboru Akira stood at the window of his room, looking over the 9th division barracks. He was proud to be apart of this division, even if the captain was a bit too lax sometimes. Today was his day off, so there really wasn't much on the plate for him... perhaps he would go shopping today and get some food for a nice dinner, or perhaps he'd go to the hot springs, there were many options for today... such a nice day...

11th division-

"Nnngh... Stupid... Nake..." Akuma's vision had begun to blur, he wasn't quite sure which way he was going anymore... perhaps he was nearing his house, perhaps he was nearing rukongai... Damn it... "You look like hell." A familiar voice called out to him... "Get out of here... I don't need your pity." "Eh~ That's mean." The voice calls once more. "You should treat your captain with a bit more respect then that!" Akuma just let out a grumble... Damn it... he didn't have time for this crap....

Tokyo- Human World-

"Still, even if this is the wrong place... What is that presence?" Guy stepped across the air, following the spiritual energy to it's source. It wasn't that hard, the human world had been drained of most of it's spirit particles by now. The only things left were the ones that had been created in the past ten years. A shame, but Chimera didn't need the particles in the air to stand on it. They could generate their own supply to step onto. "Where is this power at..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

12th division- 

A few of the 12th division members sit at a massive cluster of monitors. Each one examining their own unique fields. Some monitoring Soul society, Some the human world, some the precipice world and some Hueco Mundo. The levels all appeared normal to them, except for one shinigami. "Uhmm... Matso-san... Can you come here a minute!" One of the men calls, scratching the back of his balding head. "Yes, what is it Hasaki-san?" Matso walked over to the balding man, adjusting his glasses and trying to scratch one of the horns growing out the back of his head. 

"Well, you see...The human world, it's been in a spiritual drought for ten years right?" Matso nodded, this information was well known throughout soul society by now. "It's... It's the spiritual levels sir..." He pointed to the screeen, just a few hours ago the spiritual levels had been almost zero.. but now, they were at 20% normal capacity... "It's... The spiritual levels have risen this much!?" 

This was unheard of, it was impossible... "The only way for it to happen is with either more death... or with increased fighting between spiritual beings. Something has to be generating the spirit energy to create spiritons... but there's no report of increased death rates... We've got less then normal hollow attacks..." The two man stared at the screen, watching the spirit levels slowly increase... 

"There is something else sir, an anomaly in the spiritual pattern." Hasaki pointed towards three graphs, one showed shinigami energy, one human and one hollow. The human energy was at zero, not much of a surprise... But there was something else, a fourth energy had made it onto the chart... It was faint, just barely above zero... But it was there. "Just.. Just what the hell is this..." 

"Should we contact Captain Nagi sir?"Matso sat down in the chair next to Hasaki and let out a sigh. "I... I think it would be best. This is something that needs to be addressed... But i would like to make sure that it isn't some kind of... screw up... first. Just keep it quiet for a couple hours alright?" Hasaki nodded.. "I'll try sir."


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2011)

Nake looked at Yuki and raised her eyebrow. 
"My brother has a black blade like yours and he should be along soon."
Nake drew her blade and smiled.
"I'm alitte tired, and bloody." Nake waved her hands down across her body where the blood was drying in places.

She waved her sword around and then sighed. "But I never turn down a fight." Nake's blood was drying and her wounds tightening ever since she got angry and her eyes turned red she got stronger and her blood was stronger, if she could get into that mode now she would be able to fight this fight well enough.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Following the Shinigami*​

Daroga trailed behind the two Shinigami as they made their slow walk towards what he now knew to be the 9th division where the female Shinigami worked at. Daroga needed an opportune moment to attempt to approach the two Shinigami, after all he didn't know how they would react to him, although the female Shinigami appeared to be more talkative as a conversation broke out amongst the two, however Daroga couldn't exactly make out what they were saying over the crowd of people passing by and conversing on their own.

“Damn I hate crowds sometimes.” Daroga muttered to himself, “This works just as well, as long as those 11th division freaks don't find me.” Daroga watched as the female Shinigami continued to play her game, and he sighed, “I wonder if she's one of those Shinigamis that slacks off all the time?” The two stopped walking as suddenly the female Shinigami turned around to show her friend whatever game they were playing. Daroga took his chance to swoop in at this point to introduce himself, taking note of the fact that something had caused the female Shinigami to stick her chest out, although he didn't really want to make a comment about that.

“Excuse me, but do you mind if I tag along with you guys for a little bit?” Daroga spoke up as the two Shinigami began walking again, gaining their attention, “You see I'm hiding from a bunch of 11th division groupies that have been chasing me around here, and I needed to find a way to blend into this crowd.” Daroga looked around, and noticed the coast seemed to be clear, “Oh pardon me, where are my manners? My name is Daroga, just recently settled into the 7th division.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Human World-

  ?Hmm?? The famous blond haired shinigami sat in his shop, looking over a small monitor. ?What is it Kento??  Hasenko stood over Kento, his long hair dangling over his shoulder. ?The spirit levels are recovering.? Kento comments, ?That?s good, isn?t it?? Kento continues to rub his chin as Hasenko speaks.. . ?No. Not this quickly? Not with the previous levels. Someone is doing something, offsetting the balance? But with the rogue shinigami gone and Akushou killed? Who could it be.? 



"Tch." A voice calls from behind Kento. "So what if Akushou is dead? That doesn't mean he hasn't been reincarnated by now." "Impossible... Not this quick. Even if he was, he'd be a mere human, Incapable of this kind of thing. No, Akushou hasn't made his return, not yet at least." Kento rubbed the back of his head. "Speaking of comebacks, how's that eye of yours?" The man behind Kento remained in shadow, a small smirk across his face. "Never been better."


1st Division-


"It seems we've had a new influx of captains." Tsukanu looked over the papers filled with new Captains and Vice Captains. "It's been ten years sir... Maybe, we should have a meeting? We need to make sure everyone knows each other right?" Tsukanu nodded. "Indeed... Perhaps it would be best to call a meeting... But not now." He closed a folder and looked up. "I think we should enjoy this moment of peace, just for a little while longer hmm?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Ram​*_The Trickster Hollow enters the Human World!​_
The night was still young in Tokyo, Japan. Many young people were out on the streets, enjoying festivities and such. It was because of the high human activity during this time that it had became known as 'hollow snack-time'. Over the nightlit city, a portal suddenly opens and a strange-looking creature stepped out. It's body was entirely black, the skin seeming to be like fur. It's face was a Geisha mask, but with two horns above the head. This being was of course known as Loki and as the opportunist hollow looked at the city of Tokyo, he saw plenty of potiental opportunity. "How interesting..." He muttered. "Humans, they're so caught up in their own lives that they don't even realize how truly worthless he is." The hollow spoke in disdain, but a smile formed underneath that pure-white mask of his, "What a... interesting species." He said. 

As he descended to the roof closest to him, Loki surveyed the city, searching for potiental prey. He could also feel the other hollows moving through the city. "Hmm~ I better get to moving before the good ones are taking..." The ram hollow pushed off the roof, dissapearing and then popping back up on another roof. He continued to do this, jumping from the roofs. The people inside them felt nothing, but a strange thud. As most humans do, they shrug it off, despite their instict telling them something else. Finally, Loki hopped on top of a car, causing the top of the car to be crushed. The couple inside of it screamed. Loki tilts his neck to the side, "Hmm~" He was unaware that the car actually had someone in it.

Smiling, he raises his hands which are incredibly sharp and cuts through the top of the car like butter. He then pulls, throwing the already damaged car hood to the side, so he can see what exactly he had fallen on. A couple, boy and girl, looking to be in high school, were sitting there staring up at the top of the car or where the hood used to be. The girl shrieked, hugging closely to her boyfriend. "Oh, how drab!" Loki exclaimed. These people were quiet boring... However, he needed to feed. Loki smiles as he reaches a hand inside the car and grabs one of the humans.

The male first, Loki thought as he gobbled down the male's body. "Then the last remaining girl!" He said, talking as if this was a horror movie. For the girl in the car, this was real. She was frozen in fear as the boyfriend she had been holding on to was grabbed by some malvolent evil force. The girl didn't even scream anymore. Once the man's body was completly inside Loki, he looked down at the girl, his eyes gleaming and horns pointing down on her. The hollow brought himself down on the car, eating the girl in one mighty swallow. Once he was done, Loki burped. It wasn't your average human burp either. He had just consumed reiatsu. 

The burp knocked over a freaking car and Loki simply looked at with dismayed interested. He had already destroyed two cars in one night. Still, the human world bored him. "Perhaps I should return~" He said, sighing. He really should come back to his beloved pet ravens. They were such excellent minions. However, he stopped when he feels a new presence. First, he though it to be a faint human signature, but that was impossible, there was not a single human with reiatsu left. Then the energy signature got even crazier, as he senses something that was very familar to him... His eyes widen, "Hollow?" Some kind of hybrid creature!?

Loki immediatly took off sprinting, his attention having changed from wrecked cars to the now, more interesting possibility of a hybrid creature running around Tokyo. Although it was a hollow energy signature, it was harder to track because it also ahd traces of human in it. "Damn it!" Loki cursed, as he turned on a street. He suddenly came to a stop though once he saw what stood before him. His eyes quivered as he looked at a strange white-haired man. He appeared to be human, but bone protrusions were coming out of him, similar to that of a hollow's. Loki double-checked, but the energy signature was his. 

"What... the hell are you?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Tokyo; The Knight, the Ram and the Dragon]​*​
The limo that Bryagh climbed into was now heading down the main street toward Tsuneo Industries. In the back of his mind he went over the possibilities of what another Chimera in Tokyo meant. Clasping his hands together he thought of the pros and cons. Of course the cons outweighed the pros though as the only pro was ths chimera joining him. Bryagh paused his train of thought though as they turned down a small side street that would eventually lead to the back of his company. People ran about in a panic as the wreckage of two destroyed cars came into view. The stink of Hollow hung about the air, Bryagh sneered to himself as he rolled down his tinted window. ?Orders boss??  Hanzo asked peering up into the rearview mirror.  ?Just careful..? Bryagh started. But his senses picked up that Hollow stick now confronting the Chimera that he had felt enter the Human world several minutes ago.  ?Stop here.? he instead commands as he opens the door on his own.

?But sir!? Hanzo says reaching fro how own handle.  ?Do I need remind you of the lesson you taught earlier?? the crime boss asks reminding Hanzo of the two fingers that he himself had already lost. Releasing his door he slides back into his seat and slightly bows his head.  ?Good, now take my ring and put it on my desk when you get back to the office.? Bryagh orders as he pulled the ring he had gotten all those years ago from Kento from his finger. In an instant all that was there was the ring that hovered ever closer to Hanzo?s open hand. It drops in a moment later. The door then slams shut. ?Good luck boss.? Hanzo says as he turns the engine over. Making his way carefully through the wreckage that the Hollow had created Hanzo heads to home base as Bryagh made his way to see what was going on himself.

~ A few Moments later ~ 

"What... the hell are you?" the strange Ram like Hollow asks as he looks over the Chimera he had happened upon.   ?We are complicated.? Bryagh replies for Guy as he walks out of the shadows,  ?Now tell me, what is a Hollow such as yourself doing neck deep in Human territory?? Bryagh interjects. Both his hands were firmly dug into his suit?s pockets and a look of annoyance covered his features while Loki?s reflection glimmered in his shades.  ?Do you wish to bring even greater Shinigmai influence to my city?? he asks with a bite.

*[Hueco Mundo; The Cat and Mouse Game]​*​
?Worth your time?? the Wurm Hollow yells as it slung its bloody tail to the other side of its body. ?How dare you!? It exclaims while attacking with the large appendage for the second time in a row. A cloud of sand followed the attack, but even as large as it was it completely missed its mark as the saber cat appeared several yards away.  ?Come now, do you actually think that an attack of that caliber would hit me a second time?? the cat asks stalking to its left. Its black ears fall flat against its helmet like mask while it bared it fangs. A low hiss escapes its teeth while it seemingly faded into the waste. The wurm paused. Never good at feeling out Reiatsu it mainly relied on tremor sense or visual to fight with. But now its would be pray blinds with the sand, and its ability as a stealth hunter allowed it to move with barely an impact to trace. 

?ARRRRRHHHHHHH RAAAAAAA!? the Wurm howls as three gashes cut into its large soft body. Blood paints the air a stagnant  dark red. ?Show yourself!? the large beast howls while its body contorts so it can see the wound that was inflicted.  ?I thought you wanted a challenge.? the cats voice trailed on the windless air. The giant Hollow?s attention turned from its bloody side to the waste that surrounded it. ?I said?? the Hollow paused as it feels razor sharp claws tear into its soft fleshy back. Freezing in pain as the claws almost sink to its spine. ?Get off me worm!? the large beast yelps angrily as the incisions on its back raced up to its head.  Moments later several small thuds land on the face of the large beast.  ?You called me a worm? Have you looked in a mirror you over inflated fish bait?? the cat asks with a growl becoming visible. ?There you are!!? it roars shaking its head violently. But the cat digs in and sinks his large canines into the wurm?s face. 

It releases a large howl for a second time in moments as it finally shakes the small nuisance off it. ?Good effort insect, but ultimately futile. A creature such as you cannot kill me, I?m just too large!? the wurm shouts at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Kioshi/Fumiko

_Meeting Daroga​_
Ting. Ting. Ting.

The loud sound of a bell rung off of Fumiko's handheld system which she seemed to have fully immersed herself in. The world was in fact, very dead to her. This was obvious because Kioshi had been calling out her name for the longest time only to get a very dead "Yea, shesaidsomethinglikethat." A very incoherent batch of words that had was an answer to a question he wasn't asking. Words one would expect to come out of the both of a brain dead person.

Or someone wasted beyond belief. 

Kioshi could do nothing, but shake his head in utter disbelief as he continued to walk beside her. He honestly just couldn't believed how she operated the way she did. Maneuvering through the crowd of people with the utmost of ease without her head even looking up from her console. Though suddenly she stopped for some odd reason.

?Excuse me, but do you mind if I tag along with you guys for a little bit??

Kioshi turned around to come face to face with some blond haired shinigami he had never seen before. Apparently, as he continued talking, he had been running away from some 11th division members and hoped to travel with them so he could "Blend in" more with the crowd. He then introduced himself as Daroga a new member of seventh division.

"Eh, I see no problem with it. I'm Kioshi, new member of 2nd Division and the shinigami behind me is...Fumiko?" Kioshi voice trailed off into one of concern as he looked at his friend. She was crying for some odd reason and the tears were just pouring out of her eyes. "Fumiko, what's wrong?!" He asked in alram thinking something was wrong. Fumiko's eyes slowly lifted up showing her swell cheeks and puffy eyes. She then lifted up her game, showing off a blank screen.

" My battery died." She cried making Kioshi give the inevitable face palm that was already building up.

"Daroga, that's Fumiko Ikeda, 9th Division member."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Ram​*
> 
> Loki immediatly took off sprinting, his attention having changed from wrecked cars to the now, more interesting possibility of a hybrid creature running around Tokyo. Although it was a hollow energy signature, it was harder to track because it also ahd traces of human in it. "Damn it!" Loki cursed, as he turned on a street. He suddenly came to a stop though once he saw what stood before him. His eyes quivered as he looked at a strange white-haired man. He appeared to be human, but bone protrusions were coming out of him, similar to that of a hollow's. Loki double-checked, but the energy signature was his.
> 
> "What... the hell are you?"





Chaos Theory said:


> ~ A few Moments later ~
> 
> "What... the hell are you?" the strange Ram like Hollow asks as he looks over the Chimera he had happened upon.   ?We are complicated.? Bryagh replies for Guy as he walks out of the shadows,  ?Now tell me, what is a Hollow such as yourself doing neck deep in Human territory??  Bryagh interjects. Both his hands were firmly dug into his suit?s  pockets and a look of annoyance covered his features while Loki?s  reflection glimmered in his shades.  ?Do you wish to bring even greater Shinigmai influence to my city?? he asks with a bite.



"Excuse me." Guy stood before the hollow and the Chimera. "I do not know who either of you are. But if you creature wish to know what i am... then you would have to tell me. I have been searching for those answers these past ten years." He didn't show much emotion, his face was calm and stoic. "If you could please take whatever business you have elsewhere before i must resort to murder, that would be well appreciated."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 5, 2011)

Soul Society​

Daroga nodded when the Shinigami said that he would have no problem with him following them around, and then introduced himself as Kioshi, a new member of the 2nd division, Daroga could have guessed that much since he happened to be in the barracks, ?I see, nice to meet you Kioshi.? Daroga blinked, ?So.. he's a boy then?? Daroga thought to himself, however spoke nothing of this fact, and Kioshi then directed his attention to the female Shinigami, whom he was going to introduce until the two of them turned to face her, and it became apparent that she had tears pouring out of her eyes, although he addressed the girl as Fumiko. Daroga had an idea of what might be troubling the girl, but tossed the idea aside when it seemed too genuinely obvious of an excuse, there's no way the battery of her game console could have been dead, soon enough however when she explained that the console was in fact dead, Daroga couldn't help except nearly fall over anime style.

?I see, a 9th division member.? Daroga smirked at Kioshi, ?I see she's interested in human technology as well, particularly gifted with a PSP device.? Daroga turned his attention to Fumiko, who apparently was still in tears, and attempted to gain her attention, ?I happen to have a battery powered radio back at my house in the 7th division barracks, perhaps the batteries in it will be able to power your PSP for a while longer??


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"I don't even think gifted is the right word for it honestly." Kioshi responded. Fumiko herself was still in tears as she wept over her PSP. The joy that it was giving her just a short time ago, the unmeasurable amount of happiness she felt, it was all gone, vanished into thin air. Though what made things worse in this situation...was the fact that her charger was missing.

On the verge of having a break down Kioshi just began to pat and rub his companion's back to calm her down, but all it did was make her sob even more. Suddenly though it was almost as if the gods heard her plight and sent down an angel to make things all better for her.

?I happen to have a battery powered radio back at my house in the 7th division barracks, perhaps the batteries in it will be able to power your PSP for a while longer??

Immediately the tears streaming down Fumiko's face where gone. She had stop crying just as suddenly as she started. A look of pure delight took over Fumiko's face as she faced the newcomer. Touching his arm Fumiko stared deeply at him, as if she had found her one true love. Which was true, this radio could be could have been the _one_ in her mind. The one to get her back on track to playing the game.

"I adore you." Fumiko said bluntly. Her respect for this man, who's name she did not know having not been paying attention, was skyrocketed. "This radio could be the _one_...please take me to it." She spoke softly to Daroga. Kioshi couldn't help, but laugh at the whole thing. 

Truly hilarious.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Ram​*
Loki was suprised to see one of these hybrids, but two! He had lucked out by finding the first one! Now two of these magnicifent creatures were in front of him... It was hard for the hollow to contain his joy, and not jump up and down the nicely lit streets of Tokyo, but he did. He couldn't look too excited in front of these strangers. For all he knew, they might take that as a sign of weakness and try to kill him. Loki's lips curled into a sinister smile, "It looks like this trip was worth the time..." He muttered. Loki was more interested in the white-haired gentleman, then the sharply dressed Bryagh, but he wanted answers, so he didn't turn away the... Chimera. However, he chuckled at his words, "Your city?" He asked, the Hollow then broke into laugh louder. 

"Whatever you're... Chimera, you said? This city has been around for decades and it is the hunting ground of only one species.... hollows." He told the man, basically a polite way of telling him 'fuck off'. He then tilted his head at him "Besides, I don't see a name anywhere... Whatever your name is? Do you have a name? Or you?" He asked both Chimeras, not sure if these guys even had names. "My name for instance is Loki, Ravensgale." He said, doing a curteous little nod. 

Guy appeared to be less interested in this. As the man spoke, Loki quickly rose his hands. "No... No... No!" He exclaimed. "Don't leave!" He protested. "I have more questions to ask, the both of you!" He told Bryagh and Guy. "You see, you're the first beings in a while that I do not want to consume upon seeing you." He explained, he then looked at Guy, "And I'm pretty sure I could help you find those lost memories or amnesis or whatever!" 

"We hollows tend to live for a long time, if we're careful and I've been in this universe long enough to remember faces."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Ram​*
> 
> Loki was suprised to see one of these hybrids, but two! He had lucked out by finding the first one! Now two of these magnicifent creatures were in front of him... It was hard for the hollow to contain his joy, and not jump up and down the nicely lit streets of Tokyo, but he did. He couldn't look too excited in front of these strangers. For all he knew, they might take that as a sign of weakness and try to kill him. Loki's lips curled into a sinister smile, "It looks like this trip was worth the time..." He muttered. Loki was more interested in the white-haired gentleman, then the sharply dressed Bryagh, but he wanted answers, so he didn't turn away the... Chimera. However, he chuckled at his words, "Your city?" He asked, the Hollow then broke into laugh louder.
> 
> ...




"Amnesia? Perhaps that is the name for it. Perhaps it was new birth... The red land, have you seen it? Have you heard of it?" Guy looked the hollow over, he was unlike anything he'd seen before... Just what were these hollows... Ten years he can remember being awake, but this was the first time he had really seen a hollow and only the second time he'd been to the human world. Though, it was unknown to him, only the Chimera possessed the ability to travel to Terra Rouge... But would this hollow have heard of it? Could he have heard of it?

9th Division-

Akira had been out for a walk, he was bored being stuck up in his room for the day, but he was truly enjoying being able to wear normal clothes for the first time in a while. Being off duty he was able to get away with this... Akira made his was through the 9th division, going to the shops and buying some tea's and other ingredients. As he walked, he happened to pass by three shinigami... almost hoping they would ignore him... What if they didn't like him....?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 5, 2011)

Soul Society​

?Really? She seems to have been quite absorbed in it, most good PSP players get like that, at least I think anyways.? Daroga grinned once again, turning his attention back to Fumiko who had been in tears just a moment ago, those tears however had been replaced by what Daroga might call a blinding ray of happiness, if Daroga could have guessed any better he might have to say Fumiko fell in love with him as soon as she heard those words, which to be quite frank made Daroga find the whole situation rather amusing. Fumiko's hand touched his arm, and he could see the deep stare in her eyes, and Daroga had to his best to keep a slightly serious expression so that this didn't look like a complete joke in her eyes, however when he heard the Shinigami's words he cracked a slight grin.

?Alright, I'll take you to the _one.. true.. radio.? _Daroga almost had to laugh at his Lord of the Rings reference, he also happened to be quite familiar with human world books at well, but now was neither the time nor place to explain why this is the case, ?Follow me then, we shouldn't be too far from the 7th distrct.? Daroga took off at a rather fast pace, since he was sure that Fumiko wouldn't have any trouble keeping up with him, after all this was to get her precious PSP working again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Tokyo; in the Dead of the Night]*​
 ?Amnesia?? Bryagh scoffed as he pulled his hands from his pants pockets. Placing his hands on his tie his fingers danced up the silk up to the knot near the neck. With a tug and a bit of a pull he readjusted it before allowing his hands to fall back to his side.  ?As if it were that simple of an answer.? Bryagh adds as he turns his full attention to the Hollow that acted so arrogant before him.  ?And to you, my strange Hollow.? Bryagh says with a pause.  ?You claim this world is your hunting ground, yet Hollow are more scarce then Shinigami. Besides, there is more then simply consuming souls that ?gives? ownership.? He adds with a bite. Lifting himself back up to full height Bryagh snorted, this was far duller then he once thought. A clueless Terra Rougeian and an over confident Hollow. Turing on a heel he passed the Hollow up and walked a bit closer to his kinsman.  ?I do not know of out past, but there may be a man here in Japan that can help you more then I.? he says fumbling though his pockets. Pulling his wallet out he opens it.  

Past money and credit cards is a special card. One that only creatures of their, Spiritual, kind can see. Pulling it out Bryagh holds it toward Guy. The card in big red bold letters says Kento Shop Jr.  ?I?ve done business with this man in the past before, he seems to know more then he is letting on, maybe he can be of use to you.? Bryagh adds as the card gives off its own Reiatsu.  ?I?m sure you can find it with the Reitsu that the card is giving off.? Bryagh adds completely ignoring any and all the questions that the Hollow had preciously asked


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Ram​*
As Bryagh talked to his fellow Chimera, the hollow made a rather strange noise, "Ahem." He said, getting the attention of the two. "I find it very rude that you'd... simply ignore me like this. It's rather annoying." He said, a frown on his face. He looks at Bryagh and says, "Hmm~ How interesting it is to see that you... Chimera, are so arrogant yet both Shinigami and hollow have been around much longer." Now this was a complete guess on Loki's part. He had no idea on how ancient these creatures could be, but he guessed not much, since he had never heard anyone talk about hybrids between human and hollow. This was how Loki was able to make his accurate guess.

"As for you, Mister- I never did catch your name... If you're unable to find answers with whatever path this..." He muttered, his eyes going over to Bryagh once again, "Man is suggesting, then come to me." He said, now turning around, his back to the chimera. 

"You'll soon realize that no matter where you go, I'm always watching." The hollow said, casting a warning to the two chimera who now appeared to be discussing amongst themselves. What strange creatures they were. Loki slipped away to the shadows, but he wouldn't let an opportunity like this slip between his greedy little fingers. What the hollow said was true... he was always watching. 

He opened his mouth and spits out one of his raven minions. Even though the creature had just entered existence, it was already walking around as if it had been waiting to be created. Loki smiled and soon, another raven followed the first one. Now two three-eyed black messengers of death were in front of them. One for each of the Chimera. "I want you two to follow these chimera... It is imperative that you're not caught, so I'd wait for them to get moving before spying." He said, speaking softly to the ravens. They nodded simply and stayed within in the shadow, waiting for the moment in wihch they would lift their wings and follow after their targets.

"As for me, the night is still young."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tokyo; in the Dead of the Night]*​
> ?Amnesia?? Bryagh scoffed as he pulled his hands from his pants pockets. Placing his hands on his tie his fingers danced up the silk up to the knot near the neck. With a tug and a bit of a pull he readjusted it before allowing his hands to fall back to his side.  ?As if it were that simple of an answer.? Bryagh adds as he turns his full attention to the Hollow that acted so arrogant before him.  ?And to you, my strange Hollow.? Bryagh says with a pause.  ?You claim this world is your hunting ground, yet Hollow are more scarce then Shinigami. Besides, there is more then simply consuming souls that ?gives? ownership.? He adds with a bite. Lifting himself back up to full height Bryagh snorted, this was far duller then he once thought. A clueless Terra Rougeian and an over confident Hollow. Turing on a heel he passed the Hollow up and walked a bit closer to his kinsman.  ?I do not know of out past, but there may be a man here in Japan that can help you more then I.? he says fumbling though his pockets. Pulling his wallet out he opens it.
> 
> Past money and credit cards is a special card. One that only creatures of their, Spiritual, kind can see. Pulling it out Bryagh holds it toward Guy. The card in big red bold letters says Kento Shop Jr.  ?I?ve done business with this man in the past before, he seems to know more then he is letting on, maybe he can be of use to you.? Bryagh adds as the card gives off its own Reiatsu.  ?I?m sure you can find it with the Reitsu that the card is giving off.? Bryagh adds completely ignoring any and all the questions that the Hollow had preciously asked



Guy took the card and placed it in his jacket. "Very well." Guy watched the hollow leave after giving the Chimera a bit of his own mind. "It seems the humans world is far more interesting then i thought before. "Well then, if there is nothing else, i suppose i shall be leaving." Guy turned his back to the other Chimera and threw his hand out. A large red door appeared before him. "What is this world of red that lies between the lands of the dead..." Guy wondered aloud, heading into the door and vanishing into the nether.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"What're doing standing there Kioshi? We gotta go!" Fumiko practically  screamed at him as she snatched her younger companion up by the collar. Before the young man could protest he found himself dragged along with Fumiko as she sprinted behind behind Daroga. He was moving pretty fast, but she would keep up, he was her ticket to getting her PSP back online for finger numbing hours of gaming.

Suddenly though, she stopped completely in her tracks.

"Wait!" She yelled out to Daroga who turned back and looked with a quizzical stare. Kioshi managed to finally snatch away from her and began hacking as he he bent down to catch his breath. The girl was nearly choking the life out of him with his own collar. "W-what now?" He said through gasps as she tried to regain his composure. Fumiko stood and looked around her eyes trained on the surroundings like a hawk. A few seconds pasted by before she finally seen what she was looking for. 

She began waving her hand to a guy who wasn't to far away from them. Maybe she noticed him as she was catching up with Daroga? From the way she waved, she seemed to know him. "Who's that Fumiko? Another friend?" Kioshi asked as up pulled up beside the three of them.

"Akira! What're doing on this side of town by yourself!" She called out to the other division member. "Uh, Fumiko? We can't keep Daroga waiting. Have you forgotten he promised to help you with your PSP?" Kioshi said in a matter of fact voice. Fumiko turned around in with a confused look on her face as she rubbed her chin.

"What?" She said having completely forgotten what they were suppose to be doing. Kioshi gave a classic anime sweat drop as he dropped his head and sighed. "She has totally forgotten everything..."

"Anyway...Akira! Come over here!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi/Fumiko*
> 
> "What're doing standing there Kioshi? We gotta go!" Fumiko practically  screamed at him as she snatched her younger companion up by the collar. Before the young man could protest he found himself dragged along with Fumiko as she sprinted behind behind Daroga. He was moving pretty fast, but she would keep up, he was her ticket to getting her PSP back online for finger numbing hours of gaming.
> 
> ...



Akira had let out a sigh of relief when they didn't pay attention to him. He even began to walk back towards his home with a bit more pep in his step. He was somewhat sat, yet glad, he wouldn't have to risk embarrassment in front of his other division members. Though, that was until Fumiko turned around and a made a spectacle of herself... waving at Akira with wide arms and shouting his name... "I guess i have to go now..." He sighed, walking over towards the group of shinigami. 

"Hello Fumiko-san." Akira bowed to his fellow 9th division member.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Akira had let out a sigh of relief when they didn't pay attention to him. He even began to walk back towards his home with a bit more pep in his step. He was somewhat sat, yet glad, he wouldn't have to risk embarrassment in front of his other division members. Though, that was until Fumiko turned around and a made a spectacle of herself... waving at Akira with wide arms and shouting his name... "I guess i have to go now..." He sighed, walking over towards the group of shinigami.
> 
> "Hello Fumiko-san." Akira bowed to his fellow 9th division member.



?Hmm?? Daroga had turned around when he had been told to stop, slightly curious as to what made the girl change her mind, she certainly had a short attention span, as she suddenly began waving someone else down, and Daroga looked over to see who she was trying to flag over, Daroga couldn't tell from the distance, but based on the way the man suddenly stopped, he had to guess the man didn't want Fumiko to flag him down, the man decided to come over anyways, Fumiko had called him Akira, hadn't she?

?Akira? I could have sworn I've heard that name mentioned before.? Daroga scratched his head, ?Oh well, nice to meet you Akira, my name is Daroga, I am a 7th division member.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Hmm?? Daroga had turned around when he had been told to stop, slightly curious as to what made the girl change her mind, she certainly had a short attention span, as she suddenly began waving someone else down, and Daroga looked over to see who she was trying to flag over, Daroga couldn't tell from the distance, but based on the way the man suddenly stopped, he had to guess the man didn't want Fumiko to flag him down, the man decided to come over anyways, Fumiko had called him Akira, hadn't she?
> 
> ?Akira? I could have sworn I've heard that name mentioned before.? Daroga scratched his head, ?Oh well, nice to meet you Akira, my name is Daroga, I am a 7th division member.?



Sigh... It was as Akira feared, when he came over yet another person had shown up, what was with all these people wanting to talk to him today? It was easy enough to make one person like you, but when you had a group... you need to really watch your words. "H...hello Daroga-san... My name is Noboru Akira of the 9th division." He tried to be formal as possible, even giving a bow to the Shinigami before him.

11th division-

"Nnngh..." Akuma had managed to make it back to his house, collapsing onto his futton and letting out a sigh... His body was still bleeding... he'd barely avoided that last attack, maybe he should have jumped further forward than he had... course, had he not moved at all he would be minus half a body right now... "It'll stop bleeding..." Akuma thought to himself, his mind growing black and slipping into sleep..


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Sigh... It was as Akira feared, when he came over yet another person had shown up, what was with all these people wanting to talk to him today? It was easy enough to make one person like you, but when you had a group... you need to really watch your words. "H...hello Daroga-san... My name is Noboru Akira of the 9th division." He tried to be formal as possible, even giving a bow to the Shinigami before him.



Daroga returned the bow to the Shinigami, ?Nice to meet you as well, Akira-san.? Daroga could respect politeness and return it whenever he saw fit, you just had to earn that kind of respect in his eyes, and that's exactly what the Shinigami had done, and Daroga turned his attention to Fumiko, ?So you two are in the same division, eh?? Daroga shook his head, Fumiko had already forgotten about their original plan, and intended to strike up a conversation with Akira, completely ignoring everything else around her for the moment, ?_She must really like this guy._? Daroga thought to himself with a slight smirk, poor bastard having to put up with her all day must be really hard, Daroga was thankful he wouldn't have to get that treatment.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

12th division-

"The odd spiritual signature is back, this time it appears to be carrying something with it... another signature, though very faint!" "Eh? What kind of signature is it?" "Shinigami!" Many men in white coats gather around the screen, they can see a small blurp of shinigami spiritual energy with the odd energy. "Whose is it?" The man at the computer tilts his head and begins to type away until a small screen pops up with the words, Match Found flashing. "Eh? Eh!? Who is it!?" The men all goad the man to click on the link...

"It's... Kento..." 

Human World-

"AAAACHOOOO~" Kento rubs his nose after his powerful sneeze. "Ah, my ears have been burning for some time now~ I bet a beautiful woman is talking about me~" "In your dreams. Now let's hurry up and figure out what's going on here. According to your projections, the human world should have taken hundreds of years to get back to this level of spiritual power." 

"Indeed my young colleague, but it appears some outside force is acting upon our world." Kento rubbed the back of his head. "More so than that... I've picked up trace amounts of spiritual energies from a new being. No doubt it was made from that event ten years ago... Do you remember it?" Kento smirked. "No one could forget the Akusho event... I lost a lot of friends." The man sighed. "Indeed... You could always go back you know. To that place." 

"Sorry, But the way i am now, they wont accept me." The man responds. "Ah... Well then, Let's get back to work." Kento continues to type away on his computer...

12th division-

"Nagi! Sir! There is an important matter that requires your attention!" "Sigh~" Nagi put down his experiment and walked towards his door. "Do you understand the meaning of do not-" "The odd reiatsu we found earlier! There's another source of it in the human world! But the one from before, it's somehow traveling with energy from former captain Kento..." Nagi's eyes widened when he heard the news. "Kento.. That sly bastard, just what are you up to this time..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Tokyo]​*​
Bryagh shoves both his hands into his pockets as he watches Guy vanish into the portal he tore. Well, he was rather unsociable he thought as the rift slammed shut. A smile crept across is face as he turned back to where the Ram Hollow had ran off to. Something about that small creature was unsettling. The cloth of Bryagh’s pants rustled as he tapped his thigh. He wouldn’t trust that pile of spiritual refuse as far as he could throw him. But that was of little concern, he needed to get back to his home office, this needed to be investigated further as people from Terra Rouge rarely visited the land of the living and Bryagh didn’t like the possibility of it getting the Soul Society involved. With a bound Bryagh leaps into the air and scales a building, then using them as a giant hop scotch he makes his way back to his ‘mortal’ place of business. The Raven the ram spawned follows at a distance as not to be caught by the Chimera.

*[With Frenzy]​*​
Frenzy freezes as he hears a hallway door open. With a flick of his wrist he cuts the connection to the computer he is own and jump up to the ceiling. His small teeth seemingly rotates he watches a light in the hallway flip on. His small eyes follow the long shadow as it pauses in front of the door. Sweat starts to form as Frenzy fears it may be a Shinigami, but soon that fear subsides as the shadow turns and proceeds on its way. It was just a human, but with one in the building there is no way he could chance playing on the computer again. So as gingerly as possible he releases his grip on the ceiling and falls back to the ground. His teeth slowly begin to move again as he makes his way to the door, it had closed behind him and there was no window in the room so it was either go back to Hueco Mundo, a thought he shuddered, or carefully open the door and not alert whomever was there.

Its small hands wrap around the knob and softly turn. The door soon slowly creeps open; Looking out Frenzy sees that the cost is clear. With a small leap he is in the hallway and making his way back to the stairwell. But he freezes feeling a strong Reatsu enter the building. It was strange and comparatively strong .With a start Frenzy fires into the air and rips two portals open. A moment later he lands on the roof as Bryagh enters his main office. “Sir, we’ve had a breach of security.” Hanzo reports as he walks up to his boss whom had just slid his ring back on. 

On the roof Frenzy spies a weird looking raven looking over the edge, it smelled of Hollow and all the excitement had made Frenzy Hungry. With a leap he snatches the small feather creature and devours it in three bites. A happy sigh leaves the Hollow as it sits to contemplate its next move.

 “Interesting, I never knew that Hollow could do that.” Bryagh comments viewing the security tape of the breech in his room alone.  “I must find this creature, he can help me destroying my competition.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2011)

*Masashi, Kubo~ Soul Society​*
​
The eleventh division, home to men! Ironically, the captain of the division was one of the few serving female captains. Indeed, the current Kenpachi was a powerful and fierce one. No one underestimated her strength because of her gender, that was a bad idea itself. No, the men of the fighting division treated her like she was one of the guys and the feeling was mutual. Still, it was strange to see a woman, especially an unarmed one walking around the barracks of the eleventh division. A young girl, with bright red hair and rather noticeable chest, which bounced as she she walked was doing this. As she went past doors, the smell of perfume costed several men to open their doors and see who had just passed their corridors. Tongues hung from their mouths as they saw the young woman. Their eyes looked on her like she was a piece of meat. If there was one thing these men loved besides fighting and endless carnage, it was definetly women and food. They were almost one and the same to them. "Come here~!" One of them shouted, his heart sticking out of his chest comically and pupils becoming heart-shaped.

The young girl turned herself to see who had shouted at her and she screamed as a giant muscular man flew through the air, tongue hanging out of the side of his mouth comically as he squeezed his hands feverishly. The man slammed into her sending the young girl to the floor, "Eh!" She squeaked as she hit the floor. The man, now on top of her and grinning says, "Come on! I don't anything really... Just a kiss~" He pleaded, grabbing her head and pushing it closer to his. Meanwhile, the other men in the hall looked at it with interest, smiling. "Looks like the new guy doesn't know whose sister that he's.. assaulting is."

They all would love a chance to swing at the red-head, but the men of eleventh division steered clear of her. Not because she had a bad reputation, she was actually rather innocent. It was out of fear and respect for her older brother... So the Shinigami merely chuckled at this scene, "Think we should warn him?" One of the men asked. Another laughed at the idea, "No need to ruin some good old fashioned fun..." 

Indeed, the man who was assaulting the girl was a new member of the squad, so he didn't know who this girl's brother was or really give a shit. He hadn't see an actual girl quite in some time... or at least one that wasn't carrying a sword and trying to lob his head off while sparring. So he was going to take this opportunity. His tongue hung out of his mouth and he appeared to now be trying to lick the girl. Seeing this, one of the men put a hand on his sword and stepped forward, "I can't allow this." He stated simply, but the grinning shinigami from earlier put a hand up and looked back at him. "Just wait a minute... Besides, if you interfere I'll slice off your tongue and feed it to the dogs!" He said, casually and everyone knew that he really would do it if he felt like it. The shinigami sighed and took a step back. 

"Besides... I feel his spirtual pressure." He said on a serious note. 

One could hear heavy footsteps, the sound of wooden sandals running on a wooden floor. The men who were watching, turn around and their eyes widen, "He's here!~" A red-haired man, tall, standing at about 6'5 with green eyes burst on the scene. On his shoulder was a giant Zanpakuto, taller then his body, but with bandages wrapped around it to conceal the actual blade it seemed. He was like a bull on steriods as he leapt over the crowd and flies high above the man who had made the mistake of messing with his sister.

The man who was still trying to force himself on the younger girl, stops suddenly and twitches as he feels the ground beneath him darken. His body shakes and the girl crawls away from him. He then looked up to see a shinigami with a huge sword coming at him, "What... the Hell!" He shouted, but it was too late. The huge sword was slammed into the man's back and a few of the Shinigami winced for they could hear his spine snap. He hit the ground, still alive, but badly injured. The shinigami who had attacked looks down at the man, shadow covering his face but his green eyes shining brightly with fury. "Don't ever mess with my sister, punk!" He exclaimed.

The downed warrior continued to droll, for he was deep inh is dreams by now. "Oh yeah and by the way, newbie! My name is Masashi, Kubo, welcome to the division!" He roared. He then turned around and put his hands on his younger sister's shoulder. His face was less demonic as he looked at the girl, "Aika! Are you all right! I could've lost you!" He said, yelling emotionally and embracing the young girl. Tears poured from his face and the other Shinigami tilted their heads to the side in confusement. _It wasn't even a life-threatening situation..._

The girl sighed and patted Masashi on her back. "I'm all right, Masashi..." She said, speaking with a cheerful voice. "Thank you."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

Nadika - Terra Rogue/Human World

?What.... is this..?? Nadika looked at a small tear in the space that she had just managed to open up, for the longest time she had been in Terra Rogue, however she still had no memories of where she came from or how she ended up coming to be. Nadika blinked a couple of times as she looked at the tear, she remembered that unknown world she had gotten to once before, however she could never figure out how she got to that world, at least until now anyways, it would appear she had the ability to travel through dimensions without abandon, she just never learned how to control that ability until now, and as Nadika pushed into the tear, it almost seemed as if a white gate opened up.

?I sense it.. the feeling of that world..? Nadika allowed herself to go through the white gate, and she eventually ended up in the unknown world which she had found once before, unbeknownst to her she happened to land near Kento's shop, although Nadika remembered that she had to stay hidden, for a few select people could actually see her the last time, ?So that was how I did it..? Nadika looked around the world, it appeared to be far more different than the world of Terra Rogue, a lot more active and bustling, except she could sense very limited spiritual presence if any at all, although she was able to sense three rather strong presences, ?These powers.. what are they..??

Soon after she sensed the powers, one of the presences seemed to disappear into thin air, and Nadika made her way up one of the nearby buildings until she got to the top, so she could get a better view of the locations nearby, however she couldn't see what was creating the presences nearby, ?I can't see them from here..?? Nadika couldn't understand, were there other people like her in this world? So she wasn't the first person to have ever gotten here then, others must have come to the world before, ?What do they call this place..?? Nadika did not know the answer to this yet, and she wondered if perhaps someone would appear to give her that answer.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Human World-

Guy had managed to trace the spirit energy from the card to a place in the human world, Odd though, why did that Chimera carry this card? That would have to be a question for another day however. Guy made his was out of the precipice world and headed into the land of the living. It was a nice feeling, the feeling of traversing whenever and where ever you wanted. He was special, he hadn't seen any hollows capable of creating his red door, nor Chimera.. Nor Shinigami. No, the red Door was his and his alone, but why..? Would this Kento know? would we tell him?

Shaking the thoughts away, Guy finds himself standing in the air, feeling the card and looking for the source of it's energy. "Over there." With large leaps, Guy heads off towards Kento's shop... to speak with him and try and find out the truth.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

Human World










​
“This place is known as the Human World, or more specifically as Karakura Town.” A voice from behind Nadika caught her attention, and she turned to notice  standing behind her, easily able to look down at her in terms of height, and Nadika had to look just ever so slightly surprised at the form of the man, he was dressed in a black uniform, with a sword held at his side, and the reiatsu he gave off was incredible, she had never met with anyone this powerful before, “What manner of being are you?”

“I... do not know..” Nadika trailed off, she couldn't answer that question, for she herself did not have an answer to him, “I.. woke up one day.. and the landscape around me looked a brilliant red...” Nadika looked down at the roof of the building they were standing on, “I traveled through the world.. and found many others like myself... but none of them know what they are either.. I only have a name.. Nadika.. this is what I called myself.”

“Nadkia? I see, so that's you all know.” The man scratched his chin, he had never heard of a being quite like her, she looked to be something between a mix of a hollow and a human, perhaps with power similar to have of a Shinigami, although she did not appear to be a violent creature, one that was just curious about the world. The man sighed, he did not want to take her to Kento's place, because who knows what that man might actually do to her, but he needed to know exactly what she might be, and Kento was the only person in Karakura Town that could answer that, “Well, I can not gain your memories back for you, but if you follow me, perhaps we can discover what you are.”

“What I am..?” Nadika thought about the person's request, it's true that she did not even know what to call herself really, she had been looking down at the humans below, and she had discovered that she had a similar appearance to them, however her body had been covered in an incredible amount of bone, to describe it as best as she could, which may have made her a Hybrid of some sort, if Nadika could at least learn what she was, she might have some sort of solace in her existence, “I.. will follow you.”

The man took off across buildings, and Nadika took off after him, she surmised that he was holding back his speed so she could keep up with him, after all with the amount of power she felt from him, he should be able to easily out speed her without even trying, “Do you.. have a name..?” Nadika asked the man as they moved through the town, as he had called it, and the man chanced a glance back at her.

“I do have a name.” The man turned his gaze back in front of him, “My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, an ex-Shinigami that has recently returned to his duties as such.”

“Shinigami...?” Nadika had never heard the term before, “What are your duties.. and why did you return to them now..?”

“My previous duties disappeared a long time ago, when a terrible crisis befell this world.” Toshiro did not look back at Nadika, “A new pool of reiatsu has recently appeared though, which troubles me considering what Kento told me before I left, my personal duty now is to figure out why this is happening.” Toshiro stopped on the ground in front of what looked to be a small shop, and Nadika stopped beside him, “I will save the explanation about all of this for later, for now I would simply suggest waiting here until he invites us in, Kento is not a man who likes to be disturbed, even by people that he knows.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Human World
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kento and his assistants were busily typing away at their computers, when one of them perks up. "Kento." "I know. I sensed him a while ago." Kento slowly stood up and turned the monitor off. "I'll make myself scarce, it would be bad if they found out." "Indeed. You're sentence, how many more years was it?" "They didn't put a time line on it." The man responds, heading out of the room. "I suppose that kind of crime..." Kento shook his head. "I can't think of things like that now. Come along Hasenko-san~"

Luckily Kento had gifted his research assistant with his Zero suit, erasing his spiritual presence completely. had he not, the shinigami would swarm the area like flies. "Greetings Toshiro~ San~" A voice calls out to Toshiro, the shinigami expects Kento to exist the front door, however a fan quickly appears in front of the young chimera girls face. 

"What kind of treat have you brought to my door today~ Toshiro~San~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kento and his assistants were busily typing away at their computers, when one of them perks up. "Kento." "I know. I sensed him a while ago." Kento slowly stood up and turned the monitor off. "I'll make myself scarce, it would be bad if they found out." "Indeed. You're sentence, how many more years was it?" "They didn't put a time line on it." The man responds, heading out of the room. "I suppose that kind of crime..." Kento shook his head. "I can't think of things like that now. Come along Hasenko-san~"
> 
> Luckily Kento had gifted his research assistant with his Zero suit, erasing his spiritual presence completely. had he not, the shinigami would swarm the area like flies. "Greetings Toshiro~ San~" A voice calls out to Toshiro, the shinigami expects Kento to exist the front door, however a fan quickly appears in front of the young chimera girls face.
> 
> "What kind of treat have you brought to my door today~ Toshiro~San~"



Toshiro's eyes narrowed at the store, for just a moment he felt the flicker of a familiar presence, however it disappeared in an instant, but it felt like the presence of that man. It wouldn't be out of the question normally, however that man had been sentenced to destruction in Hueco Mundo for the audacious 'crime' he committed, although Toshiro decided not to ask Kento about it when he and Hasenko were the only one to appear at the door, if that man wanted him to know that he was at the shop, he would have already appeared at the instant Toshiro showed up, and Toshiro put on a more normal face, even though he knew Kento had already caught the look in his eyes. Nadika stared at the newcomer with a slight hint of interest, this man was unlike other humans, she could feel reiatsu from him.

“You haven't changed much in the past ten years, I'm thankful for that at least.” Toshiro turned to look back at the Chimera, “I actually wanted to ask you the same question, I've been gone for ten years so I don't know a whole lot about what happened, although if I'm to believe her story..” Toshiro turned his attention back to Kento, “A fourth world popped up as a result of what happened back then?”

“Fourth world..?” Nadika questioned the Shinigami, “There are... four worlds..?”

“I'll explain it to you in a basic sense, you have the world you come from, which I don't know the name of yet, and you have this world, which is the human world.” Toshiro paused to take a breath, “After that, you have the Shinigami world, which is the world I originally came from, and after that you have Hueco Mundo, the world of Hollows, which you haven't met one yet, and pray that hopefully you don't meet one of the more violent ones.”

This concept all seemed so new to Nadika, she had a million questions she wanted to ask the man, but she knew that now was neither the time nor place to ask him about those things until later, the point of this was to figure out exactly who or what she was, the short term details could be put on hold until then.

“Now then.. why don't we go inside.. and discuss this over a cup of tea?” Toshiro smiled warmly at Kento, even though he had matured and grown more powerful over the past ten years, he still had a huge respect for the man he met the first time he came to the human world.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Toshiro's eyes narrowed at the store, for just a moment he felt the flicker of a familiar reiatsu, however it disappeared in an instant, but it felt like the reiatsu of that man. It wouldn't be out of the question normally, however that man had been sentenced to destruction in Hueco Mundo for the audacious 'crime' he committed, although Toshiro decided not to ask Kento about it when he and Hasenko were the only one to appear at the door, if that man wanted him to know that he was at the shop, he would have already appeared at the instant Toshiro showed up, and Toshiro put on a more normal face, even though he knew Kento had already caught the look in his eyes. Nadika stared at the newcomer with a slight hint of interest, this man was unlike other humans, she could feel reiatsu from him.
> 
> ?You haven't changed much in the past ten years, I'm thankful for that at least.? Toshiro turned to look back at the Chimera, ?I actually wanted to ask you the same question, I've been gone for ten years so I don't know a whole lot about what happened, although if I'm to believe her story..? Toshiro turned his attention back to Kento, ?A fourth world popped up as a result of what happened back then??
> 
> ...



"A fourth world... Hmm..." Kento rubbed his chin. "Interesting, that might explain it..." He mumbled the words to himself and nodded. "Indeed Toshiro~san~" Kento closed his fan and stepped forward. "Let's go have a nice cup of tea~ Like old times." The group entered the Kento shop and Kento made sure to give a mat for everyone to sit on, pouring the tea into a cup that sat at each side of the small table. 

"Now then~ Let's get down to business!" Kento smiled and adjusted his hat. "Exactly what is it you wanted to know Toshiro-sann~ Lady-San~?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "A fourth world... Hmm..." Kento rubbed his chin. "Interesting, that might explain it..." He mumbled the words to himself and nodded. "Indeed Toshiro~san~" Kento closed his fan and stepped forward. "Let's go have a nice cup of tea~ Like old times." The group entered the Kento shop and Kento made sure to give a mat for everyone to sit on, pouring the tea into a cup that sat at each side of the small table.
> 
> "Now then~ Let's get down to business!" Kento smiled and adjusted his hat. "Exactly what is it you wanted to know Toshiro-sann~ Lady-San~?"



Nadika looked down at the mat, and noticed that both Kento and Toshiro had sat down on the mats, this must be a human custom, and Nadika sat down in a similar position as the other two, that is when Kento asked what exactly he could do for them, “Ah.. I...” Nadika trailed off for just a second, and then continued, “I have no memories.. of what happened before I woke up.. in that world.. I only remembered a name.. Nadika..” Nadika went on to explain the world as best as she could remember it, however she could only remember that the world looked red in color, and that the landscape of the world she had explored appeared to be very flat, with hardly any jagged surfaces to speak of.

“A fourth world, huh?” Toshiro sighed, “I didn't think something to that extent could happen, however more to the point of why I brought her here.” Toshiro smirked at Kento, “I know how you are, you haven't been sitting around twiddling your thumbs these past ten years.” Toshiro turned to Nadika for a moment, then back to Kento, “Since she has no memories of her past, and neither of us know exactly what she is, I'm figuring you're the only person I can turn to for help with that kind of information.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Nadika looked down at the mat, and noticed that both Kento and Toshiro had sat down on the mats, this must be a human custom, and Nadika sat down in a similar position as the other two, that is when Kento asked what exactly he could do for them, ?Ah.. I...? Nadika trailed off for just a second, and then continued, ?I have no memories.. of what happened before I woke up.. in that world.. I only remembered a name.. Nadika..? Nadika went on to explain the world as best as she could remember it, however she could only remember that the world looked red in color, and that the landscape of the world she had explored appeared to be very flat, with hardly any jagged surfaces to speak of.
> 
> ?A fourth world, huh?? Toshiro sighed, ?I didn't think something to that extent could happen, however more to the point of why I brought her here.? Toshiro smirked at Kento, ?I know how you are, you haven't been sitting around twiddling your thumbs these past ten years.? Toshiro turned to Nadika for a moment, then back to Kento, ?Since she has no memories of her past, and neither of us know exactly what she is, I'm figuring you're the only person I can turn to for help with that kind of information.?



Kento opened up his fan and placed it in front of his face. "While it's true, i haven't been sitting on my hands this entire time, The problem is the fourth world itself. I've been unable to locate it. There is something that is screwing up the sensors between the human and shinigami worlds, but i can't seem to find it." He let out a bit of a sigh and dropped the fan. "You see... I have some theories, but without a means of getting to the world, how am i supposed to study it thoroughly?" 

"I suppose, though, our new friend could answer some of those questions." Kento comments. "I'll try..." Nadika responds. "Ah~ Not you dear~" Kento smiles. "The one outside the door." "You discovered me?" A voice calls out from behind the group. "It wasn't hard, i've been tracking your signature."  "And i you." 

Guy entered the room and sat down with the others, following the custom he had seen them use. "Now, do you have any more information on this world and it's people... mr...?" "My name is Guy. Guy Guillaume." Kento nods. "And what exactly is your kind called Guy-san." "The man called me and my kind Chimera." Guy answered.

"Man?" Kento blinked. "The man who showed me the human world." Guy responds. "He gifted me with the door." Kento nodded. "I see... And do you know what the man looks like?" Guy simply shook his head. "He wore a shirt over his face." "You mean a mask?" "Ah... Mask? Yes..." Guy nodded. "Interesting... Did he say anything else? Show you anything else?" "He called the land.. Terra Rouge. The Red Land."

Kento nodded. "It seems we are making some leeway, the only problem now is, Can we enter Terra Rouge?" Guy shook his head. "The door allows only one." Kento sighed. "I see... That's a shame." Kento sat back and placed his hand on his chin. "Well... the only other thing i could do is run some tests on these Chimera, see what makes them up and from there, i suppose i might be able to draw where they came from."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kento opened up his fan and placed it in front of his face. "While it's true, i haven't been sitting on my hands this entire time, The problem is the fourth world itself. I've been unable to locate it. There is something that is screwing up the sensors between the human and shinigami worlds, but i can't seem to find it." He let out a bit of a sigh and dropped the fan. "You see... I have some theories, but without a means of getting to the world, how am i supposed to study it thoroughly?"
> 
> "I suppose, though, our new friend could answer some of those questions." Kento comments. "I'll try..." Nadika responds. "Ah~ Not you dear~" Kento smiles. "The one outside the door." "You discovered me?" A voice calls out from behind the group. "It wasn't hard, i've been tracking your signature."  "And i you."
> 
> ...



Nadika seemed startled by the entry of the new person, he looked human enough, however she could tell that this person was something more than human. In fact if she had to guess, his presence felt very similar to her own, however uniquely different in it's own way. She listened as the man said he talked to another person, and that man had called their kind Chimera. So they were known as Chimera? The man mentioned that the person he talked wore a shirt over his face, but it had been quickly corrected to be a mask, and that the man called the world they came from Terra Rogue. So now Nadika had learned both what she was, and the name of the place she had come from, at least progress had been made finally. Suddenly she felt Toshiro poking the bone at her body, and she blinked at the man.

?Hollow Bone..? Toshiro stated flatly.

?Pardon~~?? Kento asked the Shinigami.

?This substance surrounding her body is like that of a hollow's mask, hence I called it hollow bone.? Toshiro tilted his head, ?What if this new world has been formed by the agglutination of Human, Shinigami, and Hollow energies?? Toshiro hadn't been sitting around twiddling his thumbs over the past ten years either, he brushed up on his studies and increased his own level of intelligence, although he still felt it paled in comparison to Kento's level.

?Agglutination..?? Nadika asked, she had never heard such a big word before.

?It's a word that means clumping together.? Toshiro smiled at the Chimera, they might just yet be able to figure out something about her and the world she came from.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Nadika seemed startled by the entry of the new person, he looked human enough, however she could tell that this person was something more than human. In fact if she had to guess, his presence felt very similar to her own, however uniquely different in it's own way. She listened as the man said he talked to another person, and that man had called their kind Chimera. So they were known as Chimera? The man mentioned that the person he talked wore a shirt over his face, but it had been quickly corrected to be a mask, and that the man called the world they came from Terra Rogue. So now Nadika had learned both what she was, and the name of the place she had come from, at least progress had been made finally. Suddenly she felt Toshiro poking the bone at her body, and she blinked at the man.
> 
> ?Hollow Bone..? Toshiro stated flatly.
> 
> ...




"Hmm~ Akushou did manage to nearly merge the two worlds... perhaps this Terra Rouge is where the energies from the human world were sucked away too." Kento rubbed his chin. "But still it's too early to tell i think." Kento stood up and placed his hand on Nadika's shoulder. "I'll try to find out everything i can, I promise." With that, Kento headed towards the back room. "For now, please finish your tea and head home. When the time comes, I'll contact you." 

"How will you contact me if i will be in Terra Rouge?" Guy asks. "Hmm~ I'll see what i can do~" Kento smirks and closes the door behind him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Hmm~ Akushou did manage to nearly merge the two worlds... perhaps this Terra Rouge is where the energies from the human world were sucked away too." Kento rubbed his chin. "But still it's too early to tell i think." Kento stood up and placed his hand on Nadika's shoulder. "I'll try to find out everything i can, I promise." With that, Kento headed towards the back room. "For now, please finish your tea and head home. When the time comes, I'll contact you."
> 
> "How will you contact me if i will be in Terra Rouge?" Guy asks. "Hmm~ I'll see what i can do~" Kento smirks and closes the door behind him.



?No use in asking him about the pool of reiatsu that recently appeared.? Toshiro took a couple of drinks of his tea, ?If he knew the answer to that question, he would also know where the new world is located by now.? Toshiro went into thinking mode, so these guys were chimera, appeared to be a merger between Hollow, Shinigami, and Human, and the world they came from is called Terra Rogue. That bastard Akushou would be rolling in his grave if he knew what the hell his stunt had caused, except he didn't have a grave to begin with.

?So.. he will contact us..?? Nadika thought as she looked at Toshiro, truth be told she didn't want to leave this world, or more importantly she didn't want to leave the side of the one who held the possible key to figuring out the truth behind her existence.

?Kento's a great scientist, if anyone can find a way to contact you in a world he can't see, it's that man.? Toshiro smiled at Nadika, ?I'd love to have you stay here, but I don't think that would be very good for you.? Toshiro sighed, ?Shinigami would be coming to the world left and right looking for you if you stayed here, so you have to go back to that world.?

?Okay..? Nadika picked up the cup, and looked at it for a few seconds, then she took a sip of the drink that had been called tea, and decided that she liked it, so she started to drink the tea, within a couple of minutes both of them had finished their cup of tea, and Nadika fumbled around for a little bit, until she figured out how to open the white gate like thing again, she was slowly starting to get the hang of this trick, Nadika chanced a glance back at Toshiro who smiled at her, and at that she disappeared through the gate back to Terra Rogue.

?I should be going, I have things I need to tend to as well.? Toshiro turned to look at Guy, ?If I may ask you one thing, make sure she stays safe, I don't know what kind of world you live in, so I have no clue how dangerous it might be.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?No use in asking him about the pool of reiatsu that recently appeared.? Toshiro took a couple of drinks of his tea, ?If he knew the answer to that question, he would also know where the new world is located by now.? Toshiro went into thinking mode, so these guys were chimera, appeared to be a merger between Hollow, Shinigami, and Human, and the world they came from is called Terra Rogue. That bastard Akushou would be rolling in his grave if he knew what the hell his stunt had caused, except he didn't have a grave to begin with.
> 
> ?So.. he will contact us..?? Nadika thought as she looked at Toshiro, truth be told she didn't want to leave this world, or more importantly she didn't want to leave the side of the one who held the possible key to figuring out the truth behind her existence.
> 
> ...



"I'll try my best." Guy turned from Toshiro and held his hand out, the space before him bent open and revealed a red door. "I shall wait for the call." With that, guy stepped through the door and vanished into the world known as Dangai.

"Hoo~ Interesting." Kento thought to himself, peaking out from behind the door, he had been curious about that "Door" Guy had mentioned and seeing it for himself... it was very similar to the way shinigami traveled... "Yet, the other one traveled like a hollow... Very interesting." Kento disappeared once more, heading into the dark recesses of his shop.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

_Kioshi (POV)_

_"First Daroga and now another one. Pretty popular today it seems." I thought to myself."_

The shinigami before us, Akira, seemed like a pretty good guy from what I could tell. He seemed rather withdrawn though, maybe some what of a loner to me as he wasn't really interested in coming over to speak, but seemed happy none the less. Well if my deduction was right then I could understand this guy if only a little. Outside of Fumiko I kept to myself all the time only giving hi's and hello's to those who spoke to me since it's common courtesy to speak back. Other than that I never just put myself out there unless a conversation was initiated by someone else.

Though Fumiko seemed to know Akira pretty well. Considering she waved him down like a mad woman or she could have only had a brief meeting with him and him her friend. It was just one of the many quirks about her I didn't understand at all, she could be nice to anyone and haven't even known them a long time, would treat them as if she'd known them all their lives. Before long I found myself somewhat in my own little world as I thought about those things.

I wish I could be like that...deep down.

"Akira! Buddy boy what's brings you this way?!" Fumiko asked sweetly while pat-well more like beating the man on the shoulder. She had known Akira not to long, just long enough to know his name, that he was going to be in her division and that he was somewhat of a loner. Other than that she knew absolutely nothing about this guy, but nonetheless she would treat him as a dear friend she'd known since they were kids.

This was just how her personality was, that and being incredible floaty. In fact, in the back of her mind, she knew there was something they were suppose to be doing, but just couldn't remember it for the life of her. It was like her conscious was screaming for her to remember something important as if her life depended on it though all she could draw was a blank.

"Weren't we suppose to be doing something before I called Akira over?" She finally asked as she scratched her chin and looked up into the sky.

Totally clueless.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi/Fumiko*
> 
> _Kioshi (POV)_
> 
> ...



Akira rubbed the back of his head. "Ah... well, I was just passing through." The young shinigami let out a bit of a sigh when Fumiko asked what they were doing before hand. "I'm not entirely sure Fumiko-san." Akira bowed his head. "I'm sorry... But, I should be going back home... I left tea on the boil and i don't want to risk burning down my home." Akira waved them off, taking his bag of groceries with him as he did so...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Akira rubbed the back of his head. "Ah... well, I was just passing through." The young shinigami let out a bit of a sigh when Fumiko asked what they were doing before hand. "I'm not entirely sure Fumiko-san." Akira bowed his head. "I'm sorry... But, I should be going back home... I left tea on the boil and i don't want to risk burning down my home." Akira waved them off, taking his bag of groceries with him as he did so...



?I see, that's understandable then.? Daroga smiled at the now departing Shinigami, and gave him a small wave, somehow he couldn't help except feel that Akira was just pretty shy and didn't want to hang around for very long, not that Daroga could really blame the guy, he usually didn't hang around people this long either, he always ended up getting into some form of work, but his situation happened to be much different than that of Akira's, and Daroga turned his attention back to the two Shinigami he had been traveling with, ?Now then, I believe there was that PSP issue of yours, correct?? Daroga decided to get them back on track to what they were originally doing, lest the girl lose interest in it again because of another person showing up.

Terra Rogue​ 
The white tear like gate opened up into the red world, and out of the gate stepped Nadika as she returned home to Terra Rogue, the land where Chimera lived according to the information she had acquired so far. Supposedly she would be called forth by that Kento person, however she didn't know how he planned to do this in a world he couldn't see, but Toshiro had assured her that this would be the case, so she had no choice except to believe him. Nadika suddenly felt a power off in the distance ,and she recognized it as Guy, ?He returned.. quicker than I did.? Nadika blinked at her speech pattern, before she usually made long pauses while talking, now the pauses seemed to be getting shorter for some reason, had it been because she found someone to trust? Nadika didn't quite know the answer to that question, however she headed off in the direction of Guy, he had been the most recent of their kind she met after all, she might as well try to get to know him, maybe it would bring some memories of their past back for both of them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I see, that's understandable then.? Daroga smiled at the now departing Shinigami, and gave him a small wave, somehow he couldn't help except feel that Akira was just pretty shy and didn't want to hang around for very long, not that Daroga could really blame the guy, he usually didn't hang around people this long either, he always ended up getting into some form of work, but his situation happened to be much different than that of Akira's, and Daroga turned his attention back to the two Shinigami he had been traveling with, ?Now then, I believe there was that PSP issue of yours, correct?? Daroga decided to get them back on track to what they were originally doing, lest the girl lose interest in it again because of another person showing up.
> 
> Terra Rogue​
> The white tear like gate opened up into the red world, and out of the gate stepped Nadika as she returned home to Terra Rogue, the land where Chimera lived according to the information she had acquired so far. Supposedly she would be called forth by that Kento person, however she didn't know how he planned to do this in a world he couldn't see, but Toshiro had assured her that this would be the case, so she had no choice except to believe him. Nadika suddenly felt a power off in the distance ,and she recognized it as Guy, ?He returned.. quicker than I did.? Nadika blinked at her speech pattern, before she usually made long pauses while talking, now the pauses seemed to be getting shorter for some reason, had it been because she found someone to trust? Nadika didn't quite know the answer to that question, however she headed off in the direction of Guy, he had been the most recent of their kind she met after all, she might as well try to get to know him, maybe it would bring some memories of their past back for both of them.



Guy adjusted himself, watching the red door close behind him. He could remember the mask of the man well... Black, it matched the robes he had worn with him. How had that man known there was a door... How had he found it? Guy shook his head and continued to walk forward, it was odd though... Kento, he reminded Guy of the man from before... He seemed to know more than he would let on... Why was that? As guy walked, he could hear the voice of Nadika calling out to him, he would need to keep his promise now. He would need to protect the girl from harm. "Over here." Guy waved to the girl, making sure his presence was known to her.

Human World-

"Is he gone now? REALLY gone?" The man from before steps out to greet Kento. "Indeed, Toshiro san left. Though, i don't know why you didn't want to say hello." The man shook his head. "Like i said, I'm supposed to be dead Kento, i can't let a shinigami see me." Kento merely shrugged. "Well, are you ready then?" "For what?" "To go the precipice world. I've found a naturally occurring gate, even Soul Society can't block me from using that one." The man nodded. "After you Kento."

Soul Society- 

"The human world... Is regaining it's spiritual energies." Nagi stood before the captain commander, Shuyo leaned back in his chair and sighed. "I thought it was supposed to take thousands of years." "It was. But it's not. Ten years and the energy has already reached 30% of it's former level." "That is indeed far too-" "It's only started to increase since last month." Shuyo's eyes widened as Nagi stated the fact with no emotion or concern in his voice.. As if the entire thing was dis-interesting to him. 

"Then, what is doing it?" Nagi rubbed the back of his head, he finally felt a bit of emotion in this one. "I don't know. There has been an influx in new spirit energy types though, things that resemble... well, the spirit energy is close to that of an arrancars, yet the signal isn't hollow, shinigami or human." 

Shuyo sighed. "We should call a meeting, gather the captains and explain the situation." "I don't think that would be wise, let me continue my research for a few more days, if i can figure out what's going on, i might be able to stop it." Shuyo looked Nagi over and nodded. "You have one week, if you can't stop what's going on or find the cause. I will gather the captains and we will prepare."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

*Terra Rogue*
​
Nadika eventually got wind of the other Chimera's presence when he called her over to him, Guy is what he addressed himself as, so that's the only other name Nadika had to call him by. Nadika made her way over to the other Chimera, although she found it difficult to conjure up what words she wanted to say to the man, he had probably been just as she had at what just transpired, so they were living in a third world, and apparently it was still hidden to the people who had been searching for it. Nadika didn't know what to make of all these new details, however she knew she finally had one way to find the answers she needed, and this was good enough for her.

“Do you think.. they'll really be able to contact us?” Nadika asked Guy, still feeling sure about this whole thing.

*Soul Society*​ 
Daroga's eyes shot open wide as he notices an incredibly powerful reiatsu appear from out of nowhere, this reiatsu had to be at least on par with that of an extremely high ranked Vice Captain if not a low ranking Captain, although Daroga couldn't tell where the source of the power was coming from, until he looked behind himand noticed a Senkaimon opening up , that's when a man in Shinigami garbs stepped out from the Senkaimon, and it ended up closing behind him, who was this man exactly? His reiatsu would have been enough to alert every Captain, Vice Captain, and Seated Officer nearby to his existence.

“Who the hell is that?” Daroga muttered, eyes wide, and he had started to sweat, “He just waltzed right in here letting his reiatsu flow, didn't even try to hide it!”

“I haven't been home in so long.” Toshiro looked around Seireitei, it hadn't changed a whole lot since that incident with Akushou, “I wonder if anyone alive here even remembers me?”

“You there!” Toshiro hears a voice, and looks in front him to notice Daroga speaking to him, “W.. who are you?!” Daroga narrowed his eyes at the newcomer, he was obviously a Shinigami, but he hadn't heard about him before.

“I am a Shinigami who used to be a part of Soul Society once before.” Toshiro smiled at Daroga, “The sixth division to be exact, ex-sixth Division member Kuchiki Toshiro.” Toshiro looked over, and had nearly been floored by the next two Shinigami he saw, they looked exactly like Fumiko and Kioshi, right down to the very last detail, Kioshi even still looked like a girl as usual, “Fumiko.. Kioshi..?” Toshiro shook off the stupor that gave him, “No, this is just a coincidence, they happen to look alike is all.”

Toshiro and Daroga's attention were called to the fact that some very powerful reiatsu happened to be headed their way, “They're already on the move, Seireitei doesn't slack off as usual, I think I recognize a couple of the reiatsu headed in this direction as well.”

“_Who is this guy?_” Daroga thought to himself, “_Why does he seem so calm about this? He just waltzed in here with nigh Captain level strength, doesn't he know Seireitei will find him suspicious?!_”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Terra Rogue*
> ​
> Nadika eventually got wind of the other Chimera's presence when he called her over to him, Guy is what he addressed himself as, so that's the only other name Nadika had to call him by. Nadika made her way over to the other Chimera, although she found it difficult to conjure up what words she wanted to say to the man, he had probably been just as she had at what just transpired, so they were living in a third world, and apparently it was still hidden to the people who had been searching for it. Nadika didn't know what to make of all these new details, however she knew she finally had one way to find the answers she needed, and this was good enough for her.
> 
> ?Do you think.. they'll really be able to contact us?? Nadika asked Guy, still feeling sure about this whole thing.



"If he said he will contact us, then all we can do is believe the mans words." Guy nodded and decided to sit down on a nearby downed tree. The bright red tree looked alien to him now, after seeing the normal trees of earth. But, he still thought that Terra Rouge did resemble earth a great deal, besides the never ending sunlight he supposed.



> *Soul Society*​
> Daroga's eyes shot open wide as he notices an incredibly powerful reiatsu appear from out of nowhere, this reiatsu had to be at least on par with that of an extremely high ranked Vice Captain if not a low ranking Captain, although Daroga couldn't tell where the source of the power was coming from, until he looked behind himand noticed a Senkaimon opening up , that's when a man in Shinigami garbs stepped out from the Senkaimon, and it ended up closing behind him, who was this man exactly? His reiatsu would have been enough to alert every Captain, Vice Captain, and Seated Officer nearby to his existence.
> 
> ?Who the hell is that?? Daroga muttered, eyes wide, and he had started to sweat, ?He just waltzed right in here letting his reiatsu flow, didn't even try to hide it!?
> ...



"No one is coming Toshiro-san." A familiar voice calls from behind the shinigami's. "Though, i suppose that doesn't count me..." The man remarks. "Anyways, You were made the moment you entered the gate... It's a shame you've been AWOL for so long..." Toshiro turned behind him to see the former 3rd seat of his division, Fanshi Pantsuu. "They are running towards another goal, an emergency in the precipice world... But we have no control in the area they are going." 

Fanshi Pantsuu stood up and adjusted his monocle. "You see... Someone who was supposed to be dead, we've got just the slightest trace of energy from him. But, when you are dead, a slight spike in energy is all that matters, right?" Fanshi twirls his cane around before slamming the end of it into Toshiro's chest. "It seems you've gotten closer to my level Toshiro-san. But i've been training as well." Fanshi smiled. "It's good to see you again."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "No one is coming Toshiro-san." A familiar voice calls from behind the shinigami's. "Though, i suppose that doesn't count me..." The man remarks. "Anyways, You were made the moment you entered the gate... It's a shame you've been AWOL for so long..." Toshiro turned behind him to see the former 3rd seat of his division, Fanshi Pantsuu. "They are running towards another goal, an emergency in the precipice world... But we have no control in the area they are going."
> 
> Fanshi Pantsuu stood up and adjusted his monocle. "You see... Someone who was supposed to be dead, we've got just the slightest trace of energy from him. But, when you are dead, a slight spike in energy is all that matters, right?" Fanshi twirls his cane around before slamming the end of it into Toshiro's chest. "It seems you've gotten closer to my level Toshiro-san. But i've been training as well." Fanshi smiled. "It's good to see you again."



?I have an idea as to who you're talking about.? Toshiro didn't want to think it might be true, but just the way it felt back in the Human World, he couldn't ignore something like that any longer, ?I felt something similar while down in the Human World, on multiple occasions in fact, although I just brushed it off as being my own imagination.? Toshiro grinned at Pantsu, ?It's good to see you as well, I missed this place so I thought I'd pay it a visit, and I also have some information I'd like to pass along to the Captain Commander.?

?AWOL?? Daroga gaped at Toshiro, ?AWOL for how long exactly??

?Mm.. I guess about ten years.? Toshiro smirked at the flabbergasted Shinigami, ?Surprised I managed to get this strong??

?I heard Shinigami usually fell out of shape after being AWOL for so long..? Daroga muttered under his breath.

?When you're a guy like me, you find ways to increase your strength.? Toshiro smirked at Daroga, then turned his attention to Pantsu, ?I would prefer to deliver the message myself, but after hearing your message, the new Captain Commander must be pretty busy, so I guess I'll just have to "mail" the letter in, so to speak.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I have an idea as to who you're talking about.? Toshiro didn't want to think it might be true, but just the way it felt back in the Human World, he couldn't ignore something like that any longer, ?I felt something similar while down in the Human World, on multiple occasions in fact, although I just brushed it off as being my own imagination.? Toshiro grinned at Pantsu, ?It's good to see you as well, I missed this place so I thought I'd pay it a visit, and I also have some information I'd like to pass along to the Captain Commander.?
> 
> ?AWOL?? Daroga gaped at Toshiro, ?AWOL for how long exactly??
> 
> ...



"Hmm... You felt his presence in the human world... this is bad." Fanshi sighed. "I wish i could tell you more, but i can't." Fanshi walked over to Toshiro and gave him a quick hug, unlike Fanshi in every way. "We've lost too many people." Fanshi pulled away and looked down. "The former vice captain... Kuro shiro was too kind to die that way." Fanshi let out a sigh. "If you were to give me the letter, or perhaps if we could speak in private, i will transfer the information onto the commander."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Hmm... You felt his presence in the human world... this is bad." Fanshi sighed. "I wish i could tell you more, but i can't." Fanshi walked over to Toshiro and gave him a quick hug, unlike Fanshi in every way. "We've lost too many people." Fanshi pulled away and looked down. "The former vice captain... Kuro shiro was too kind to die that way." Fanshi let out a sigh. "If you were to give me the letter, or perhaps if we could speak in private, i will transfer the information onto the commander."



?I figured as much, a lot of things have happened in ten years.? Toshiro looked at Pantsu, he decided to ignore the unusual gesture from the man, ?I'll just hand you the letter.? Toshiro handed the letter over to Pantsu, ?Weird things are happening right now, the last thing I'd need on my conscience is someone overhearing our conversation.? Toshiro shook his head, ?I don't want a repeat of that spying incident from ten years ago.? Toshiro frowned at the man, ?I didn't really want to ask this question, but in all the chaos I wasn't sure.? Toshiro mustered up the courage to ask the question, ?Did Kihone die back there..??

Daroga didn't know what to think about all of this, apparently the man had a lot of history with Soul Society, however he decided to stand by idly and not interrupt the conversation, apparently they were exchanging information he wasn't meant to know, so he knew better than to try and pry into the situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I figured as much, a lot of things have happened in ten years.? Toshiro looked at Pantsu, he decided to ignore the unusual gesture from the man, ?I'll just hand you the letter.? Toshiro handed the letter over to Pantsu, ?Weird things are happening right now, the last thing I'd need on my conscience is someone overhearing our conversation.? Toshiro shook his head, ?I don't want a repeat of that spying incident from ten years ago.? Toshiro frowned at the man, ?I didn't really want to ask this question, but in all the chaos I wasn't sure.? Toshiro mustered up the courage to ask the question, ?Did Kihone die back there..??
> 
> Daroga didn't know what to think about all of this, apparently the man had a lot of history with Soul Society, however he decided to stand by idly and not interrupt the conversation, apparently they were exchanging information he wasn't meant to know, so he knew better than to try and pry into the situation.



"Thank you." Fanshi took the letter and hid it away quickly. Tucking it into his uniform, "As for Kihone, she made it. I don't know where she's been hiding for the past couple of years, suppose she's just been keeping busy to cope. Suppose we all have." Fanshi rubbed the back of his head. "Well then, your old house is still around and still under your name. Though, we have a new captain now. She shares your last name, perhaps you should go see her. Arisu Kuchiki."

Precipice world-

"Keep the cleaner at bay! We need to stay in here long as possible." Ninth division Captain Ichibu Gin ordered his men, throwing his arm out as multiple rods with talismans stab into the gooey purple ground. "HAI!" The ninth division members all stand before the rods, holding their hands out and chanting. "What exactly is that?" 7th division captain, Reikon Fumetsu stands before Ichibu, their armor showing off just how much taller they are. 

"It's a technique we perfected in order to stop the merger last time. Now we can stop the flow of the precipice world and the cleaner, enabling us to move more freely." Fumestu nodded. "That will come in handy indeed."

"When you are all done making out can we please find our target!?" Habikoru Tsuyoi, Captain of the thirteenth division sighs. "Let's move." Ichibu and Fumetsu take off running along with Tsu. They bring with them a large group of shinigami from their 3 divisions, all aiming for the same thing. The reiatsu of that man.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 17, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Thank you." Fanshi took the letter and hid it away quickly. Tucking it into his uniform, "As for Kihone, she made it. I don't know where she's been hiding for the past couple of years, suppose she's just been keeping busy to cope. Suppose we all have." Fanshi rubbed the back of his head. "Well then, your old house is still around and still under your name. Though, we have a new captain now. She shares your last name, perhaps you should go see her. Arisu Kuchiki."



?Oh, so not everyone I know ended up dead.? Toshiro sighed with relief, he had been expecting the answer to that question to be far more grim than Pantsu had given him, ?I may end up doing just that, she shares my last name, does she?? Toshiro pondered about the fact that she shared his last name, and he looked at the Shinigami whom had previously noticed him earlier, ?I apologize for being so sudden about all of that, I don't believe I have gotten your name yet though.?

?Ah, my name's Daroga.? Daroga shrugged his shoulders, ?I'm a new member of the 7th division, just joined recently.?

?A new 7th division member, eh?? Toshiro grinned at Daroga, ?You've got quite the important job then, make sure those 4th division members don't get too ruffled up!? Toshiro had memorized the basics of most of the divisions, and he could tell you just about everything involving the 6th division, well aside from the new Captain that is, he didn't know a whole about that person.

?Ah.. I haven't actually been sent on a mission with a 4th division member yet.? Daroga laughed, ?They've giving me odd jobs around the Seireitei right now.?

?I see, I can't blame them honestly, you look like you could use a little more practice before you can go out on a field mission.? Toshiro smirked, Daroga reminded him just a tiny bit of himself in his younger years, and he turned to look at the other two Shinigami, "I apologize for my sputtering earlier, you two look a lot like some friends I used to know while I was a Shinigami here." Toshiro waved the group off, "I'll catch up with you guys later, first I have someone I need to go meet."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Precipice World-

"This place is creepy." Kento and his partner make their way through the gooey purple world, holding devices resembling demon heads with screens in the back of the skulls. "And these things are worse. The hell are these!?" The man shouts. "Ah~ Those will tell us where the hole is." Kento smiles. "Hole? What hole?" "The whole to Terra Rouge." The man sighs, Kento was too damn cryptic sometimes... "A little fuckin disclosure, that's all i ask for." "I did disclose it." Kento remarks. "AFTER we entered the precipice world, we're just lucky the damn cleaner hasn't killed us."

7th/9th/13th captains-

"Any sign of the targets?" The three had split up, it was odd, the precipice world had widened in this area... was this how wide it is when the flow is stopped...? "No signs yet." Gin shouted. "Alright! Keep running! We'll find those bastards eventually!" Tsu smirks, she was looking forward to getting revenge on that damn bastard for what he'd done.

Kento and Friend-

"Eh? You hear something?" Kento's friend turns around to look behind them, though Kento shrugs. "Maybe you're just hearing things~ It wouldn't be a surprise with where you were~" "Urgh... Just shut up for a minute, I'm sure i heard something... What the hell was that?"

7th/9th/13th captains-

"I see two targets int he distance!" Fumetsu increases their speed, trying to get to the targets quickly as possible. "Fumetsu! Slow down! We need to be prepared! We can't just rush into this blindly!" Gin shunpo's forward, trying to catch up to the armored captain. "Damn it..." Tsu follows them, but Fumetsu keeps running. "You bastard! I've finally found you!"

Kento and Friend-

"Seriously, you didn't hear that!?" the man shouts. "Hmm~ Maybe it's the wind." "WHAT WIND!?" "Maybe it's a lost soul." "The cleaner would kill them wouldn't it?" Kento nodded and rubbed his chin. "Hmm... i wonder what it could have been...." The man sighed, rubbing his forehead. "Alright, you know what... Can we just find this door or whatever and get out of here-" "You bastard! I've finally found you!" "Ah... shit..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

Needless to say, just by the look on their faces, Fumiko and Kioshi were rather overwhelmed by all that had just transpired as a sudden powerful guest left their companion. Sixth Division Vice Captain Fanshi Pantsuu arrived just a bit after this mysterious man did. His name was Toshiro-wait?

"Toshiro/Toshiro?" Both muttered to themselves as they began to rack their brains. The name to them sounded _far_ to familiar and to make matters worse he even called them by their name. Though how was this possible? Both were positive her had never seen this man before a day in their long lives yet he seemed to know them and his name struck a chord in their minds. "Toshiro...Toshiro...Toshiro...eh, I got nothing in the First National Memory Bank of Kioshi." He said in defeat as he placed his arms behind his head. Just was really no point in him trying to remember and getting a massive headache.

Though Fumiko on the other hand was deep in thought about the whole thing. "How could he have been AWOL all this time and his face looked as if he knew us personally..." All that had just transpired was very interested to Fumiko and she couldn't help, but think about it. Kioshi was rather shock at her serious tone. He hardly ever seen her like this at all unless she was studying for something...which meant that she was serious about this.

"AH! I got it!" She spoke as if she had been hit with inspiration as she turned to Kioshi "Maybe that guy knows-" Before she could finish Kioshi had placed a hand over her mouth and walked by over toward Daroga. 

"So we were going to get a battery from your place right?" He spoke quickly trying to change the subject.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2011)

Kento-

"I hate you so much now." The man sighed, rubbed his eyes once more. "Ah? It's not my fault..." Kento blinked. "You were supposed to be dead." Fumetsu stepped forward. "Seinaru Akuma! How dare you tarnish this world with your presence." Akuma let out a sigh, His dark brown hair had grown longer in the ten years he'd been out, it was down to his back now, though he kept it tied with a ponytail. 

Akuma looked at them through the black and yellow right eye... He'd stolen this one from a Vasto Lorde he met a few years back. "Oh? This is interesting." Akuma smirked. "Look! Captains come out of the wood work when i'm with you!" Akuma smacks Kento upside the head. "Please~ Stop hitting me~" Kento drops to his knees. "He made me come here~" Kento cries out. 

"You... you bastard..." Kento looks up at Akuma and gives him a single smirk. "Shit." Akuma sighed. "Seinaru Akuma! Stay where you are!" The thirteenth and ninth division captains had finally caught up with Fumetsu. "Kento, you're safe now! You can back away!" Kento nodded. "T..thank you." The ex-shinigami quickly rushed over to the others and let out a sigh, he was glad they believed him. 

"Son of a bitch." Akuma growled. "Will you come with us peacefully?" Fumestsu raises their Zanpakto and points it at the shinigami. "Oh? Peacefully... Hmm let me think..." Akuma raises his hands up into the air. "I guess..." Gin and Tsu let out a sigh of relief, he'd given up after all... "NOT!" Akuma brings his hands down quickly, a mass of white forming over his face

His mask had changed over the years, his hollow side growing more powerful as he took in stronger eyes. His mask now bore three horns, each extending outward six inches before curving into the air six. The lines on the mask now went from his eyes, down the his skin itself, curving from the eyes, to his neck and down to his arms. 

"How far have you fallen Akuma!?" Fumetsu shouts. "Oh, You know. Pretty far, i was in Hueco Mundo, you know... If you get hungry... you can only eat one thing." Akuma smirked, though his mask hid it. "If you wanted to know, Hollow doesn't taste that good. I think it could use salt honestly." 

"YOU BASTARD!!!!!" Fumestu, Gin and Tsu all charged forward. "Bring it on." Akuma grabs his zanpakto and swings it once, a bright flash of light explodes outward his massive spiked club takes shape. "I've learned a few new tricks."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division Barracks*​

?Hmm hmm hmm.?  went through this routine at least once a month, up until now she never knew if he came back, but the residence continued to be in his name, so she kept it clean for him while in his absence. Kihone had gotten so into cleaning the house that she didn't even notice Toshiro's presence returning to Seireitei, ?Let's see, I still have a couple of more things to do, and then I'll be finished with the cleaning job.?

?So you have been keeping the place clean for me.? Kihone turned around to see Toshiro standing behind her, and her eyes nearly came out of their sockets, which caused Toshiro to start laughing, "I see.. you've cut.. your hair shorter too.." Toshiro gasped out in between laughs.

 ?Y.. you...? Kihone pointed at him, ?You're really standing here..? Or am I having that weird dream again..??

?Ahahahahaha!? Toshiro tried his best to get his laughter under control, ?You've been having weird dreams about me? It's nice to know I haven't been completely forgotten.?

?OhMyGodThisIsReal.? Kihone managed to get out in one breath, ?When did you get back?! And why didn't I notice that overwhelming reiatsu of yours until just now?!?

?You always did lose track of time once you let your mind get focused on your duty.? Toshiro grinned at the woman, ?I just got back a few minutes ago, though I'd drop by and say hi, maybe I'll stick around for a little while this time.? Toshiro smiled at Kihone, ?Thanks for keeping the place clean for me, you did a great job too it looks like.?

?I.. you.. standing here.. suddenly..? Kihone started to get dizzy, ?This is happening way too fast for me!?

?Oi, oi, calm down now.? Toshiro wrapped his arm around Kihone's shoulder, and helped her to rest on the stairs of his house, ?Just take a deep breath and take it easy, we've got some time to catch up on.?

*The Shinigami Trio*​ 
?Oh boy, this situation just got a whole lot more complicated.? Daroga watched as the two spoke in unison, he could tell by the looks on their faces that this person seemed far too familiar to them for their own good, ?It's not physically possible for them to be the same people though, I mean only ten years have past, if what I think is right, and his friends are dead like he seems to have suggested.? Daroga's eye twitched, ?How the hell could these two possibly have such a response  to his name??  

This didn't make any sense to Daroga, they had obviously heard the name Toshiro before, however they couldn't pin down where they heard it, but if they hadn't heard it, then they wouldn't have reacted like that. Kuchiki Toshiro is not a name that's commonly known throughout the history books, if that had been the case Daroga would have recognized the name in an instant, so obviously they've heard the name from somewhere else, so just what the hell is going on here? About that time, Fumiko went to ask him a question, most likely if he knew the answer to their predicament, however Kioshi stopped her in an instant, and asked him about the battery.

?Right, battery.? Daroga immediately jumped onto the diversion to switch the subject elsewhere, he didn't want his head to hurt anymore, ?Let's go obtain that, shall we?? Daroga took off toward his division barracks again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Soul Society-

"La~ Da~" A young shinigami from the fourth dutifully sweeps up the streets. Her long red hair hangs down past her shoulders, curling and spiraling on it's way down. She sings a little song, enjoying her time... It was a peaceful day, minus the few captains that had taken off so quickly. "I wonder~ What's goin on." She thought to herself, but she ignore the thought for now~ It was time to clean. 

The young girl began to dust off some of the outside windows when she noticed a crack. "Hmm? That's odd." She tapped the crack, but it began to spread down the wall. "Eh...~? Cracks don't do that..." She watched the crack extend past the wall into the air itself... No, the crack WAS in the air to begin with... "W...what?" 

The crack grew bigger and bigger until, crack! It breaks open, Tsu, being pushed back by Gin, being pushed by Fumest all fly out of the crack in the air, breaking through a few buildings before stopping. "Hmm... I punched them so hard i broke space. Awesome." Akuma stepped out of the hole next, his body clad in dark red armor, three sets of red spikes came off his forearms. Two more off his shoulders and back, his mask making up the helmet of the armor. 

"Damn it..." Fumest coughs, grabbing her stomach. "He... he attained bankai?" Gin nodded. "It seems so... But more than that, it seems his Bankai matches his shikai.. It just keeps increasing his power." And it was true, the young woman from before laid on the ground, unconscious from Akuma's presence. "Ah crap... the Zero suit's broken now." Akuma turned around, but the hole had already been repaired. 

"The precipice world is an interesting place." Akuma thought to himself.

Inside the precipice world-

"Hmm?" Kento looked around, the battle between four captain level opponents had taken it's toll, Akuma had gone a little wild, hitting most of the shinigami until they were no longer conscious. "I suppose i should..." Kento sighed, waving his cane and opening a glowing white door. "Back out you go!" 

4th division-

Shinigami begin to pour into the division, though most can't figure out where they are coming from, the captain merely sighs. "I knew this would be a bad idea..." 

Precipice world-

"Now then..." Kento takes up his reads and looks around once more. "Let's find that door to Terra Rouge..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

Thankfully Daroga got the hint and played the game. Fumiko was about to blurt out something that he'd rather was kept between them, Kioshi always considered it a secret, but Fumiko never did. Though to some the secret may not have even been much of a secret if one at all. Though here were just somethings that Kioshi would rather keep to himself and just outright forget. Sadly with the appearance of this shinigami...things from the past may be coming back toward the surface.

_"Maybe a good read will help me relax."_

"Man such a crazy day. An AWOL shinigami and my broken PSP. I don't knew which should hold my attention more." Fumiko said with a sigh. She took a glance over toward her partner who seemed to have reverted back into anti-social "mode" as she called it. He was silent and didn't speak a word, the young fair skin kid simply withdrew and stuck his noise in his book. Fumiko simply sighed as she kept walking leaving Kioshi to his own devices. He seemed rather troubled by the whole thing despite not really showing it.

"So you seem like a laid back guy Daroga." She spoke up as she walked behind him at a very steady pace, anxious for the time she could get her hands back on her PSP. "Some rouge coming back all of a sudden. I get the feeling shit is going to get real very soon. What say you?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division Barracks
*​
“That's pretty much been the whole story with me.” Kihone smiled at Toshiro, both of them having just finished explaining what the other person had been doing over the past ten years, Kihone had been sort of a busy little beaver, as humans liked to use as an expression, although she had to do so in order to keep her mind from being occupied by the thoughts that Toshiro might dead, although she had been assured that he left notice saying he was alive, he just needed some time to himself in order to cope with the whole ordeal.

“I'm glad you're alive, Kihone.” Toshiro frowned, “If you had been gone, I'm not sure what I would have done, I need someone around who will support me no matter what right now.”

“Eheheh.. why are you making it sound like you're a traitor?” Kihone smiled at Toshiro, “You just went AWOL for ten years Toshiro-kun, it's not as if you betrayed Soul Society or anything.” Kihone placed a hand on Toshiro's shoulders, “Sure a lot has changed, and there are many new faces you don't know, but you'll get used to that right in due time.”

“Perhaps I will get used to it.” Toshiro had to admit that feeling like he had betrayed Soul Society after ten years did seem a little stupid to him now, “I suppose time heals all wounds, doesn't-” Toshiro got cut off by the feel of an incredibly powerful reiatsu suddenly stepping into Soul Society, a reiatsu on the level of a Captain, but a reiatsu that he also knew well, “Akuma.. so he was alive.. just like I thought.”

“N.. no way..!!” Kihone's eyes were wide, “He's alive..?! He was banished to Hueco Mundo though!” Kihone looked at Toshiro, “W.. what are you going to do..?”

Toshiro narrowed his eyes, “Nothing at all, I don't gain any benefit from approaching him in this situation.” Toshiro sighed, shaking his head, “The 12th division has been keeping a close watch on everything, they already know he's here, many people from Soul Society will be mobilizing to go after him.” Toshiro smiled bitterly at Kihone, “He's a criminal now, Kihone, to get caught with him either means to act like I'm arresting him or be branded a traitor, I won't do anything unless he comes to me first.”

“_You never got over that incident, did you?_” Kihone thought as she saw the look on Toshiro's face, “_Still despite all of that you never lost yourself, even after ten years you still have such a big heart._” Kihone smiled at Toshiro, “_You've matured a lot though, the Toshiro-kun I remember would have charged off with reckless abandon._” Kihone placed a hand on Toshiro with a grin, “I'm proud of you, Toshiro-kun.” Kihone whispered to herself, he had finally grown from a boy into a man.
*
**The Shinigami Trio*

“_Both should hold your attention equally._” Daroga thought to himself as the group continued to walk, Daroga didn't know exactly what secret Kioshi kept, however he wasn't the type to pry into such situations, when peopled wanted to tell him things they would simply speak their mind to him, and in return he would show them respect and speak his mind to them. Daroga's attention had been called to Fumiko, who mentioned that he seemed like a laid back guy.

“The only thing I take seriously is my job.” Daroga grinned at Fumiko, “Everything else is like one big adventure to me.” Daroga listened as she spoke about the Shinigami who had come back, “I wouldn't call him a rogue, he didn't have the same feel as that, he obviously still has some sort of allegiance to Soul Society.” Daroga's face turned serious, “As for shit hitting the fan, I believe that has already happened.” Daroga commented as he got a whisk of the reiatsu from an incredibly powerful Shinigami who could easily give a Captain a run for their money.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Akuma-

"Ah It's been a while since i've seen this place." Akuma said aloud, looking around the fourth division barracks. "I wonder if she's still here..." He thought, looking at the division, but he couldn't sense her... that woman's presence was gone. "Died i guess." Akuma stretched as he got used to wearing his armor, it'd been a while since he put it on. "So, You guys gonna come at me?" Akuma smirked. 

"Fumestu! STOP!" Gin grabbed Fumestu as they tried to run off towards Akuma. "Then i'll just-" Fumestu reached for their blade, but Tsu grabbed their arm. "The commander made a rule, under no circumstances are we to release our blades." Fumestu formed fists tight enough to crack their armor. "SO WE LET HIM GO!?" 

Akuma just smirked. "Oh? Listening to the commander? Now why would he make such a stupid rule like that?" Gin just looked at Akuma, disgusted with what he was now. "Because... He doesn't want another Akushou incident." Akuma nodded. "Yeah, yeah... That evil guy, killed everyone you loved. Hey! Least i was stuck in Hueco mundo, you know... NOT killing thousands of people." Akuma laughed. 

"What you did was worse... You let him out." Akuma shrugged. "Tomato, Tomahto, whatever you wanna believe." Fumestu tried to step forward once more, but Gin stopped him. "What do you mean?" Gin asks. "Eh? About believing what you want? Nothing, nothing." He waved it off. "You can think me evil if you want, But hey! No big deal to me." Akuma raised up his hand and gave the captains a wave. "It's been nice talking to you though," 

"What are you-" "CERO!" A bright white blast exits from Akuma's palm, burning it's way through the fourth division as it sends the captains flying backward.  When they emerge form the blast, they are mostly unharmed, a few minor scuffs but nothing too bad. "Bastard." Fumetsu growls. 

"Hmm. I could probably kill Kenpachi now." Akuma rubs the chin of his mask but shakes his head. "Nah, too easy." He steps away and vanishes in a flash step, though the sound he makes resembles an arrancar more than a shinigami. 

Soon he arrived in the sixth division, he could sense more captains headed towards him, he would need to make this quick. BLAM!!!! The door to Toshiro's home was burst open. "Hello, My names satan!" Akuma stepped in and grabbed Toshiro by the collar. "How are you!?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Soon he arrived in the sixth division, he could sense more captains headed towards him, he would need to make this quick. BLAM!!!! The door to Toshiro's home was burst open. "Hello, My names satan!" Akuma stepped in and grabbed Toshiro by the collar. "How are you!?"



“Oh? I wasn't expecting Satan to drop by my door step.” Toshiro grinned at the man, “Who me? I'm fine as a peach! By the way, name's Gabriel, we've met before, haven't we? That whole I banished you from heaven spiel or whatever?” Toshiro grinned, “Oh silly me, I'm thinking of the wrong story, that's Michael and Lucifer, isn't it?”

“Ah.. ahh..” Kihone looked at the Mask that Akuma had over his face, “H-Hollow Mask..?!” Kihone looked completely flabbergasted at the mask.

“So this is the legendary Hollowification I've heard so much about.” Toshiro studied the mask, if he didn't know the man well enough he'd have assumed he was a Hollow dawning a Shinigami's body, “I must say that despite the fact that you've met my expectations of your growth rate after ten years, I'm still wholly and completely impressed, you've even managed to obtain Bankai as well it seems.”

“As well? You know Bankai?!” Kihone nearly screeched at Toshiro, “You guys have all gone and left me behind in the power department.”

“Well you know, I'm technically not allied with Soul Society yet.” Toshiro grinned at Kihone, “So I still retain the choice to show you my Bankai if you want, even though technically we're not suppose to release it here.”

“At least one part of you hasn't changed..” Kihone sighed exasperatedly, “You're still a showoff like always.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Oh? I wasn't expecting Satan to drop by my door step.? Toshiro grinned at the man, ?Who me? I'm fine as a peach! By the way, name's Gabriel, we've met before, haven't we? That whole I banished you from heaven spiel or whatever?? Toshiro grinned, ?Oh silly me, I'm thinking of the wrong story, that's Michael and Lucifer, isn't it??
> 
> ?Ah.. ahh..? Kihone looked at the Mask that Akuma had over his face, ?H-Hollow Mask..?!? Kihone looked completely flabbergasted at the mask.
> 
> ...



"Yeah yeah, skip the playing nice crap." Akuma grumbled and moved his mask upward towards the top of his head to reveal his face. "I don't have much time and i come with bad news and more bad news. The bad news is i'm going to have to punch you both in the face. The more bad news, is that Kento and I have discovered a few anomalies in the world of the living." Akuma then put the mask back down as he felt the presence of captains coming for him.

"I've got a drop off location in the human world. It's four miles outside Karakura town at an old shrine to Fujin and raijin. I'll leave some information for you there." After that, Akuma slammed his fist into Toshiro's gut, hard enough to knock him out along with Kihone, though he was a bit more gentle with the girl. 

"THERE HE IS!" Four captains burst into the doorway before a yellow light engulfed Akuma. "Looks like my rides here boys." He smirked. "Negation!?" the captains growled. "Toshiro, I thought i killed you ten years ago." He looked down at Toshiro before his mask broke away into tiny fragments. "And these bastards got here in time to save you today... Next time, you wont have that kind of luck." With that, Akuma flew into the sky, vanishing into a gargantia...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division *

"Eins, Zwei, Drei-HA! Eins, Zwei, Drei-HA! Eins, Zwei, Drei-HA!" 

A very think foreign accent that belonging to one of German descent, Sixth Division Captain: Arisu Kuchiki. The captain was of a tall stature for a woman standing well over six feet. She wore the standard captain uniform except for one key difference, it didn't have a back only the sleeves down. Her division's logo appeared on the sides down at the bottom. She also wore the trade mark white scarf made by the master weaver, Tsujishirō Kuroemon made from the silver-white, windflower light silk around her neck. The intricate white headpieces called kenseikan, one on top of her head and another on the right side.

Her right hand bore a finger less white glove that matched the scheme of her captains jacket.

At the moment in time, her squad was going through their basic training regime of one-thousand swords slashes. A very taxing and tiring training, but the squad did it without complaining. Arisu wanted a squad who's zanjutsu skiils was on par or greater than that of the eleventh division. As a knight she would not accepted sloppy swordsmanship.

Right as she was about the yell out the rest of her numbers, a very powerful spiritual pressure made it's presence known. That spiritual pressure was then accompanied by another, both powerful enough to rival that of a captain and in her division. The squad members began to to whisper among themselves with surprise and some with worry until Arisu put her hand up to demand silence.

"Continue!" Was all she said as she began to walk off toward the source. These spiritual pressure's were unfamiliar to her and why were they in her division? 

_"Vat is going on?"_ Her question was soon answered. A giant beam of golden light descended down onto one of her divisions quarters. Soon she had appeared on the scene and was met with the sight of four other captains.

"Vat ist the meaning of zis? A Negation!"

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"Your right and believe it's gotten even worse..." Another sudden spike this one different than the one belonging to Toshiro. It felt more raw and unrefined, but nonetheless was powerful and vast. Just what was happening in Soul Society all of a sudden? It felt as if the sudden peace of a few hours ago was being thrown into disorder and chaos. Still despite all this there was only one thing Fumiko knew for sure deep down.

Her PSP needed a new battery and nothing was going to stop her.

"Another spike it seems huh?" Kioshi finally spoke up from the back. The second spike was enough to make him stop reading his book. People all around where whispering and it even seemed that some division members were on the move suddenly. Though what exactly was happening for this sudden surge of movement? The answer became clear as a smoke cloud hung over in the distance.

It was visible the dark cloud towering over all as it seeped into the sky. "First he shows up, then we get another spike in energy while shinigami begin moving all over the place. All of this can't be a coincidence." Kioshi spoke aloud. Though if this were a true attack...why wasn't an alert given? As it stands nobody is allowed to release their swords unless the order is given.

So...what's going on?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division Quarters*​
?Gnngh..? Toshiro's eyes fluttered open not too long after Akuma had disappeared, he turned his attention to Kihone, who was still out cold from Akuma's attack, although he had obviously held back on both of them, ?That was quite the impressive exit he had there.? Toshiro sat up slowly, he could tell that many of the Captains had arrived on the scene, although they all seemed to be infuriated that Akuma had managed to escape their grasp, Toshiro hopped up onto his feet with barely any visible damage, surprising all the Captains at the place, ?Oi Kihone, you can wake up now.? Toshiro shook the girl, and her eyes fluttered open slowly.

?Ahh, he's already gone?? Kihone frowned, ?Here I was hoping we could have captured him too.? Kihone feigned anger at being knocked out so easily, in truth she had already heard the entire story from Toshiro, soon enough both of them noticed the sixth division Captain heading towards their direction.

?So that's the new sixth division Captain?? Toshiro raised an eyebrow at the Captain, ?I must say she's quite the looker.?

?She's also old enough to be your grandma.? Kihone smirked at Toshiro, who went visibly blue at that statement, ?Ahaha, that will teach you to make such a perverse statement next time.?

Toshiro watched as the Sixth Division Captain approached, ?I suppose you'll be wanting an explanation for why such a powerful person is in your division quarters, won't you?? Toshiro really didn't have a whole lot of time for this, he needed to get to that dropoff point Akuma had mentioned to him.

*The Shinigami Trio*​ 
?Ooh! That's insane!? Daroga commented, he had start walking slower as they got closer to the sixth division quarters, where the reiatsu had suddenly popped in, ?I can't even get close to that level of reiatsu, I've never felt anything like it before, such a huge killing intent.? Daroga narrowed his eyes at the location which the reiatsu had appeared, if it had been on the outer edges of the quarters he'd have to stop walking for sure, ?Who the hell is over there generating all that anyways?? Daroga's question had been filled with another question as soon as he asked, the huge reiatsu suddenly disappeared into thin air.

?I really want to go over there and see what's going on.? Daroga sweat dropped at the look Fumiko gave him, ?I suppose that will have to wait though, battery comes first.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

6th division Barracks-

"More than that, Toshiro." Fumetsu stated. "We will want a detailed explanation as to why Seinaru Akuma chose to track you down here." Fumetsu was still mad about being knocked around so easily... Damn that commander for making that rule. "Fumetsu, you heard Akuma. He was done with us and wanted to finish the job he started ten years ago." Gin sighed. "That bastard... Only a one track mind. But what worries me was the Negation... only a hollow can preform that..." 

Hueco Mundo-

"Nnngh... I hate doing that." Akuma cracked his neck and reverted back to his normal form soon as he arrived. "Hooga-Chakka~" A group of large headed hollows begin to dance around Akuma when he arrives back at Hueco mundo, though they are all quickly knocked to the ground. "OI! It's been ten years and i keep telling you to cut it out!" Akuma growled. "Gah, they never change." He shakes his head. 

"Welcome back." A young blue haired woman arrives at Akuma's side, handing him a silver glass filled with a red liquid. "Thank you Arasa." Akuma took the glass and walked forward, in the years he'd spend in hueco mundo, he'd found out how to build his own version of Las Noches. Though his was much smaller in comparison, it was still large enough to house a few of his followers. 

"I'm glad you are unharmed." The blue haired Arasa pushed her rather full chest out to Akuma, though the shinigami ignored her and chose instead to sit in a throne made of skulls. "Well, I'm glad im back too. Let's see those bastards chase me here!" He laughed. "Did you find out anything from Kento-san?" Arasa asks. "Nothing yet, he's going to continue to look for the source of the new energy." 

Akuma looked down at his uniform and shook his head. "But i've totaled my Zero Suit... Gonna need a more powerful one." Arasa nodded. "Shall i have the doctor work on it?" Akuma rubbed his chin. "Hmm... I thought he was busy?" "Not anymore." Arasa smiled. "Excellent."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division*

"Was zum Teufel denkst du?" Arisu said in anger as she slipped into her native tongue. The words translated to "Vat zee hell do you zink?" She spoke out as her anger subsided just a bit. He was a complete stranger in her barracks and when she arrives to check, she finds disorder and a Negation coming through her roof. Something like that was grounds for imprisonment in her mind.

Though this kid's spiritual pressure did seem familiar to her.

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"Damn straight!" She said as she gave him the "look". It was nagging at the back of her short attention span having mind to investigate what had happend, who wouldn't want to? Though her PSP was of far more importance and the moment and she had been denied the right to play her PSP long enough. There would be no more interruptions unless a captain or the commander himself came and stopped them.

The black haired girl simply pointed her finger the other way like a mother sending her child to his/her room. They were going to ninth division, going to get the battery and she was going to get back to her gaming. "Yo Kioshi, let's go!" She yelled snatching him up by he's sleeve. He had been previously standing in awe at the light that had appeared in the sixth division barracks. He had only ever read about it in books and the picture matched what he saw.

A hollow had entered Soul Society.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> 6th division Barracks-
> 
> "More than that, Toshiro." Fumetsu stated. "We will want a detailed  explanation as to why Seinaru Akuma chose to track you down here."  Fumetsu was still mad about being knocked around so easily... Damn that  commander for making that rule. "Fumetsu, you heard Akuma. He was done  with us and wanted to finish the job he started ten years ago." Gin  sighed. "That bastard... Only a one track mind. But what worries me was  the Negation... only a hollow can preform that..."





cjones8612 said:


> *Sixth Division*
> 
> "Was zum Teufel denkst du?" Arisu said in anger as she slipped into her native tongue. The words translated to "Vat zee hell do you zink?" She spoke out as her anger subsided just a bit. He was a complete stranger in her barracks and when she arrives to check, she finds disorder and a Negation coming through her roof. Something like that was grounds for imprisonment in her mind.
> 
> Though this kid's spiritual pressure did seem familiar to her.



“Akuma likely befriended a group of hollow while in Hueco Mundo.” Toshiro flatlined, granting him a weird look from Fumetsu, “Would you kindly like to explain me any other reason for how he could have survived that place? It's also the only way he could've escaped using Negacion.” Toshiro sighed, “That bastard sure hasn't changed in the past ten years I've seen him, personality wise anyways.” Toshiro lied through his teeth while speaking this, Akuma had changed a great deal in his own way as well, however he still kept that same love for fighting he always had, “I'm going to assume you found him with Kento, and I'm also going to assume he forced Kento into entering the precipice world with him, am I correct?”

Toshiro had all the answers he needed simply by the looks he received from the Captains, “So my hunch was correct after all, that bastard used Kento for his own purposes.” Toshiro narrowed his eyes, “I'll just to hunt that man down and kill him myself.”

“How exactly are you going to do that?” Kihone asked Toshiro, “He escaped into Hueco Mundo, he's not going to come back here looking for you, he won't be able to get close enough to take you out.”

“That's true as long as I'm here.” Toshiro smirked at the girl, “If I travel back to the Human World though, I have little doubt that Akuma would come search for me there.” Toshiro turned his attention to the sixth division Captain, “I apologize for the trouble I have caused, Kuchiki-taichou, you see my name is Kuchiki Toshiro, I was a member of the Sixth Division during the events with Akushou, I took a 'leave of absence' for ten years so to speak.” Toshiro smiled at the woman, “An 'old friend' came to greet me today, with the thought of finishing me off since he failed to do so ten years ago, I'm sure you know about Seinaru Akuma's transgressions from back then.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Precipice world-

"Hmmm...?" Kento looked down at his meter, it was spiking like crazy on this single portion of wall. "This must be where he entered." Kento placed his hand on the wall and closed his eyes, his hand slowly began to glow with a brilliant blue light. Slowly, the light engulfed a small section of the wall, creating a glowing blue rectangle, soon it grew till it was the size of a door. "Seems to be working." Kento pushed on the glowing blue rectangle until... CRACK!

Terra Rouge-

A small portion of the air began to crack, growing steadily until finally giving out and shattering. Kento stepped fourth out of the shattered space and looked around, Know he should be able to devise a means of entering and exiting this place... Yes. Kento walks away from the crack, yet it doesn't mend like the one in Soul Society. No... Time in Terra Rouge flows differently.

Soul Society-

"W...what the hell was that?" Akira stood in the middle of the road, his eyes widened... Such a powerful presence had shown itself... How, how could that... how could such a thing like that exist!? "What the hell was that smiling face...?" Akira looked up at the sky where the yellow light had once been. "That evil smiling face..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sixth Division*

Kuchiki Toshiro, the name hit Arisu as she finally found to answer to why the kid's spiritual pressure felt so familiar to her. He was that kid that was adopted long after see had taken over. Surprisingly she had forgotten him or rather, she was to busy to even pay attention to him.

"Yes, I remember to vell." The incident with Akuma was common knowledge among the captains. So the kid had come all the way back here just to hunt the boy before her down? "So you are ze boy zat Kihone has kept zis place in order for? I welcome you back to ze sixth division, but it's rude for one to arrive and zen attempt to leave unannounced." She scolded before turning her attention to the other captains.

"You were pursuing Akuma. Vat vould be the plan now? Reporting to the commander no?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Sixth Division*
> 
> Kuchiki Toshiro, the name hit Arisu as she finally found to answer to why the kid's spiritual pressure felt so familiar to her. He was that kid that was adopted long after see had taken over. Surprisingly she had forgotten him or rather, she was to busy to even pay attention to him.
> 
> ...



"We should report this soon as possible." Gin rubbed the back of his head... Man, this week was just getting more interesting by the day. "Well then hurry up." Tsu headed out the door, followed by Fumetsu. "So little patience..." Gin shook his head. "Come on then, you too Toshiro." Gin waved for the two other shinigami to follow him... Damn this day....

12th division-

"Sir... There's.... You need to see this!" Another shinigami had walked in on Nagi while he was working, this was beginning to happen far to frequently for his taste. "What's your name?" Nagi asks. "Huh? Sir there's no time-" "Name." The man gulped, Nagi's eyes had reflected his intentions far to clearly for the mans taste. "I'm... Akametsu sure..." Nagi nodded. "Aka-san." 

Nagi headed over to the man and placed his hand on his shoulder. "Why don't we have a talk for just a minute." "Y...yes sir..." 

A moment later- "GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!"

"Much better." Nagi stepped out of his office and towards a group of researches. "What's the problem." "Sir... It's... this." They point to a screen showing the human world and soul society... But there was something wrong, a small dot that began to grow larger. "W...what is that?" Nagi asks. "It's... a new world sir, the energy it's flowing out, our sensors are finally able to pick it up..." 

Nagi nodded. "This is troubling...."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "We should report this soon as possible." Gin rubbed the back of his head... Man, this week was just getting more interesting by the day. "Well then hurry up." Tsu headed out the door, followed by Fumetsu. "So little patience..." Gin shook his head. "Come on then, you too Toshiro." Gin waved for the two other shinigami to follow him... Damn this day....



?_Well today has been just a dandy day._? Kihone thought to herself with slight bitterness, just when she thought she'd have a day off from her usual job to enjoy some free time, she ends up needing to go speak with the Captain Commander because Akuma suddenly decided he wanted to reappear out of nowhere.

?Never thought I'd be meeting the new gramps so soon.? Toshiro smirked to himself, he had always annoyed some of the other Shinigami by calling the Captain Commander gramps, although he always addressed him as his full alias while around him, just out of common courtesy and respect, ?You know this situation kind of makes mailing my letter in pointless.?

?Mailing your letter in?? Kihone raised an eyebrow at Toshiro, ?What letter are you referring to??

?I discovered something interesting while in the Human World.? Toshiro smiled Kihone as they followed the Captains, ?The letter contains just about all the information I have right now, including one of my own theories as to what happened.?

?So you're still helping out Soul Society?? Kihone raised an eyebrow, ?I thought you would have ended up siding with Kento.?

?You can just say I'm sort of a pack rat doing his own thing right now.? Toshiro smiled at the girl's worried look, ?Don't worry, I'm not involved in anything shady like that.? 

*Seventh Division Quarters*​ 
?Annnnnd. Here. We. Are.? Daroga spoke with a grin on his face, they had finally arrived at the 7th division quarters after going through a whole bunch of interesting shit to get there, ?The key to the Kingdom is at our finger tips.? Daroga waltzed through the division quarters slowly, he could still hear whispers of the event that had just recently occurred, ?Man these guys will talk about pretty much anything that happens nowadays, although I suppose it's been a while since we've had any excitement around here.? Daroga stopped at the door step to his quarters, ?Bingo, my home, please try not to destroy it, as I don't have the ability to pay for a new one.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2011)

Terra Rouge-

There are many kinds of Chimera, really they are just like the humans they once were... the hollows they once were, even the shinigami. Each of them a unique mix of the three energies, sometimes a little more of one side makes it in... But they are all basically humans. Some are kind and gentle, not wanting to hurt a soul... Some are cold and calculating, wishing only to find out what this existence is, who created them, why they are here. Yet there are some, just like there are some humans, who wish for nothing more than blood. They want to watch it pour into the streets; they want to drink up the anguish that comes from it. 

  They want to watch the world run red and dance in pure bliss. When these kinds of people obtain the powers the chimeras have, you get a breed unable to function even in a hollows world. A breed willing to lash out at anything and everything?  Chimera are still new, so even they aren?t sure how to increase their powers yet. But these chimeras, they believe it is through eating themselves, through eating humans and hollows and shinigami? if they eat everything, they will become everything. They are a vicious breed that no one man can stop?

  And the door to their prison has just been left open. Hundreds of them arrive from the shadows, numbers that had been hiding for a long time... Some have found ways of breeding, increasing their numbers, others have have collected others and turned them to their side. But equally, the viscous all force themselves into the small opening, pouring out into the precipice world in waves. 


They rush through the gooey purple world, stopped in it's tracks thanks to the shinigami tracking Akuma... Another few doors to the human world had been left open because of those shinigami, because of Kento. The Chimera pour out into the streets of the human world like ants onto a picnic... Food... There's lots of it here.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2011)

*Arisu Kuchiki*

It seemed things were about to get pretty busy in Soul Society.

"Ist strange zat suddenly zee apostate Akuma vould show up here, chasing after herr Toshiro afzer all zis time. Sings razer strange don't you zink my fellow taicho's?" Arisu spoke in a skeptical voice as she walked along the others toward first division. 

There was something about this that refused to sit idle with her.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Seventh Division Quarters*​
> ?Annnnnd. Here. We. Are.? Daroga spoke with a grin on his face, they had finally arrived at the 7th division quarters after going through a whole bunch of interesting shit to get there, ?The key to the Kingdom is at our finger tips.? Daroga waltzed through the division quarters slowly, he could still hear whispers of the event that had just recently occurred, ?Man these guys will talk about pretty much anything that happens nowadays, although I suppose it's been a while since we've had any excitement around here.? Daroga stopped at the door step to his quarters, ?Bingo, my home, please try not to destroy it, as I don't have the ability to pay for a new one.?



"Finally...thought we'd never make it here!" The ever excited Fumiko yelled. The time was near and upon her, just inside this room would be the item that would reconnect her with one the many loves of her life. The love that always went out with and complemented her whenever it got the chance. A lover that held Fumiko close to his heart having saved every single memory of hers deep within his subconscious.

Her PSP.

The Kioshi watched from the back as Daroga opened the door to his division quarters and inviting them in, while at the same time asking that they reframe from destroying it, a comment that was obviously directed at more at Fumiko than at him. Kioshi politely thanked him as he prepared to enter until he stopped. 

Fumiko had stopped walking. 

"What's wrong?" He found himself asking that question a lot the last few hours. Fumiko just waved her hand forward "I'd rather you and he go in first. Being the kind of woman that I am, this could all be some elaborate trick to lure me into his room for some perverse reason." She said as she shooed Kioshi to enter into his room. 

He simply sighed and did as he was told, but not before thanking Daroga again. "Thanks for inviting us in."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Arisu Kuchiki*
> 
> It seemed things were about to get pretty busy in Soul Society.
> 
> ...



"He wasn't here for Toshiro... not originally. We cornered him in the precipice world and he managed to knock us into Soul society... He used something we'd never seen before to send us away... A white Cero." Gin narrowed his eyes, he'd seen a few Cero's in his battle with the espada, Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Purple... hell he saw a black one. But white? What was that white Cero...

"Anyway, it was after that... that's when he went for Toshiro. Probably thought he'd done us in and decided to finish what he started Ten years ago while he had the chance." Fumetsu growled. "Aye, He most likely felt this was his only chance and decided to end it all here and now." Tsu comments.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2011)

*[Tokyo; Will you Work for Me?]​*
 ?ότι πουλί was όμορφος νόστιμος.? the small silver Hollow hastily states pushing each finger between its teeth as if it were licking the remaining taste of the raven from them. He had seen many humans do this in mortal TV programming and now he understood why. He bounced happily as he made his way over to the edge that the Raven was peering over, what could that weird Hollow like creature have been looking at or for. His for eyes peer over the edge of the building as if expecting to see what the bird was looking for. But he quickly pauses as he feels his shiny flesh begin to crawl. A strong Reiatsu began to pour over his body, one that he had felt earlier. One that was more menacing then even the Shinigami that had tried to give him a split personality earlier that day. Gulping Frenzy begins to turn to the source of his perpetual fright.  ?
παρακαλώ όχι βλάπτωFrenzy.? the small Hollow instinctively pleads while turning. But the presence behind him hardly allows the small Hollow the luxury to completely turn.

Five fingers tightly wrap around Frenzy?s throat and forcefully pulls the small Hollow from the ground.   ?OH SHIT!? the small Hollow cries loudly while being turned in the direction of his captor. Frenzy?s four eyes meet the covered eyes of Bryagh the Black, and though he couldn?t see the Chimera?s eyes he could feel the killing intent that  hung just behind the reflective surface of the man?s sunglasses.   ?So you are the creature that was able to hack my company?s fire wall in under ten seconds.? Bryagh states rather calmly while he looked his captive over.  ?You don?t seem like much, could it have been a fluke?? he questions looking over the Hollow even greater then before,  ?No, it would take a super computer using a brute force attack ten years to crack that fire wall.? he growled turning his head from the smaller Hollow as he thought.  ?Me not do nothing.? Frenzy hastily states slowly moving his hands to Bryagh?s wrist.  ?I wouldn?t recommend doing that, less you forfeit your life.? Bryagh slowly states. Frenzy pauses, tears almost seem to whelp up in his eyes, he wanted freedom, but he also didn?t care too much for dying at any juncture. He just wanted to play games. 

 ?Why don?t you work for me?? Bryagh asks. Frenzy pauses, work for him? Why would he want to do that?  ?If you do, I?ll allow you free reign over the internet after company hours, as I could use your skills.? Bryagh says knowing what Frenzy was attempting to do before he was scared from the terminals in his office. Frenzy paused, he didn?t like the sound of work, but somewhere  he could play games all night long with out fear, now that seemed like a really good deal to him.  ?Sounds? good.? Frenzy musters. 

*[Huico Mundo; Battle of the Titans]​*
 ?I?m too small?? The cat asks in a mocking manner. This infuriates the wurm to no end. ?Yes, you are an insignificant insect to me! Now I?ll so your arrogant ass why I?m the king of these sands!? the large beast howls pulling its tail far above its head. Bone like spines seem to grow as the large creature levels the large slab of meat on the smaller cat like Hollow. ?Spine Storm!? he roars. The command triggers the spines on the tail causing them to fire in rapid succession. The ground around the cat Hollow shreds in the hail of fire throwing a blanket of fine white sand into the air. The creature pauses as he probes the area for any escape route the cat may have taken, but nothing. He didn?t even feel the sands  shift signaling the cats movement. ?See, if you weren?t dead now, you?d acknowledge my power.? the wurm says triumphantly.  ?Power? Bwahahahahahahaha! That is bad comedy.? the cat Hollow states loudly as the sands settled reveiling his form to the larger now more angry Hollow. Blood dripped down to the ground from the cats wounded form, but he didn?t seem to mind, that perpetual grin still plastered about his lips.  ?I see you?ve brought the heavy artillery, then its time I do the same, only heavier.? the  cat says. A visible question mark forms over the beast?s head, what did he mean?

But before the formulated question could be put forth verbally, the giant Hollow got his answer. The cat?s body contorts in pain and becomes rigid. The white striated fur begins to stretch and part as the flesh beneath begins to tear. Crimson red muscle becomes visible as the flesh seemingly rips away. With a foul howl the cat reverts to a black blob which begins to rapidly grow and expand. While it expands, the large Hollow can begin to see familiar, well almost familiar features begin to form. Large pillar like limbs flow out and crush into the white waste around it. Wings tear form the goop and stretch out reaching as far east and west as they can. Dark red eyes burn into existence as flesh seemingly drips from the large body that is now forming. Razor sharp teeth tear from formless gums as a stark white mask forms around the mask and begins to cover a timeless expanse of nothing. Soon a large dragon matching the wurm?s size stands before the once certain creature. A blood curdling roar escapes the tyrant lizards throat as it shakes itself. Its blood shot angry eyes lock with the wurm?s,  ?Forgive me, it takes a while to do that if I haven?t utilized it in a while. Now proceed on your way to oblivion.? the now large Dragon Hollow states pulling its large wings down.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Terra Rouge-

As the hundreds of chimera flow into the human world, Kento looks back, he had sensed the energies flee, but there was no longer a crack. no Door, Kento had been used to them closing quickly and didn't bother to think twice, not this time. "Now then, where is this guy." Kento looked out over the red grass and dirt, looking at the red sky and clouds. It was an interesting world, that was for sure. In fact, the reishi in the air was heavier than that of Hueco mundo... Such a fascinating world this was. 

"There he is." Kento locked onto Guy's energy and vanished, reappearing before the two Chimera he had met earlier. "Hello~ Kento calling~" He laughed, waving to the two.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> "Finally...thought we'd never make it here!" The ever excited Fumiko yelled. The time was near and upon her, just inside this room would be the item that would reconnect her with one the many loves of her life. The love that always went out with and complemented her whenever it got the chance. A lover that held Fumiko close to his heart having saved every single memory of hers deep within his subconscious.
> 
> Her PSP.
> 
> ...



?Of course, not a problem.? Daroga smiled at the two Shinigami as he led them inside the house, ?Please help yourselves to anything you like, I'll go get that radio real quick.? Daroga excused himself to go off to another room, and began searching through drawers and other things in the room for the radio, ?Okay I know I put it somewhere in this house, no where the hell could it be?? Daroga's eyes narrowed as he continued to search in multiple locations inside the house, making quite a bit of a ruckus as he did so.

?Aha!? Daroga pulled the radio out of a drawer, ?I've found you at last!? Daroga made his way back out to the Shinigami, who were busy discussing something entirely unrelated to the incident of fixing her PSP, and he made a strong coughing sound to get their attention, ?I believe you will be wanting this, won't you?? Daroga tossed the radio to Fumiko who ended up catching it easily, ?Now then I'll go make some drinks.?




InfIchi said:


> Terra Rouge-
> 
> As the hundreds of chimera flow into the human world, Kento looks back,  he had sensed the energies flee, but there was no longer a crack. no  Door, Kento had been used to them closing quickly and didn't bother to  think twice, not this time. "Now then, where is this guy." Kento looked  out over the red grass and dirt, looking at the red sky and clouds. It  was an interesting world, that was for sure. In fact, the reishi in the  air was heavier than that of Hueco mundo... Such a fascinating world  this was.
> 
> "There he is." Kento locked onto Guy's energy and vanished, reappearing  before the two Chimera he had met earlier. "Hello~ Kento calling~" He  laughed, waving to the two.



?I sense them leaving..? Nadika barely spoke above a whisper like voice, many Chimera had exited the world into the Human World through some opening that had been created in Terra Rogue, ?This is bad.. they are the extremely violent type.. not like us..? Nadika muttered to herself, feeling worried for the Human World, after all Chimera could easily mingle among Humans if they could see them, at this point Nadika felt another reiatsu, one which immediately transported itself to their direction.

?It's Kento..? Nadika noted as she perked up from her dull sitting position, so the man had actually managed to find his way into Terra Rogue after all, had his entry been the reason that the Chimera suddenly began escaping into the Human World?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I sense them leaving..? Nadika barely spoke above a whisper like voice, many Chimera had exited the world into the Human World through some opening that had been created in Terra Rogue, ?This is bad.. they are the extremely violent type.. not like us..? Nadika muttered to herself, feeling worried for the Human World, after all Chimera could easily mingle among Humans if they could see them, at this point Nadika felt another reiatsu, one which immediately transported itself to their direction.
> 
> ?It's Kento..? Nadika noted as she perked up from her dull sitting position, so the man had actually managed to find his way into Terra Rogue after all, had his entry been the reason that the Chimera suddenly began escaping into the Human World?



"Greetings Kento. Have you found anything out?" Kento waved at the too and rubbed the back of his head. "Absolutely nothing!" He laughed, though he was starting to wonder, just what was this place. Time was slow here, but he didn't know that, or perhaps time was faster... it was all screwed up. He could sense something was off, but not sure what it was. As if, some of the precipice worlds time altering effects had seeped into this world some how.

"I'm lucky i found this place... It's quite amazing. Like the opposite to Hueco mundo. It's got life, yet... it's all red. Stuck in the middle of an eternal setting sun hmmm?" Guy looked up at the sky and shook his head. "No, the sun sets. Every day it sets and rises." Kento looked at him with a quizzical stare, he'd been here for a little while, yet the sun hadn't moved a single inch... how could it possible set. "Well, that's not important. Come on then, let's head back to your homes, i'd like to see more of this world."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "He wasn't here for Toshiro... not originally. We cornered him in the precipice world and he managed to knock us into Soul society... He used something we'd never seen before to send us away... A white Cero." Gin narrowed his eyes, he'd seen a few Cero's in his battle with the espada, Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, Purple... hell he saw a black one. But white? What was that white Cero...
> 
> "Anyway, it was after that... that's when he went for Toshiro. Probably thought he'd done us in and decided to finish what he started Ten years ago while he had the chance." Fumetsu growled. "Aye, He most likely felt this was his only chance and decided to end it all here and now." Tsu comments.



"Ah, zis only adds furzer to zee mystery." The old captain spoke as they made their way toward the captain commander. "A white cero? Indeed zat fery shtrange ant unordinary. Zee power he holds must vee fery unique or perhaps a new technique vee are unaware of." She exhaled slowly as she began to think. "Zough zeer is somezing else I find surprising. Zee sudden increase in power ist unreal, to be able to maz vith you two sealed is a fery troubling sought. Perhaps vee schould also discuss zee rule of releasing our sfords vith zee Captain Commander." She continued to talk before looking back at the younger Kuchiki.

_"Heer Toschiro...I can only vonder."_


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> "Ah, zis only adds furzer to zee mystery." The old captain spoke as they made their way toward the captain commander. "A white cero? Indeed zat fery shtrange ant unordinary. Zee power he holds must vee fery unique or perhaps a new technique vee are unaware of." She exhaled slowly as she began to think. "Zough zeer is somezing else I find surprising. Zee sudden increase in power ist unreal, to be able to maz vith you two sealed is a fery troubling sought. Perhaps vee schould also discuss zee rule of releasing our sfords vith zee Captain Commander." She continued to talk before looking back at the younger Kuchiki.
> 
> _"Heer Toschiro...I can only vonder."_



"She's hard to understand..." Fumestu thought to them self, but there was no time to mock the new captain, she'd only been around a few years after all... she wasn't there to see all the other captains die... Hell the 8th division still hadn't had their captain replaced yet. "We're almost there!" Gin shouts as the group can see the boarder of the 1st division.

1st division Quarters- 

"I've got more bad news." Nagi arrives at the commanders office, he'd been trying to put off a captains meeting for a while now. but it seemed his time had run out with the appearance of two captain class powers, one on par with a Vice Captain, but the other could give Gin a run for his money. "It seems though, that we have more wanting to give me such news." Shuyo let out a sigh as Gin, Tsu, Fumetsu and the Kuchiki woman entered room.

"Commander." The captains all bow at once before standing next to Nagi. "Oh my, Look at all of us. It's almost as if we're in a meeting. Excellent, now we wont need to call one." Nagi stated emotionless. "We'll still need to call one Nagi. But i want this situation explained NOW. Fanshi has delivered a letter to me from, Toshiro was it?" He looked the young shinigami over. "The old commander told me about you Toshiro. You have a habit of being in the wrong place at the wrong time."

The commander shook his head anyways and looked over to Nagi. "We'll save that discussion for later Nagi, understood?" Nagi nodded. "Yes commander, wouldn't want to trouble the young ones would we?" Nagi looked over to Kihone and Toshiro. "Now then." Shuyo looked at captain Kuchiki, Gin, Tsu and Fumestu. "What appears to be the problem."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "She's hard to understand..." Fumestu thought to them self, but there was no time to mock the new captain, she'd only been around a few years after all... she wasn't there to see all the other captains die... Hell the 8th division still hadn't had their captain replaced yet. "We're almost there!" Gin shouts as the group can see the boarder of the 1st division.
> 
> 1st division Quarters-
> 
> ...



“Does she always talk like that?” Toshiro whispered to Kihone, wondering why the new Sixth Division Captain happened to be so hard to understand.

“Yes she has, ever since I've met her.” Kihone smiled at Toshiro, keeping her voice low so as not to incur the anger of the Captain, “I think it has something to do with her background, she's relatively new to the division as well.”

“I see.” Toshiro noted with interest, so she hadn't been Captain of the division that long, which meant she hadn't seen everything that had gone on ten years ago, Toshiro had to ponder about the Captain's last name however, how did she end up coming to have the same last name as him? Those questions would have to be answered later, as they soon arrived at the First Division quarters, home of the Captain Commander, the man Toshiro had been wanting to see for some time. As they entered the Captain Commander's office, Toshiro had to be impressed just in the mere presence of the old man, so they hadn't run around the bush in choosing his successor.

"Greetings, Captain Commander." Kihone said with a bow as most other Shinigami did, Toshiro had already been a stubborn one about that though, on very rare occasions when he had been reprimanded by the other Captains he did use the greeting, however Kihone never once saw the previous Captain Commander reprimand him for it, although she had to admit she had no idea how Shuyo would feel about it since no one ever really not done the proper greeting to the Captain Commander before.

“He knew me far too well then.” Toshiro grinned at the new Captain Commander as he addressed him by saying he heard from the previous Captain Commander that he had a knack for being at the wrong place at the right time, that had to be the truest statement about him, although Toshiro actually liked to think of it as being in the right place at the wrong time. Toshiro had to ponder over what conversation Nagi and the Captain Commander had been talking about, however he decided not to push that issue, and clamped a hand over Kihone's mouth when she went to question about it, "Now is neither the time nor place to ask meaningless questions, just let me handle the talking when it comes to us Kihone."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

The commander leaned back in his chair and turned his attention to Gin, "As the 9th division Ichibu-san. I suspect you would have the best intel. on what has happened correct?" Gin nodded and stepped forward. "Yes sir, we received a report earlier today from Nagi-san saying that there was a spark of reiatsu similar to that of the great criminal Seinaru Akuma. Seeing as he was the one who released Akushou ten years ago and was directly responsible for at least twenty deaths on our side. We felt the need to check it out." 

"Also commander, it was believed that Seinaru Akuma was killed seven years ago in Hueco mundo during the battle with the espada." The commander Nodded as Tsu had stepped in for Gin. "Thank you Tsu." Gin nodded. "Yes, we each took a group of our best seated officers and made a plan of attack. Entering the precipice world and ceasing it's flow long enough to apprehend Akuma. Though, it appeared he had taken Kento hostage and was using him for some unknown goal." 

"And where is Kento now?" The three captains all looked down at their feet when questioned. "Oh boy, you are all so very good at your jobs aren't you? Tell you what, I have a houseplant that needs guarding, think you can handle that or is it too tough for you?" "Nagi! Bide your tongue!" "I plan too, but Tsuyoi won't accept my advances." 

"Continue Gin." The commander rubbed his temples, man Nagi was a hand full... "Right... Well, the intruder Akuma then released his bankai as well as dawned a hollow mask." "Eh? Hollow mask? Like those vaizard bastards i heard about? Thought they were all killed." "It appears Akuma survived that as well sir." "This brat seems to be harder to kill than the previous commander."

"Like a roach sir." Fumetsu adds.  "Hey... Gin. Come here for a second." Gin nods and steps over to the commander. "Is that a man or a woman?" The CC remarks, looking over at Fumetsu. "No one knows sir." The commander nods and sends him back to his spot. "Very well, then what happened." "He punched us through the precipice world." 

"Like, knocked you around?" "Like cracking space and time sir." "Impressive." The commander was genuinely impressed with the powers this Akuma had, he'd grown pretty strong in ten years, though when your only option is fight or die, perhaps that builds power quickly.

"And then?" "He released a white Cero sir." The commanders eye twitched at the words... "White Cero you say?" Gin nods. "Yes sir. Pure and brilliant white." "Odd." "I know sir." Gin bows. "Then we found him at Toshiro's place sir, where he was aided in an escape by a hollow of significant power... they used Negacion to bring him to Hueco Mundo." The commander rubbed his temples once more. "Alright... Now then, you!" Shuyo points at Toshiro. "Explain this letter!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The commander leaned back in his chair and turned his attention to Gin, "As the 9th division Ichibu-san. I suspect you would have the best intel. on what has happened correct?" Gin nodded and stepped forward. "Yes sir, we received a report earlier today from Nagi-san saying that there was a spark of reiatsu similar to that of the great criminal Seinaru Akuma. Seeing as he was the one who released Akushou ten years ago and was directly responsible for at least twenty deaths on our side. We felt the need to check it out."
> 
> "Also commander, it was believed that Seinaru Akuma was killed seven years ago in Hueco mundo during the battle with the espada." The commander Nodded as Tsu had stepped in for Gin. "Thank you Tsu." Gin nodded. "Yes, we each took a group of our best seated officers and made a plan of attack. Entering the precipice world and ceasing it's flow long enough to apprehend Akuma. Though, it appeared he had taken Kento hostage and was using him for some unknown goal."
> 
> ...



Kihone looked at Toshiro as the Captain Commander pointed at him, asking him to explain what the letter was about, was she about to find out exactly what Toshiro had been up to all this time, or had he only placed little tid bits of information in the letter to give to the Captain Commander? Kihone saw the serious look that dawned on Toshiro's eyes, obviously he had either encountered something very intriguing or very alarming. Toshiro took a small breath as he prepared to explain the letter, and Kihone became even more worried than she had been before, Toshiro's tolerance by the new Captain Commander rest solely on the next few words he would speak, and he obviously knew this fact as well.

“For ten years I have been in the Human World, attempting to cope with everything that had happened back during the battle with Akushou.” Toshiro paused to reflect on that for a moment, “Until recently I had planned on giving up my duty as a Shinigami, and living a life of solitude in the Human World for thousands of years, however something changed while I had been staying there, I sensed something that I was told wouldn't happen for thousands of years, I started to sense accumulation of reiatsu in the Human World.” Toshiro paused to take a breath in his speech, “I'm not sure if you will believe what I am about to tell you next, however not long after realizing this fact, I came across a strange being who had found her way into the Human World, she looked almost like that of an Arrancar, however the reiatsu felt completely different from that.”

Toshiro crossed his arms over his chest, “I took her to Kento's place, where we eventually met another of her kind, he met a man who called their kind Chimera, and that man told him the world they lived in was a place called Terra Rogue.” Toshiro frowned a little bit, “I can't tell you what this world looks like, but I can tell you that the Chimera happened to be surrounded in a substance much like that of Hollow, so it is my belief that this world they come from has been composed by a agglutination of Hollow, Shinigami, and Human energies after Akushou attempted the merging of the worlds.” Toshiro paused as he thought about how to explain the next part of his letter, “I can not speak for all of their kind, however the two Chimera I met do not seem to be overly zealous in nature, so unless we find that world of theirs, or they somehow manage a mass breakout into the Human World, I suggest studying them as we find them to get a better idea of what they are like.”

“A new world..?” Kihone had to take a few moments to get that though through her head, “So that means there are four worlds now..?”

“If we are to believe the Chimera's tale, then that is correct.” Toshiro smirked at Kihone, then turned his attention back to the Captain Commander, “I was also able to defer that they use different traveling methods to cross worlds, one Chimera traveled like a Shinigami, while the other traveled like a Hollow, this is everything I've learned while in the Human World so far, if possible I wish to return to see if there is any more information I can obtain.” Toshiro's thoughts dragged to Kento as he finished his speech to the Captain Commander, the man must have used being forced there by Akuma as a feint to get the Shinigami off his tail, so what was he really planning to do inside the Precipice World?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kihone looked at Toshiro as the Captain Commander pointed at him, asking him to explain what the letter was about, was she about to find out exactly what Toshiro had been up to all this time, or had he only placed little tid bits of information in the letter to give to the Captain Commander? Kihone saw the serious look that dawned on Toshiro's eyes, obviously he had either encountered something very intriguing or very alarming. Toshiro took a small breath as he prepared to explain the letter, and Kihone became even more worried than she had been before, Toshiro's tolerance by the new Captain Commander rest solely on the next few words he would speak, and he obviously knew this fact as well.
> 
> ?For ten years I have been in the Human World, attempting to cope with everything that had happened back during the battle with Akushou.? Toshiro paused to reflect on that for a moment, ?Until recently I had planned on giving up my duty as a Shinigami, and living a life of solitude in the Human World for thousands of years, however something changed while I had been staying there, I sensed something that I was told wouldn't happen for thousands of years, I started to sense accumulation of reiatsu in the Human World.? Toshiro paused to take a breath in his speech, ?I'm not sure if you will believe what I am about to tell you next, however not long after realizing this fact, I came across a strange being who had found her way into the Human World, she looked almost like that of an Arrancar, however the reiatsu felt completely different from that.?
> 
> ...



"Congratulations, here's the problem." Nagi looked over at Kihone and Toshiro. "There are Three world, the world of the chimera being the third. Hueco Mundo is not a world, is a land between worlds. A subspace like that of the precipice world. So, if you want to count Hueco Mundo, you should count the Precipice world as well, that makes FIVE worlds. Isn't it so nice to count aloud? We learn so many things don't we?" Nagi turned back to the commander. "This flows into our previous discussing commander. There appears to be a large amount of foreign energies pouring into the human world, somewhere in the hundreds. More fun news as well. Human energies are vanishing just as quickly. I expect we'll see an influx of souls here shortly."

The others looked at Nagi with wide eyes, what the hell was going on...? "Signal the other captains." Shuyo stood from his chair and grabbed his blades. "The Captains meeting is to begin NOW. No exceptions, everyone must arrive or i'll throw them in the tower for a week." "Yes sir!" Gin, Tsu, Fumetsu and the Kuchiki woman all nod, heading out of the room in an instant and signaling the other captains, The meeting was on. 

"Nagi, Why are you still here?" "Scientific Curiosity. I want to study the Toshiro boy." He looked over at Toshiro. "Ten years and he manages to reach the level of Vice captain from a seated officer? I'm curious as to how his growth was so rapid. And sadly, Akuma isn't here for me to try it on." As he says that, Nagi closes up a small round device that he kept hidden behind his back.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Congratulations, here's the problem." Nagi looked over at Kihone and Toshiro. "There are Three world, the world of the chimera being the third. Hueco Mundo is not a world, is a land between worlds. A subspace like that of the precipice world. So, if you want to count Hueco Mundo, you should count the Precipice world as well, that makes FIVE worlds. Isn't it so nice to count aloud? We learn so many things don't we?" Nagi turned back to the commander. "This flows into our previous discussing commander. There appears to be a large amount of foreign energies pouring into the human world, somewhere in the hundreds. More fun news as well. Human energies are vanishing just as quickly. I expect we'll see an influx of souls here shortly."
> 
> The others looked at Nagi with wide eyes, what the hell was going on...? "Signal the other captains." Shuyo stood from his chair and grabbed his blades. "The Captains meeting is to begin NOW. No exceptions, everyone must arrive or i'll throw them in the tower for a week." "Yes sir!" Gin, Tsu, Fumetsu and the Kuchiki woman all nod, heading out of the room in an instant and signaling the other captains, The meeting was on.
> 
> "Nagi, Why are you still here?" "Scientific Curiosity. I want to study the Toshiro boy." He looked over at Toshiro. "Ten years and he manages to reach the level of Vice captain from a seated officer? I'm curious as to how his growth was so rapid. And sadly, Akuma isn't here for me to try it on." As he says that, Nagi closes up a small round device that he kept hidden behind his back.



Hundreds of foreign energies had started flowing into the Human World, and human energies had begun to disappear just as swiftly as the energies began pouring into the world, that bastard Kento, just what the hell had he done? Toshiro surmised that Kento may have entered the precipice world looking for the location of the new world, however even if he managed to find it, that still didn't explain how the Chimera would have broken out in masses across the Human World. Toshiro eyed Nagi warily as he stated that he wanted to perform a scientific study on him, to be honest Toshiro had wanted absolutely no part in whatever kind of idea Nagi had in mind.

?H-hold on now, Nagi-taichou.? Kihone attempted to get in between the two, Kihone knew how stubborn Nagi could be when it came to studying, however the current situation seemed more important to her, ?W-what we just talked about seems a little more important than Toshiro-kun's growth, doesn't it?? Truthfully Kihone had no idea how Toshiro had gotten so strong in Ten Years worth of time, maybe Kento might have had something to do with it, she really didn't know, however right now just didn't feel like the right time to her.

?You may as well give it up now, Kihone.? Toshiro shook his head with a frown, ?I have a feeling even the Captain Commander would have issues dissuading that man when it comes to his own curiosity.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Hundreds of foreign energies had started flowing into the Human World, and human energies had begun to disappear just as swiftly as the energies began pouring into the world, that bastard Kento, just what the hell had he done? Toshiro surmised that Kento may have entered the precipice world looking for the location of the new world, however even if he managed to find it, that still didn't explain how the Chimera would have broken out in masses across the Human World. Toshiro eyed Nagi warily as he stated that he wanted to perform a scientific study on him, to be honest Toshiro had wanted absolutely no part in whatever kind of idea Nagi had in mind.
> 
> ?H-hold on now, Nagi-taichou.? Kihone attempted to get in between the two, Kihone knew how stubborn Nagi could be when it came to studying, however the current situation seemed more important to her, ?W-what we just talked about seems a little more important than Toshiro-kun's growth, doesn't it?? Truthfully Kihone had no idea how Toshiro had gotten so strong in Ten Years worth of time, maybe Kento might have had something to do with it, she really didn't know, however right now just didn't feel like the right time to her.
> 
> ?You may as well give it up now, Kihone.? Toshiro shook his head with a frown, ?I have a feeling even the Captain Commander would have issues dissuading that man when it comes to his own curiosity.?



"Nagi, That's enough." Shuyo looked at the captain and shook his head. "Fine, Fine." Nagi waved it off and started to walk out of the room. Though before he left, he grabbed Toshiro's shoulder. "You will be on my table soon enough Toshiro-san." Nagi smiled a rather wicked smile before letting go and walking away, though he turned around before leaving. "Also, it appears that Akuma gave you a little cut on your head there, you might want to get that checked." Nagi pointed towards Toshiro's head, a small stream of blood going from his forehead, down to his neck, running downt he side of his head.

"I'll be at the meeting hall Commander." Nagi waved, vanishing into thin air from the room. "That man is creepy." Shuyo states rather bluntly. "Toshiro, I apologize, but i'll need you to stay here for a while. We're going to need to keep an eye on you if Akuma is looking for you."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Nagi, That's enough." Shuyo looked at the captain and shook his head. "Fine, Fine." Nagi waved it off and started to walk out of the room. Though before he left, he grabbed Toshiro's shoulder. "You will be on my table soon enough Toshiro-san." Nagi smiled a rather wicked smile before letting go and walking away, though he turned around before leaving. "Also, it appears that Akuma gave you a little cut on your head there, you might want to get that checked." Nagi pointed towards Toshiro's head, a small stream of blood going from his forehead, down to his neck, running downt he side of his head.
> 
> "I'll be at the meeting hall Commander." Nagi waved, vanishing into thin air from the room. "That man is creepy." Shuyo states rather bluntly. "Toshiro, I apologize, but i'll need you to stay here for a while. We're going to need to keep an eye on you if Akuma is looking for you."



“Freakazoid.” Toshiro muttered under his breath, “How do people like him get into this place to begin with?” Toshiro shook his head, what a creep Nagi could be sometime, “Hrmm, that's fine then.” Toshiro rubbed his head to wipe the blood dripping down it, he knew they would be sending Shinigami to the Human World to check this out, he could just as easily ask one of them to pick up the information for him, he just had to find the right person to ask, someone willing to do a little bit of work behind the scenes while dealing with the mess in the Human World, either that or he could try bribing Nagi into making him a suit that masks reiatsu in exchange for allowing him to do some experiments, but that would be a last resort option,  “I don't need to go back there right away.” 

“So, what do we do-” Kihone got cut off by Toshiro, who gave her a big grin.

“Come on let's get out of here, I want to put as much distance between me and Nagi as I can.” Toshiro grabbed Kihone by her arm and dragged her out of the Captain Commander's office.

10th Division​ 
“Aaah?” A man looked up from the paperwork on his desk when he heard the sound of the new Sixth Division Captain calling for his attention, something about a Captain's meeting in regards to a strange incident that happened in the Human World, “It's already that time again?” The man shook his head as one of the officers in his division came rushing up to him. 

“Kamina-taichou!” The girl called out, however Kamina held his hand up to stop her in her tracks.

“I already heard, it's impossible to ignore that woman's voice.” Kamina sighed, “This meeting interrupts my work too, I still have a lot of things left to look over.” Kamina looked at the officer, “Ah, would you be so kind as to make sure to tell Kamanari that I will be stepping out?”

“Of course, right away!” The girl disappeared without a second thought, and Kamina let out a small laugh.

“Such an obedient girl she is, like a cute little puppy.” Kamina headed out of the division quarters, towards the hall where the Captain's meeting would be taking place. If this happened to involve the Human World, then how could it be so important that he hadn't already been alerted to what had happened? After all he is normally the first person to receive reports from anomalies happening in the Human World, so this must be a completely unprecedented event to take place.

“Honestly though, wouldn't have been a little more convenient to let me know about the situation before calling the meeting?” Kamina pondered the situation as he rubbed his chin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

3rd division- 

"Ma'am you have been summoned for a meeting." Sekigan Aikan sat at her desk, though she wasn't doing any work. She was working on how to get someone to do the work for her when a young shinigami from her division entered. "Oh..?" She smirked. "Excellent, then, why don't you just finish up here while i leave for the meeting." Aikan stood up and placed her hand on the mans cheek. "It'd make me so grateful you know." "Yyy....yes ma'am!" The shinigami salutes, running over to the paperwork. "Fool." Aikan smirked before leaving the room and heading to the meeting area-

11th division-

"Seiya... What's that gotta do with me?" Kenpachi looks over the fourth division captain, her face almost like that of a child at this point, she had a very bored expression on it. She was in the middle of her tea break and hated to be bothered when she was having her snack. "You need to keep your men in like Kenpachi... Or should i say, Azamaki-san. "Ehhhh~ But that's boring~" She whined, taking a sip of her tea.

"Kenpachi-taicho! Seiya-Taicho! You are being called to a meeting at the first division!" "Eeeeeh~" Kenpachi whined, "I don't wanna go~ I'm having my snack damn it!!!!" She shouts, "I'm sorry Taicho, but...  I was told to inform you!" "It's fine." Seiya responds. "Come Azamaki, We must obey the captain commanders orders." 

"Grrrrrrr... Fine." Kenpachi leaped out of her seat and followed Seiya out of the office. "BUT IM GETTING MY SNACK WHEN I COME BACK!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2011)

Serp raised his head slowly and turned towards his door, she made no sound but Serp could always tell when she was near, it was creepy and sweet at the same time.

"Hello Selena."

"My lord." Selena said bowing to Serp and then she looked up at him and allowed herself a quick smirk, to which Serp only sighed.

"So what is needed now?" Serp asked Selena. They had been together along time and cared deeply for each other, everyone knew it even though they never showed it, one was a cold as ice and the other as unrelentling as poison and yet they worked.

"A captains meeting."

Serp raised his eyebrow at that. It would mean he would have to see that god foresaken Nagi again.
"Very well." Serp raised out of his chair and shunpo'd away.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Terra Rouge-
> 
> There are many kinds of Chimera, really they are just like the humans they once were... the hollows they once were, even the shinigami. Each of them a unique mix of the three energies, sometimes a little more of one side makes it in... But they are all basically humans. Some are kind and gentle, not wanting to hurt a soul... Some are cold and calculating, wishing only to find out what this existence is, who created them, why they are here. Yet there are some, just like there are some humans, who wish for nothing more than blood. They want to watch it pour into the streets; they want to drink up the anguish that comes from it.
> 
> ...



*Hirudegarn~ Entering the Human World​*
One of these doors, gateway to the Red Land of Terra Rouge opened in an alleyway behind a local restaurant, well-known for the good fresh meat that they sold. The door casts out red light from Terra Rouge, causing the alleyway to become slightly illuminated. Suddenly, the light starts to fade away, being sucked back into the other side. The door finally closes, making a loud and startling sound when it is shut. Something had come out of the door, though. 

"Hehehehe~" The voice of this strange being said... He was like the many other beings who had just entered the human world. He cared not for memories or power, only blood. After rampaging through Terra Rouge, murdering men, women, and children alike, he had come here in search of stronger enemies or perhaps, greater prey. He licked his lips as he tasted the energy in the air.

"What an interesting world..." The being said. He did not take a step out of the alleyway, though. Instead he falls on the ground, simply laying there, with one of his hands sticking out of the shadow and on the sideway.

Meanwhile, a couple was walking down the street. A smiling gentleman and a nicely dressed young lady. Their arms were interconnected as they walked happily, side-by-side. Of course, the young man stayed by the street so that any passing cars didn't get his beautiful date or her dress wet. So it was she that noticed the hand hanging out. The woman looked down and blinked in confusion, stopping. Her escort frowned too, "What is it, dear?" He asked. She didn't need to answer, for he looked down to see the hand hanging out. "W-what?" He stuttered, nervously. Suddenly, the hand wraps around his ankle and with one tug pulls him down on to one knee, dragging him into the alleyway. His date screams as she watches her date pulled into the shadow, "Miashi!" 

The woman dropped her purse and started to run in the opposite direction, leaving her date behind. She cried as her heels stomped through the streets. She could also hear Miashi's poor, unforunate screams. Her's would follow soon. Once the attacker was done with Miashi, he shot out of the darkness and chased the poor woman down. As she ran, she could feel the strange ghastly feeling of a wet tongue touch the back of her neck. "AHHHH!" She shrieked, as blood flew into the air and shine due to the brightness of the moon. 

Standing over the woman was a rather muscular man with orange hair and spiked armor that seemed to be part of him, like bones that had grew on the surface, not the insides. Finally, there was a hole on his long tongue which hung off his face, drool dripping from it. "Weak... Weak... Weak..." He repeated. *"WEAK!"* The man roared. He then twisted his neck, "I'll find stronger people... and if I don't, I'll kill everyone in this goddamn town!" He announced, the Chimera running off once again. This creature's name was Hirudegarn, seeker of the strong, a demon who wouldn't stop until he painted everything in blood or found someone who could actually put him down.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2011)

*Fifth Division*
​
Bright lights came from the captain's quarters as Ei sat there in his room, undisturbed and left to his own accord. His legs were crossed as he performed the neccessary Kidou incantations... The man gritted his teeth though as the ancient energy he was summoning became harder to control, *"I must master it!"* He roared, pressing against the energy with his palm. No one knew of what he was he doing, but it was for the good of Soul Society. Or at least in his head. So that's why Ei was so determined to control the forces that were being created. As blood started to drip from his noise, he hears something that throws him off, greatly. _KNOCK!_ 

Ei's eyes widen as the energy that he had been gathering, mixing, and combining for the last few hours dissipated into the air. *"Damnit!" *The captain said, slamming his hand into the wooden floor below. His eyes then darted over to the door. Whoever had just knocked on his door better have a good excuse, because if the energy wasn't capable of being recreated, they'd probably be kicked out of the Sereitei on his command. He stood up and grubmbled something, before walking over to the door and opening it with a powerful jerk of the hand, *"What."* He said, flatly, towering over the person in front of him. He was suprised to see who it was. *"Dante." *

Dante Fantasma, the second seat of the Fifth Division... A man he had known for quite sometime due to the fact that if Ei hadn't saved him, he'd be dead right now. So that's why he was so suprised, Dante knew about not bothering the captain when he was in his 'study'. Dante bowed his head, "I apologize captain! I will accept any punishment that you deem neccessary!" Ei shook his head, he knew how much Dante looked up to him, even after becoming a vice-captain. "Tell me what it is and we'll see about punishment..." He looked back over to his room and frowned, although it wasn't visible under the blue bandana he wore. Dante nodded and slowly rose his head, "It was urgent, taichou! Commander-in-chief has called for a meeting..." 

Ei quickly shut his door upon hearing that. Dante didn't have to say anything else... Ei served only the Soul Society and was like a dog, he'd come at their beck-and-call. However, he looked down at his vice-captain, "*What is it about?"* Dante shook his head, "I wasn't told... Just that it was urgent and that all captains need to be there." Ei nodded, *"Enough said then... Let's get moving."* He told his vice-captain, who followed after him as they walked down the hallway. However, Ei looked back at his room. He'd have more time to perform the experiment later...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

The captains meeting-

By now all of the captains had entered the meeting hall, Shuyo had made some changes to the room, there was now a table at the center with a seat for each captain. Though it still remained that all even numbered squads sat on the same side, as did the odd numbered ones. The commander himself sat at the head of the table, watching all of the captains gather. 

"Greetings captains. It's been ten years since i've taken over and yet we've never had the chance to sit down together. It's a shame that such the chance had to come at a time like this." The commander adjusted his captains jacket, he hated the damn thing but the old commander had been a stickler for keeping them in tact and always wearing them... you gotta respect the wishes of the dead.

"We have much to discuss... But first things first, Central 46 has decided that the place of the 8th division captain has been empty long enough and has picked out a captain for us. I fought them tooth and nail over this, but when they informed me he was the next head of one of the four noble families... i had to give in." The commander pointed over towards the main meeting hall door which began to open. "I present to you our newest captain,  Kogoro Zaitou, The next head of the Kogoro Family...." 



Zaitou entered the room, though there was an odd sight, he wore the normal shinigami robes and his captains cloak, yet... he had a long red headband... But that was not the oddest part of him. It was the baby he had brought with him, resting comfortably on his head... and dressed in a green dinosaurs outfit.

"Zaitou! What the hell is that child doing here!?" The commander shouts. "It's my son." Zaitou blinks. ".... J..Just take your seat." Shuyo points to the empty seat next to Arisu Kuchiki and Hoshiro Kamina. "Now then, To catch you all up, There are many things to discuss." Shuyo looked over at Nagi and gave him a nod to start the meeting. 

"Greetings fellow losers.... I mean, captains. It's wonderful to get this chance to gut all of you and see what makes you tick. But, seeing as there is a minor issue in the human world, that part will have to wait." Nagi cleared his through and stood up at the table. "There has been a recent increase in the spiritual levels in the human world. They were at Zero ten years ago thanks to Akusho and the man who released him. Today, they are at about 30% of what they were before the attack. Any comments, complaint's suggestions? I will take questions before i continue, i know this can be difficult for some of you to understand."


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2011)

Serp raised his questions first.
"So as that thirty percent gradually or an over night occurance? Because that will be a fundamental difference in understanding what is happening. Gradual could mean whatever Akusho did was weakening, while sudden could mean it completely reversed or worse some new player has stepped up and made his presence known, thirty percent known. And Captain, if you find out what makes yourself tick, or rather tell us that would be a much better advancement to Soul Society than us 'loser' captains." 

Serp did the finger movement when saying loser, but his face gave no hint that he eve meant sarcasm, it was creepy the lack of energy or anything at all the tail end of his message gave.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

Captain's Meeting Hall​
“Oh?” Kamina looked around the room as he entered it, he had heard about the old meeting hall for the Captain's, however it did not entail the table and chairs that now sat in the room. Kamina found the spot that was labeled for his division, and took his seat at that desk, he would be interested to hear just what the cause could be that had driven him from his work, and soon the other Captains filed into the room. Kamina listened as the Captain Commander explained to them whom the new Captain for the 8th division was, and although he would have perhaps made a joke about the little baby that happened to be with him, he knew that this meeting had more serious repercussions to that. Kamina shook his head when Nagi said he planned to gut them all, and then raised an eyebrow as he explained to them about the recent increase in spiritual levels in the human world, up from zero percent to thirty percent.

“Well that's certainly interesting.” Kamina frowned at the Captain of the 12th division, “I do have a question actually, why is it that this information never made it to my desk?” Kamina raised an eyebrow at the man, “After all I believe that's critical information that ties into my division's job description, and I believe your job is to send me that information.” Kamina sat back in his seat, “So why is it that 'Nagi-sama' didn't do his job properly this time?” Kamina had deliberately added sarcasm onto the Nagi-sama part of his question, he never did like the 12th division Captain much, but he had to tolerate the man because of how closely their divisions happened to be linked in regards to the mortal world.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Serp raised his questions first.
> "So as that thirty percent gradually or an over night occurance? Because that will be a fundamental difference in understanding what is happening. Gradual could mean whatever Akusho did was weakening, while sudden could mean it completely reversed or worse some new player has stepped up and made his presence known, thirty percent known. And Captain, if you find out what makes yourself tick, or rather tell us that would be a much better advancement to Soul Society than us 'loser' captains."
> 
> Serp did the finger movement when saying loser, but his face gave no hint that he eve meant sarcasm, it was creepy the lack of energy or anything at all the tail end of his message gave.



"Well we wouldn't be having this meeting if it was just a natural occurrence now would we?" Nagi commented to Serp. "You see, despite what you think. A ten year span is not enough time for that amount of reiatsu to build up so quickly. You have different factors that make up the humans world reishi and considering all of the spirits were killed... Also, the humans had their own spiritual energies drained." He smirked. 

"But That's not really interesting. The fact is, over the last week the spiritual energy has increased exponentially and our calculations show that within a month the human world will be back at 100%. The problem is, the energy should have taken 1000 years to come back. Not two months. There is something acting on the human world that's increasing it's energies."

"And as for your other question, Serp, What makes me tick is the need for scientific advancement. Why, it's my goal to advance the shinigami to a peak level of physical perfection. It's the only way to deal with the new threat that is upon us." 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Captain's Meeting Hall​
> ?Oh?? Kamina looked around the room as  he entered it, he had heard about the old meeting hall for the  Captain's, however it did not entail the tables and chairs that now sat  in the room. Kamina found the table that was labeled for his division,  and took his seat at that desk, he would be interested to hear just what  the cause could be that had driven him from his work, and soon the  other Captains filed into the room. Kamina listened as the Captain  Commander explained to them whom the new Captain for the 8th division  was, and although he would have perhaps made a joke about the little  baby that happened to be with him, he knew that this meeting had more  serious repercussions to that. Kamina shook his head when Nagi said he  planned to gut them all, and then raised an eyebrow as he explained to  them about the recent increase in spiritual levels in the human world,  up from zero percent to thirty percent.
> 
> ?Well that's certainly interesting.? Kamina frowned at the Captain of the 12th division, ?I do have a question actually, why is it that this information never made it to my desk?? Kamina raised an eyebrow at the man, ?After  all I believe that's critical information that ties into my division's  job description, and I believe your job is to send me that information.? Kamina sat back in his seat, ?So why is it that 'Nagi-sama' didn't do his job properly this time??  Kamina had deliberately added sarcasm onto the Nagi-sama part of his  question, he never did like the 12th division Captain much, but he had  to tolerate the man because of how closely their divisions happened to  be linked in regards to the mortal world.




"Oh my all of you are so full of questions!" Nagi said rather emotionless. "You did not receive the information as it was not complete. I do not hand in information that has not been thoroughly investigated. That is my job. Handing the information over to you is merely a formality, not really required. It neither helps nor hinders you without it honestly."

"Ahem." The commander coughed. "Oh right. Also, there has been recent reports of a third world that has cropped up. According to our sources, it's known as Terra Rouge. The beings of this world are an amalgamation of the three races, Human, Hollow and Shinigami. They are called Chimera, I want as many species as you can find brought back to me alive for studying." Nagi was very direct with his wants, why waste time around these people?

"I'm not sure if there was anything else we needed to speak about." The commander looked over at Gin who simply nodded and stood up, giving Nagi the cue to sit down. "My division has come across some information as well... But i'll start off with events from earlier today." "Speaking of earlier today." Nagi stood up. "Nagi, Do not interup-" "Sorry, but he interrupted me first, only fair." Nagi cleared his throat once more. "Hundreds of chimeras have poured into the human world. Thank you." Nagi sat down and looked over to Gin.

"Y...yes..." Gin coughed, "As nagi said, we believe this to be the work of Seinaru Akuma. He arrived here in soul society earlier today, brandishing a hollow mask, Bankai and using a white Cero." Gin nodded towards Fumetsu who stood up. "The traitor Akuma was in the precipice world with the exiled shinigami Kento. It appears he forced him into allowing him in the Precipice world, we suspect to search for the chimera as right after they entered, the Chimera began to pour into the human world." 

Fumetsu looked around the table and continued. "He has openly stated that he's been feasting on the flesh of hollows to keep himself alive. More so than that, he attacked Gin, Tsu and myself with intent to kill. He also managed to track down Kuchiki Toshiro, who has returned from the human world, and tried to kill him as well."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh my all of you are so full of questions!" Nagi said rather emotionless. "You did not receive the information as it was not complete. I do not hand in information that has not been thoroughly investigated. That is my job. Handing the information over to you is merely a formality, not really required. It neither helps nor hinders you without it honestly."
> 
> "Ahem." The commander coughed. "Oh right. Also, there has been recent reports of a third world that has cropped up. According to our sources, it's known as Terra Rouge. The beings of this world are an amalgamation of the three races, Human, Hollow and Shinigami. They are called Chimera, I want as many species as you can find brought back to me alive for studying." Nagi was very direct with his wants, why waste time around these people?
> 
> ...



?Well that all sounds very interesting.? Kamina pondered over the fact that both Seinaru Akuma and Kuchiki Toshiro had suddenly reappeared at nearly the exact same time, in fact it almost seemed like.. ?I can only think fate played a part in that encounter happening, to have been split up for ten years, and then suddenly reappear on the exact same day? At nearly the exact same time? That all seems like fate playing it's own hand in the matter of things.? Kamina shook his head and waved his hand, ?Ahh forgive me, I am speaking out of conscience rather than duty again.?

Kamina looked at Fumetsu with utmost interest, ?You said he produced a White Cero?? Kamina scratched his chin, ?That's a new one on me, never heard of anything like it before.?  Kamina pondered over all the information he had been given, as a Captain who ran a division that relayed information he felt obligated to make an informed observation, while also ignoring any gut instincts he might have, and while all the information given to him would suggest Seinaru Akuma created all of the incidents that had been relayed during the Captain's meeting, something just didn't seem to add up to him in the first place. Kamina had been briefed on Kento before after becoming the new 10th division Captain, he had to since his information usually passed by Kento before getting to any Shinigami in the Human World, and one thing stuck out to the man, Kento happened to be a scientist while acting as a Shinigami, and one does not give up one's previous occupation so easily.

?Hmm, yes.? Kamina nodded his head, speaking to himself now, ?All of this seems _very _interesting indeed.? Kamina looked at the Captain Commander, "Commander, with your permission I would like to speak with this Toshiro, to get an idea of what his character is like." Kamina smiled at the Captain Commander, "After all, with no disrespect to Toshiro, I can not make a decision on whether or not I can trust this man without first speaking to him."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Well that all sounds very interesting.? Kamina pondered over the fact that both Seinaru Akuma and Kuchiki Toshiro had suddenly reappeared at nearly the exact same time, in fact it almost seemed like.. ?I can only think fate played a part in that encounter happening, to have been split up for ten years, and then suddenly reappear on the exact same day? At nearly the exact same time? That all seems like fate playing it's own hand in the matter of things.? Kamina shook his head and waved his hand, ?Ahh forgive me, I am speaking out of conscience rather than duty again.?




"It was not the exact same day really. You forget how time changes  within the precipice world." Nagi spoke, "They could have been in there  days before we noticed them." Nagi leaned back in his chair, lifting the  front two legs off the ground, placing his own legs on the table.  "There exists a few suits that are capable of erasing the presence of  even a captain. But there is a limit to the suits ability. Akuma's  erased everything but the smallest drop of spirit, but for that spirit  to come out... It could have been weeks."

"And i do not believe in fate, or coincidence." Nagi yawns, he had grown bored with this meeting.... He wanted to go back to the lab quickly and complete his experiment. "Silence Nagi, you were not being spoken to." Fumetsu growls.




> Kamina looked at Fumetsu with utmost interest, ?You said he produced a White Cero?? Kamina scratched his chin, ?That's a new one on me, never heard of anything like it before.?  Kamina pondered over all the information he had been given, as a Captain who ran a division that relayed information he felt obligated to make an informed observation, while also ignoring any gut instincts he might have, and while all the information given to him would suggest Seinaru Akuma created all of the incidents that had been relayed during the Captain's meeting, something just didn't seem to add up to him in the first place. Kamina had been briefed on Kento before after becoming the new 10th division Captain, he had to since his information usually passed by Kento before getting to any Shinigami in the Human World, and one thing stuck out to the man, Kento happened to be a scientist while acting as a Shinigami, and one does not give up one's previous occupation so easily.
> 
> ?Hmm, yes.? Kamina nodded his head, speaking to himself now, ?All of this seems _very _interesting indeed.? Kamina looked at the Captain Commander, "Commander, with your permission I would like to speak with this Toshiro, to get an idea of what his character is like." Kamina smiled at the Captain Commander, "After all, with no disrespect to Toshiro, I can not make a decision on whether or not I can trust this man without first speaking to him."



"Toshiro can be trusted." Gin comments. "I've worked with him before and he was the student of a close friend of mine Kamina. You've only been here a short period of time... You don't know what it was like during that event. We lost many friends, many brothers and sisters. That is why i personally can vouch for Toshiro-sans trustworthiness." 

"This is all pretty interesting." Zaitou had sat there, listening to the captains all talk amongst each other. "But, We seem to be losing focus." Zaitou stands from his seat and places the baby on the table before him. "My division has been given charge of the hollows movements. I've spent the time before this meeting getting an idea as to what exactly has been going on." He cleared his throat. "We have a major problem, well... Too many problems actually. The Chimera are pouring into the human world? The bigger problem is this. The Vasto Lorde have found a way to evolve."

"What!?" Most of the captains shared the same reaction, minus Nagi, he had already known about this, having given the information to the 8th division a while ago. "There are currently four known species of the new hollow... One of them is the famed Akuryu." "Ever notice how all the evil ones are named Aku? facinating." 

The commander sighed and rubbed his temples. "We need to finis this meeting quickly. The 8th division and 10th division must work together on the hollow and chimera problems. I'll be putting you Nagi, in charge of creating a new section of your division to the maintaining of all information and study on Chimera." Nagi nodded. "Excellent, I hope to start right away." Nagi smirked. "Be sure to grab many live specimens for me." 

The commander had every at the table sit. "From this point fourth, We shall be sending out teams of shinigami from every division. I want groups to be formed and sent out into the human world, I do not want single shinigami guarding towns any longer. Till this threat is taken care of, a team of no less then 3 shall be placed in each town. One member shall have to know Kido in order to heal the other members. I trust you all can come together and form your own divisions teams?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Toshiro can be trusted." Gin comments. "I've worked with him before and he was the student of a close friend of mine Kamina. You've only been here a short period of time... You don't know what it was like during that event. We lost many friends, many brothers and sisters. That is why i personally can vouch for Toshiro-sans trustworthiness."
> 
> "This is all pretty interesting." Zaitou had sat there, listening to the captains all talk amongst each other. "But, We seem to be losing focus." Zaitou stands from his seat and places the baby on the table before him. "My division has been given charge of the hollows movements. I've spent the time before this meeting getting an idea as to what exactly has been going on." He cleared his throat. "We have a major problem, well... Too many problems actually. The Chimera are pouring into the human world? The bigger problem is this. The Vasto Lorde have found a way to evolve."
> 
> ...



“Yes that's true, but while you have worked with him, I have not.” Kamina crossed his arms over his chest, “It is true I have not been in this position for very long, and I didn't do much in the way of participating in the war with Akushou back then.” Kamina smiled at Gin, “I have little doubt in the vouch for your trust in Toshiro, however I still need to meet this man myself.” Kamina shook his head, “Need I remind you that I still owe that debt to Yuugao-sensei for personally helping me master my Zanpaktou many years ago?”

Kamina now looked over to Zaitou who had decided to speak up on a new matter at hand, namely being that the Vasto Lorde had found a new way to evolve, and that the famed Akuryu had been one of the Vasto Lordes that found a way to evolve into the new form. Kamina smirked, “It's always the hollows that start with the name Aku that end up doing something big in the Hollow world.” Kamina had started to grow tired of the meeting, he really wanted to get out of the place so he could go and meet Toshiro, although he had an ulterior motive for doing so. After many years of asking the Captain Commander, he finally got a reprieve, and was allowed to go meet Kento himself, under obvious restrictions that he had to wear the suppression crest in order to keep his power in check while in the Human World. Kamina had felt a small glimmer of Toshiro's reiatsu while down there, and asked Kento about it, which is when Kento briefed him on who the person was.

“_I wonder Kento._” Kamina thought to himself, “_If this Kuchiki Toshiro is really the person you told me he was?_” Kamina had been under orders not to trust Kento, however he had a habit of being a problem child who didn't listen to orders. Kento had already assumed Toshiro would return to Soul Society one day, and had given Kamina a special device in off the chance that the new Captain Commander wouldn't let him return to the human world so easily. Of course Kamina kept this information to himself since he believed Kento to be, while a rather intriguing and suspicious character, trustworthy to a certain extent.

“I believe “those three” are now in a stable enough relationship to form a team.” Kamina smirked at the Captain Commander, he often had to report to the man for their misbehavior around the division barracks, which 90% of the time involved them fighting with each other, and his lack of trying to keep them in check, an old habit he had picked up from Yuugao, “Don't worry, this time around I actually have a disciplinary method in mind to keep them in check.” Oh yes, all Kamina had to do was threaten to send those three to the 12th division as Shinigami who volunteered to let Nagi perform implants on them if they didn't behave themselves in the Human World, and they would listen to him without question.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Yes that's true, but while you have worked with him, I have not.? Kamina crossed his arms over his chest, ?It is true I have not been in this position for very long, and I didn't do much in the way of participating in the war with Akushou back then.? Kamina smiled at Gin, ?I have little doubt in the vouch for your trust in Toshiro, however I still need to meet this man myself.? Kamina shook his head, ?Need I remind you that I still owe that debt to Yuugao-sensei for personally helping me master my Zanpaktou many years ago??
> 
> Kamina now looked over to Zaitou who had decided to speak up on a new matter at hand, namely being that the Vasto Lorde had found a new way to evolve, and that the famed Akuryu had been one of the Vasto Lordes that found a way to evolve into the new form. Kamina smirked, ?It's always the hollows that start with the name Aku that end up doing something big in the Hollow world.? Kamina had started to grow tired of the meeting, he really wanted to get out of the place so he could go and meet Toshiro, although he had an ulterior motive for doing so. After many years of asking the Captain Commander, he finally got a reprieve, and was allowed to go meet Kento himself, under obvious restrictions that he had to wear the suppression crest in order to keep his power in check while in the Human World. Kamina had felt a small glimmer of Toshiro's reiatsu while down there, and asked Kento about it, which is when Kento briefed him on who the person was.
> 
> ...



"Very well." The commander slammed his hand on the table, creating a very loud knocking sound that echoed throughout the whole of the first division. "THIS MEETING IS ADJOURNED!" He shouts, quickly stretching and leaning backward, letting his back pop. "Gah... I'm getting too old for all this sitting." He grumbles, the man was near 5000 years old, but his body was in a shape that none could compare too. 

"Excellent." Nagi stood up and walked over to Gin. "I'll request you form a team with one of my members." He smirked, patting the man on the back and heading out of the room. His hand slipping into his pocket quickly before he exited. "Kamina-sempai." Zaitou bowed to Kamina as he walked over to him, being the next head of a noble family, he was supposed to be above everyone here, yet, he used words that put himself on a lower level than the others. Though he was raised to be a noble, he was taught as a soldier and Kamina had 100 years on him. In terms of rank, they were equals, in Terms of status, Zaitou was far above him.

"Since we are to be working together, I feel that i should personally introduce myself. I am Kogoro Zaitou, next in line as the head of the Kogoro Family. This is my son, Hachima." He lifted up the little boy dressed as a dinosaur, the babe looked at Kamina and "Rawr! RAWR! DIN! DIN!" He moved his hands like a cat as he roared at the man, showing that he was a dinosaur. 

"Yes, yes you are a ferocious dino." Zaitou placed the child on a special sling on his back. "Please forgive him, He's not good at following commands yet." 

Elsewhere- 

Nagi had returned to his division with great speed, passing by the members of his division that continued to try to get his attention. "Excellent, i believe i've retrieved enough of Akuma's spiritual pressure from Tsu, Fumestu and Gin." Nagi removed a silver orb from his jacket and placed it in a small square device with a half circle indent in it. Four claw like fingers came out of the box and gripped the orb. 

Light began to run up the sides of the claws and into the orb. The information from the orb began to travel into Nagi's private terminal within his office. "Now then... Let's work on this one." A second orb is retrieved from his pocket, this orb is perfectly clear, revealing a small ball of red within the center. "I wonder what i can do with this~"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Kamina-sempai." Zaitou bowed to Kamina as he walked over to him, being the next head of a noble family, he was supposed to be above everyone here, yet, he used words that put himself on a lower level than the others. Though he was raised to be a noble, he was taught as a soldier and Kamina had 100 years on him. In terms of rank, they were equals, in Terms of status, Zaitou was far above him.
> 
> "Since we are to be working together, I feel that i should personally introduce myself. I am Kogoro Zaitou, next in line as the head of the Kogoro Family. This is my son, Hachima." He lifted up the little boy dressed as a dinosaur, the babe looked at Kamina and "Rawr! RAWR! DIN! DIN!" He moved his hands like a cat as he roared at the man, showing that he was a dinosaur.
> 
> "Yes, yes you are a ferocious dino." Zaitou placed the child on a special sling on his back. "Please forgive him, He's not good at following commands yet."



Kamina noted that for a noble Zaitou seemed to have some form of respect for those in lower class than himself, a trait he wished many other members of the noble families shared, unfortunately not everyone could have a conscience willing enough to be that kind. Kamina waved his hand after Zaitou called him sempai, ?Oh no need for the formalities, you can just call me Kamina, it's not like we're in a war or anything here.? Kamina nodded at Zaitou has he introduced himself, ?A pleasure to meet you, Zaitou-san.? Kamina had to withhold a chuckle at the kid in the dinosaur costume, now that he had given it some thought, it didn't seem like such a bad idea to keep the kid around, he could bring a little enlightenment to the atmosphere around a sometimes rather gloomy place.

?Ah, but a child of his age should not be!? Kamina placed a hand on Zaitou's shoulder as he stood up, ?It's good for the young ones to keep their innocence until they are old enough to understand how the world works.? Kamina gave Zaitou a smile, ?I would keep my eye peered very carefully on the world of Hollows, with this Chimera incident, it is likely the Hollows could meander down into the Human World to see what's causing such a fuss.? Kamina nodded to himself, ?This incident is going to cause me more trouble than it's worth, I was already busy sorting through information needed to coordinate investigations into possible Hollow transgressions into the Human World, something that hasn't happened in many years, this will no doubt put me behind on that.? Kamina looked at the kid on Zaitou's back, ?Is he one of those kids that doesn't mind being held by other people, or does he instantly cry when he's held by anyone except his parents??


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kamina noted that for a noble Zaitou seemed to have some form of respect for those in lower class than himself, a trait he wished many other members of the noble families shared, unfortunately not everyone could have a conscience willing enough to be that kind. Kamina waved his hand after Zaitou called him sempai, ?Oh no need for the formalities, you can just call me Kamina, it's not like we're in a war or anything here.? Kamina nodded at Zaitou has he introduced himself, ?A pleasure to meet you, Zaitou-san.? Kamina had to withhold a chuckle at the kid in the dinosaur costume, now that he had given it some thought, it didn't seem like such a bad idea to keep the kid around, he could bring a little enlightenment to the atmosphere around a sometimes rather gloomy place.
> 
> ?Ah, but a child of his age should not be!? Kamina placed a hand on Zaitou's shoulder as he stood up, ?It's good for the young ones to keep their innocence until they are old enough to understand how the world works.? Kamina gave Zaitou a smile, ?I would keep my eye peered very carefully on the world of Hollows, with this Chimera incident, it is likely the Hollows could meander down into the Human World to see what's causing such a fuss.? Kamina nodded to himself, ?This incident is going to cause me more trouble than it's worth, I was already busy sorting through information needed to coordinate investigations into possible Hollow transgressions into the Human World, something that hasn't happened in many years, this will no doubt put me behind on that.? Kamina looked at the kid on Zaitou's back, ?Is he one of those kids that doesn't mind being held by other people, or does he instantly cry when he's held by anyone except his parents??



Zaitou rubs the back of his head, though Hachima was happily growling and roaring at the other captains who'd been talking amongst themselves. "He tends to cry when separated from me." He pointed at the sling on his back. "That's why i had to bring this with me. If i don't bring him around, then the staff get upset because of his crying." But Zaitou nodded at the previous comment. "I wish i could leave the child in a safe spot, but i think sometimes the safest place is with me."

Zaitou took a breath before continuing with the important matters. "Considering we will be working together on the problems in the human world, I believe we should visit this Toshiro-san together. At the very least, I would like to see what he knows about the events that lead to the hollows evolutions and... I'm curious about the effects hollowfication has on shinigami. So i'd like to speak to him about Akuma."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaitou rubs the back of his head, though Hachima was happily growling and roaring at the other captains who'd been talking amongst themselves. "He tends to cry when separated from me." He pointed at the sling on his back. "That's why i had to bring this with me. If i don't bring him around, then the staff get upset because of his crying." But Zaitou nodded at the previous comment. "I wish i could leave the child in a safe spot, but i think sometimes the safest place is with me."
> 
> Zaitou took a breath before continuing with the important matters. "Considering we will be working together on the problems in the human world, I believe we should visit this Toshiro-san together. At the very least, I would like to see what he knows about the events that lead to the hollows evolutions and... I'm curious about the effects hollowfication has on shinigami. So i'd like to speak to him about Akuma."



?I see, perhaps that is true.? Kamina need not question the authenticity of how annoying a child's crying could be, ?I have dealt with many a crying child while I lived in or visited Rukongai.? Kamina decided not to push the subject any further since Zaitou seemed to be moving onto more pressing issues, which basically contended with the fact that he wanted to accompany him in order to ask him about the evolution of the hollows, and he's also curious about what effect hollowfication has on Shinigami, so he'd want to speak to him about Akuma as well, and although Kamina respected that he wished to question the man about Akuma, one thing seemed to boggle his mind.

?I agree that you should question him about Akuma's hollowfication, that will provide some useful information for you.? Kamina let out a sigh, ?I question Toshiro's knowledge about that event though, I had heard that during the event he had been knocked unconscious, it's possible some of his details may be flawed.? Kamina waved his hand once again, ?Once again I am speaking out of conscience rather than duty, ignore what I just said once more, I really need to break my habit of doing that sometimes.? Kamina smirked at Zaitou, ?Well then, enough jibber jabbering around here, let us go meet Kuchiki Toshiro.?

Elsewhere​ 
?I can't believe Akuma actually inflicted a wound on you.? Kihone had just finished patching up the wound on Toshiro's head, ?I thought for sure that he had only knocked us unconscious, I guess he wanted to make it look convincing??

?I'm not entirely convinced that was Akuma's doing.? Toshiro sighed, that damned bastard Nagi, just what had he done back there, ?I'm more convinced Nagi is up to something, and that something happens to involve me.? Toshiro shook his head, ?A wound inflicted by Akuma is not something that delays itself, it will show up the minute it's inflicted.?

?I suppose that's true, but what do you think Nagi did?? Kihone shuddered at the thought of the Captain, she only ever addressed him by his title when he was around, ?I mean who knows what that man could get away with. Sometimes I think he's worse than your description of Kento's torture techniques.?

?They're even.? Toshiro stated without emotion, ?I can't decide who's worse between the two, and quite frankly I want to be done with that conversation.?

?So, what are you going to do about what Akuma told you?? Kihone pondered over the fact that Toshiro couldn't get into the Human World easily right now, ?It's not like the Captain Commander is just going to let you run off into the Human World, and if you leave rashly then you'll be considered a traitor.?

?I already have some ideas in mind, there's got to be at least one Shinigami that's dependable around here.? Toshiro smirked at Kihone, ?All I have to do is ask them to pick something up from the Human World, and bring it back to me, shouldn't be too much of an issue.?

?That plan seems far too simply contrived to work.? Kihone shook her head, ?They'd be caught before they even brought it back to you, wouldn't they??

?If I were a suspect that would be true, however someone carrying a package for me from the Human World is hardly suspect.? Toshiro smirked at Kihone, ?I've been there for ten years after all, I'm bound to have a few contacts somewhere down there, at least in Soul Society's eyes anyways.? Toshiro placed a hand to his mouth, ?Enough about that though, I'd like to enjoy the peacefulness of this place while it lasts.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

11th division- 

Akuma stood up out of bed, a few hours sleep and his wounds were healed. "Excellent, Now then." He grabbed his blade and threw his clothes back on, heading out of the door and towards the edge of the division. He could see people running around and trying forming groups of three to seven people... "The hell is going on here?" He thought to himself, he could have sworn he'd seen a few people from other divisions too... but that wasn't possible. 

Akuma made his way to the main gate to the human world, but was stopped by the guards. "Sorry sir, we can not allow a single shinigami to pass through these gates. New rules, you must be in a group of at least three." Akuma looked the two men over and then opened his mouth. "I'm enough to count for three. Open the door."

"Sorry sir, these orders come from the captain commander himself." "Well I'm sure if i go with him it's fine right?" Akira stepped up to the guards, he was nervous about being near Akuma, but he too needed to head to the human world, he'd heard about a man who could answer his questions about that powerful hollow he sensed in the sky earlier. "That only makes two sir." The men continued to block the path to the human world. 

"I'll go with them."  A third shinigami approached, his hair was long and white, an eye patch covering his left eye. His right eye a shimmering blue the likes of which most had never seen. "Very well." The guards stepped down, allowing the three to pass. "As soon as we get to the human world, We are not to see each other." Akuma growled. "Understood..." Akira said meekly. "Oh you're no fun."


Zaitou/Kamina-

Zaitou nodded as Kamina spoke, he didn't want to push the issue much. He figured Kamina would continue to speak his mind... But Zaitou knew Toshiro had to know something... anything about that event ten years ago. That's all that he needed... "Very well, Let's get going."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaitou/Kamina-
> 
> Zaitou nodded as Kamina spoke, he didn't want to push the issue much. He figured Kamina would continue to speak his mind... But Zaitou knew Toshiro had to know something... anything about that event ten years ago. That's all that he needed... "Very well, Let's get going."



?I thought I felt that presence somewhere nearby.? Kamina suddenly came into the picture, interrupting Toshiro and Kihone's previous conversation, ?Ah, so you must be this Toshiro-san I've heard a lot about, you've recently become the talk of the town amongst the Captains.?

?Oh, have I? I guess you get pretty popular when you're attacked by an infamous criminal.? Toshiro raised an eyebrow at the two new people who had come into the Fourth Division barracks where he and Kihone had been staying, ?Might I ask who you are??

?How rude of me not to introduce myself, I am Hoshiro Kamina, the Captain of the 10th division.? Kamina turned his attention to the man behind him, and Toshiro now caught a glimpse of the baby in a dinosaur costume on his back, ?This is the new Captain for the 8th division, just appointed today, Kogoro Zaitou.?

?K-Kogoro?!? Kihone suddenly stood at attention, she had met noble family members before, and she knew that it was best to show as much decency and respect as you could around them, ?N-nice to meet you, Zaitou-taichou.? Kihone bowed as she spoke to Zaitou.

?Oi, oi, with all the lavishing respect you might make the man feel uncomfortable.? Toshiro shook his head and stood up, ?By the way, what's with the kid in the dinosaur suit??

"I don't know, but he's really cute!" Kihone squealed in delight, "I want to hold him!"

"Oh there's no need to worry about that right now." Kamina smiled at Toshiro, "I'm sure Zaitou-san will explain that you in due time if he feels like it."

"I see, well in that case." Toshiro offered hand to the men, "My name is Kuchiki Toshiro, nice to meet you, may I ask what business you have with me?"

 ?Of course, always a pleasure to meet a new face.? Kamina took Toshiro's hand first and shook it, ?We actually came here to ask you a few questions regarding the recent incident that happened with Akuma.? Kamina waved his hand at the look on Toshiro's face, ?Oh don't worry, this isn't an official investigation or anything like that, it's more to satisfy our own curiosity.?

?Is that so?? Toshiro smirked at the two men, ?Well then by all means ask away, I will tell you anything you want to know.?

?Excellent! A man like you I can grow to like.? Kamina turned his attention back to Zaitou, ?Zaitou-san, why don't you get your questions out of the way first.? Kamina stepped aside to allow the new Captain a chance to ask his questions to Toshiro.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I thought I felt that presence somewhere nearby.? Kamina suddenly came into the picture, interrupting Toshiro and Kihone's previous conversation, ?Ah, so you must be this Toshiro-san I've heard a lot about, you've recently become the talk of the town amongst the Captains.?
> 
> ?Oh, have I? I guess you get pretty popular when you're attacked by an infamous criminal.? Toshiro raised an eyebrow at the two new people who had come into the Fourth Division barracks where he and Kihone had been staying, ?Might I ask who you are??
> 
> ...



"Ah?" Zaitou blinked, he hadn't been paying attention much to what was being said.... "Ahem... right." He coughed into his hand and stepped forward. "Greetings Toshiro-san. I am Kogoro Zaitou, Next head of the Kogoro family. Though I am from one of the four noble families, please do not feel that you need to lavish formalities on me. I don't enjoy them much." He bowed to Toshiro before he continued, showing humbleness before the two. Something no noble would do for anyone beneath them.

"I wanted to ask you... What exactly was it that lead to Akuma's hollowfication? You knew him well before that event correct? But more than that... What was it that made him want to release Akushou? I know the 11th division are known for arrogance in their fighting capabilities... did he wish to test himself? What happened in the war ten years ago? When Akushou merged the two worlds, you were there personally correct? Most of the captains can only give me a first hand account, but i find a spectator in the event is privy to far more knowledge about the event. They get to see the entire thing unfold rather than focus on a single entity." 

He then wondered one more thing... "You spend a lot of time with Kento correct Toshiro-san... I've been wondering.... Have you seen it? The legendary key?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah?" Zaitou blinked, he hadn't been paying attention much to what was being said.... "Ahem... right." He coughed into his hand and stepped forward. "Greetings Toshiro-san. I am Kogoro Zaitou, Next head of the Kogoro family. Though I am from one of the four noble families, please do not feel that you need to lavish formalities on me. I don't enjoy them much." He bowed to Toshiro before he continued, showing humbleness before the two. Something no noble would do for anyone beneath them.
> 
> "I wanted to ask you... What exactly was it that lead to Akuma's hollowfication? You knew him well before that event correct? But more than that... What was it that made him want to release Akushou? I know the 11th division are known for arrogance in their fighting capabilities... did he wish to test himself? What happened in the war ten years ago? When Akushou merged the two worlds, you were there personally correct? Most of the captains can only give me a first hand account, but i find a spectator in the event is privy to far more knowledge about the event. They get to see the entire thing unfold rather than focus on a single entity."
> 
> He then wondered one more thing... "You spend a lot of time with Kento correct Toshiro-san... I've been wondering.... Have you seen it? The legendary key?"



?Ohoho.? Kamina grinned at the Captain, ?He's ripe full of even more questions than I am, that also ended with a rather interesting one.? Kamina crossed his arms as he waited for Toshiro to begin answering the questions, he would be curious to know exactly how Toshiro would answer all of those questions.

?That's a bit too many questions at once there.? Toshiro rubbed the back of his head, ?What happened that made Akuma end up hollowifying? Well that's a simple one to answer, Akuma got his eye cut up by a Hollow we fought, and well, you know what they say, an eye for an eye.? Toshiro didn't feel like he needed to go into detail about that explanation, the answer should have been obvious enough for anyone to figure out.

?As for why Akuma wanted to unseal Akushou?? Toshiro shrugged his shoulders, he had no reason to tell them the truth right now, ?He planned on using Akushou to further increase his own power, as he put it in his own words, nothing more and nothing less.? Toshiro felt slightly awkward about this explanation, even though he knew what he was saying wasn't the truth, and even though he should have been able to switch at any time, he felt somehow compelled to speak the details the way Akuma had made everyone believe.

?As for what happened when Akushou attempted to merge the two worlds?? Toshiro smirked at Zaitou, ?Not that I took much enjoyment in it, but it was a brilliant sight to see for sure, you could see Soul Society from the Human World, and the Human World from Soul Society.? Toshiro closed his eyes as he thought back to the event, ?All the Shinigami and Humans there fought to their utmost compacity, in fact the Captains had some of the hardest battles out of anyone during the war, but it was perhaps the Captain Commander who had the toughest duty of all.? Toshiro sighed with remorse, ?He ended up giving up his own life to defeat Akushou, however both their energies merely became absorbed by the Kidou Akushou had used to merge the two worlds. Then a Vice Captain noticed a hole in the orb which showed both worlds.? Toshiro opened his eyes to look at Zaitou, ?After that, every single Captain, Vice Captain, Vaizard, and Human gave up their energies to crack that orb in the sky, and we managed to obtain victory, with both the worlds resetting back to normal, or so we had thought anyways, it looks like all of that merely managed to create a new world.?

?Legendary Key?? Toshiro tilted his head at Zaitou, ?Kento's never even spoken a word about anything like that, much less would he ever show me something to that extent.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ohoho.? Kamina grinned at the Captain, ?He's ripe full of even more questions than I am, that also ended with a rather interesting one.? Kamina crossed his arms as he waited for Toshiro to begin answering the questions, he would be curious to know exactly how Toshiro would answer all of those questions.
> 
> ?That's a bit too many questions at once there.? Toshiro rubbed the back of his head, ?What happened that made Akuma end up hollowifying? Well that's a simple one to answer, Akuma got his eye cut up by a Hollow we fought, and well, you know what they say, an eye for an eye.? Toshiro didn't feel like he needed to go into detail about that explanation, the answer should have been obvious enough for anyone to figure out.
> 
> ...



Zaitou nodded and rubbed the back of his head. "To be honest, i don't believe that is the full story Toshiro-san. You seem to forget, I am a Kogoro, and Kogoro Kimichi is my younger sister. She told me many things about Akuma... But what you said, it doesn't fit with the Akuma she told me about... nor the Akuma i met... Though it was over ten years ago, Kimchi had brought him home. I had the chance to speak with him, if only for a few minutes... He seemed... I don't know... More like that of the kenpachi. You could sense an almost childlike innocence hidden somewhere deep within him. "

He rubbed chuckled a little and smiled. "Sorry, Sorry." He bowed once more. "I wish you had seen the key... I've always been curious about it. But Kamina-san... you can continue now."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaitou nodded and rubbed the back of his head. "To be honest, i don't believe that is the full story Toshiro-san. You seem to forget, I am a Kogoro, and Kogoro Kimichi is my younger sister. She told me many things about Akuma... But what you said, it doesn't fit with the Akuma she told me about... nor the Akuma i met... Though it was over ten years ago, Kimchi had brought him home. I had the chance to speak with him, if only for a few minutes... He seemed... I don't know... More like that of the kenpachi. You could sense an almost childlike innocence hidden somewhere deep within him. "
> 
> He rubbed chuckled a little and smiled. "Sorry, Sorry." He bowed once more. "I wish you had seen the key... I've always been curious about it. But Kamina-san... you can continue now."



"Hoo, that's quite interesting, so you're related to someone who knows Akuma." Kamina found that piece of information very interesting to know, he had never met the man personally, although he had always been interested in doing so.

?Ah Kimichi-san, I haven't seen her in forever.? Kihone smiled as she thought about the girl, ?We talked about many things while she was around, she always kept me bugging me about whether or not I found Toshiro-kun's whereabouts while he was in the Human World.?

?What?? Toshiro raised an eyebrow, ?You were searching for me while I was in the Human World??

?Only a couple of times, I wasn't allowed to go down very often.? Kihone looked down at the ground, ?Most of the time I either never felt your reiatsu or it was always just a trace amount left behind.?

?Ahem!? Kamina got the attention of the talking couple, ?Yes, while that's all fine and good, I actually wanted to talk to you about your.. stay in the Human World, as it's my jurisdiction to send information to Shinigami in that world.?

?Of course, you may ask away, I will try to tell you everything I know.? Toshiro awaited the questions Kamina had for him.

?First of all, why is it that no one had been able to detect your reiatsu while in the Human World?? Kamina looked at the man with interest, ?A reiatsu as large as yours would have been possible to ignore, however from the reports I've received it rarely if ever surfaced.?

?That would be because I asked Kento to make me a special Gigai.? Toshiro smirked at Kamina, ?It's a Gigai that suppresses the reiatsu of it's user to normal human levels.?

?Ah I see, but that would be slightly more suspicious.? Kamina grinned at the young man before him, ?You see if you had been hiding in a Gigai for ten years with virtually little to no sign of your reiatsu, that doesn't explain how you got to be as strong as you did in only ten years.?

?I can't tell you how to be honest.? Toshiro shrugged his shoulders, looking at Kamina with mild interest, ?I did train in a location from time to time to keep my power up, which I'm not going to give away as the location happens to not be mine, however I noticed that instead of merely keeping my power up, it seemed to increase with every time I trained, as though I was obtaining battle experience from something that's not myself.?

?Interesting, very interesting, so you don't know how you got so strong.? Kamina took on a more serious look, ?Tell me, did you ever sense any Hollow while down in the Human World??

?Every now and then I felt a Hollow reiatsu I guess, I don't really think I felt many of them, but they didn't stay long enough for me to check it out.? Toshiro frowned, ?Did you already receive that information??

?Yes actually, as a matter of fact I was going to request to send a team down there to investigate it.? Kamina crossed his arms over his chest, ?You see I find it odd that the Hollow entered that world unless they were looking for something, so the question is what they were searching for.?

?Don't know the answer to that, with the accumulation of reiatsu slowly making it's way across the Human World so quickly, maybe they had been drawn to that.? Toshiro shrugged his shoulders, ?I'm not a genius, and I'm no detective, that kind of job is best left up to the ninth division.?

?Right you are!? Kamina smiled at the man, he had determined with enough information that Toshiro was a trustworthy individual, ?I believe that's all for my questions then, that's all I really needed to know.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaitou listened to conversation and decided he had heard what he needed. "Very well, I believe that will be all for me." He nodded to Kihone and Toshiro before heading out, if Kamina needed to ask anymore questions, then that would be up to him. Though, Zaitou couldn't help but wonder why Kamina was so curious in the first place. "It's not my place to ask... But that girl, she knew Kimichi. I should talk to her about that later." He nodded and left the area in a flash of speed.

12th division- 

"And now... The button." Nagi pressed a single key on his computer and watched a swirl of light engulf the tube sitting before him. Most would wonder, what is this tube? Why is it here? What does that matter, Nagi was having fun with this. But he needed to make sure this experiment went a little faster. "I'll have to move this lab over there for it to work." He thought to himself. "I suppose that should be fine."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaitou listened to conversation and decided he had heard what he needed. "Very well, I believe that will be all for me." He nodded to Kihone and Toshiro before heading out, if Kamina needed to ask anymore questions, then that would be up to him. Though, Zaitou couldn't help but wonder why Kamina was so curious in the first place. "It's not my place to ask... But that girl, she knew Kimichi. I should talk to her about that later." He nodded and left the area in a flash of speed.



“Oh? He left awfully fast.” Kamina blinked, “Must be a pretty busy man, just moving into the division as a new Captain, has to make a good impression on the division members after all, no one likes a sour Captain.” Kamina decided to wait for now, he would give his little gift to Toshiro later on, “Ah Toshiro-san, I shall be sending you a notice eventually, when you receive it I would like you to report to my office.”

“A notice to report to your office?” Toshiro raised an eyebrow at the man, “What exactly are you planning, Kamina?” Toshiro was not sure he liked exactly where this conversation would end up going to.

 “I received a gift from an acquaintance of yours.” Kamina winked at the man, and then turned to leave the division quarters, “He's a very busy man, always looking for the newest thing that interests him, he told me to give it to you when the time was right.” With that, Kamina shunpo'd out of the Fourth Division and back towards his own division quarters.

“What the heck was that all about?” Kihone couldn't quite wrap her hand about what Kamina had been telling Toshiro, although Toshiro had a hunch as to what Kamina might be referring to, but he would worry about that at a later time, more specifically when Kamina decided it would be best to ring him up about that.

“It's nothing to worry about.” Toshiro smiled at Kihone, “Something that me and him will likely discuss over a cup of tea.”

“You're up to something funny again.” Kihone grinned at Toshiro, “I know you well enough now that I can detect that look in your eyes.”

“Well you know me, I'm always in the wrong place at the right time.” Toshiro smirked as he cracked a joke about what the Captain Commander had said to him earlier, which caused Kihone to burst out laughing.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Of course, not a problem.? Daroga smiled at the two Shinigami as he led them inside the house, ?Please help yourselves to anything you like, I'll go get that radio real quick.? Daroga excused himself to go off to another room, and began searching through drawers and other things in the room for the radio, ?Okay I know I put it somewhere in this house, no where the hell could it be?? Daroga's eyes narrowed as he continued to search in multiple locations inside the house, making quite a bit of a ruckus as he did so.
> 
> ?Aha!? Daroga pulled the radio out of a drawer, ?I've found you at last!? Daroga made his way back out to the Shinigami, who were busy discussing something entirely unrelated to the incident of fixing her PSP, and he made a strong coughing sound to get their attention, ?I believe you will be wanting this, won't you?? Daroga tossed the radio to Fumiko who ended up catching it easily, ?Now then I'll go make some drinks.?



"Something on the rocks please!" Fumiko yelled out to Dargoa's retreating form. "I'm pretty sure he doesn't have alcohol in here Fumiko...at least I don't think he should." He trailed off as he preceded to sit on the floor, cross leg style as Fumiko decided to pretty much make herself at home by sprawling out all over the man's bed with PSP in hand. When Daroga in the other room making drinks it was relatively quiet between Fumiko and Kioshi as they sat in his room. The only noise was the occasional sound of the PSP yelling "Hadouken" repeatedly.

"Kioshi." The older shinigami said suddenly with a somewhat serious tone catching the aforementioned boy by surprise by how she said his name. "What's up?" He said in response as he waited for his partner to speak what was on her mind. "Why is it that you covered my mouth back there. You know, when I was trying to remember Toshiro?" She questioned never taking her eyes off her PSP.

_"Crap!"_ He thought to himself as he began unconsciously twisting the back of his hair. His gaze shifted to the older woman on the bed, reluctant to speak. He really didn't want to talk about that here and now. Every they would take about the subject it would always erupt into an argument between the two. Though he couldn't just sit and not answer, no, Fumiko wanted an answer to something, she would be on a person like the most hellish itch a person ever had.

"I...don't want our business out there is all..." He said softly as he gaze turned to the ground. He already knew what her response would be before she even opened her mouth. "_Who cares if people know? Stop acting so butt-hurt"_ _"Who cares if people know? Stop acting so butt-hurt."_ He thought at the same time as she spoke the exact words.

"Well your family isn't some stuck up minor family who care about every little thing! You can afford not to care!" He said somewhat bitterly as he snapped his head toward her. He tried not to yell, but his voice was rising. This subject always riled him up, but what made it worse was the fact she would never look at him face to face when talking about. Always telling him to "Get over it" or "Learn to let go" though never having the decency to look him in the eye and say it.

"Sounds like an excuse to me..." She replied lazily as she set up from Dargoa's bed to place her back up against the wall. "How would you know? It's not like you live with me!" He yelled louder and still she kept her eyes on her PSP. "It's easy to say I'm making excuses, but every time you bring this up...you don't even look at me in the face. I may make excuses, but I'm not running away from anything." Those words finally invoked a response, but still not the one he wanted. Fumiko stopped playing the game only for a very brief period of time before picking back up her pace.

Once again there was nothing, but silence in the room.



InfIchi said:


> "Very well." The commander slammed his hand on the table, creating a very loud knocking sound that echoed throughout the whole of the first division. "THIS MEETING IS ADJOURNED!" He shouts, quickly stretching and leaning backward, letting his back pop. "Gah... I'm getting too old for all this sitting." He grumbles, the man was near 5000 years old, but his body was in a shape that none could compare too.



"I'm so glad to see I"m not the only old one here Head-taichou?" Spoke his lieutenant rather jokingly as she entered inside the meeting hall. It was rather funny considering Jeido was nowhere near her captian in age, yet considered by of them to be 'old'. In his case it was true, but in hers it far short of the actual truth.

She met her captain, the head captain of the entire Gotei 13, face to face with her trade mark teasing smile on her face. It was forever hard for someone to read her thoughts, most considered her an enigma of sorts. "I heard some things from the other captains, so please excuse my tongue dear Suyo-taichou." She spoke as she folded her arms across her chest. "Is it good to, shall I say, trust Alice, who has just found her way back down the rabbit hole?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> "I'm so glad to see I"m not the only old one here Head-taichou?" Spoke his lieutenant rather jokingly as she entered inside the meeting hall. It was rather funny considering Jeido was nowhere near her captian in age, yet considered by of them to be 'old'. In his case it was true, but in hers it far short of the actual truth.
> 
> She met her captain, the head captain of the entire Gotei 13, face to face with her trade mark teasing smile on her face. It was forever hard for someone to read her thoughts, most considered her an enigma of sorts. "I heard some things from the other captains, so please excuse my tongue dear Suyo-taichou." She spoke as she folded her arms across her chest. "Is it good to, shall I say, trust Alice, who has just found her way back down the rabbit hole?"



"There are many here who have hundreds of years on you Jeido." Shuyo placed a pipe in his mouth and struck a match to smoke his tobacco. The fourth division captain always complained when he did this, something about Shuyo's health. "By Alice are we talking about Toshiro?" Shuyo looked down at his vice captain, he was a rather large man when he stood before most of the captains, though his hair probably added another foot or two.

"We have to trust him. We've been out of touch in the human world because of the decrease in hollow attacks. We've been focused on our own front for the past ten years... To have a first hand account of the human world, that's whats important right now. Alice will be trusted, long as she turns from the red queen." Shuyo took a mighty puff from his pipe and blew the smoke into the air. "Now let's take a look round the grounds... my old bones need some exercise."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hueco Mundo-

"Akuma-sama!" A blue haired arrancar rushes over to Akuma, she's breathing heavily, though Akuma just watches her chest go up and fall down out of joy, not concern... "What is it?" "The human world is being invaded by those... creatures." Akuma sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Wellp, Guess i'll go take care of it. Stay here and keep the base safe." The woman nodded. "I will be sure to sacrifice myself if need Akuma-sama!" She salutes. "Oi! Oi! No need to sacrifice yourself.. Just, make sure no one takes control over this place alright? We got enough trouble with this four kings... Everyone wants to have the one spot not under their control.." He sighed and stood from his chair, raising his zanpakto. 

"Right then." Stabbing it into the air, he creates a gargantia into the human world. "I'll be back in a little while then." "Yes! Akuma-sama!!!" The arrancar salutes. 

Human World-

"So, this is the human world?" Akuma looks around, almost uniterested. "Eh? You came here without knowing about it?" Akira asks. "That's a bit odd, don't you think?" Akuma turned to the white haired shinigami and grabbed his collar. "Who the hell are you anyways?" The shinigami merely smiled and adjusted his eyepatch. Akuma had moved it a little when he grabbed him so abruptly. "I'm Toa, from the 4th division." Akuma shook his head. "Tch... fourth division weaklings..." He grumbled, dropping Toa and heading off on his own. 

"Ah, i'm sorry, but you might not have heard." Toa stepped over to Akuma and Akira, who tried to leave as well. "Since we all entered together." Toa held his hand out, showing a strange circle on his wrist. "We are now linked. We must stay in a group." Akuma looked down at his wrist to see the same circle, even Akira had it. "Ah shit." Akuma growled. "Tch... Fine, but don't get in my way." 

As Akuma spoke, there was a disturbance in the air around them... "Eh? The hell?" Seinaru Akuma appears behind the group of shinigami, he was in luck these kids didn't know about him... "Oh? Another shinigami? Interesting... but why is it you don't bear the symbol?" Toa asked, looking over Seinaru. "None of your business brat." Akuma grumbled. "Oh! Your uniform bears the symbol of the 11th! What's your name?" "It's Akuma, now-" "I'm sorry, but did you say Akuma?" Matsura Akuma stepped forward. "Sure did brat, what's it to you?" "I'm Akuma."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> "Something on the rocks please!" Fumiko yelled out to Dargoa's retreating form. "I'm pretty sure he doesn't have alcohol in here Fumiko...at least I don't think he should." He trailed off as he preceded to sit on the floor, cross leg style as Fumiko decided to pretty much make herself at home by sprawling out all over the man's bed with PSP in hand. When Daroga in the other room making drinks it was relatively quiet between Fumiko and Kioshi as they sat in his room. The only noise was the occasional sound of the PSP yelling "Hadouken" repeatedly.
> 
> "Kioshi." The older shinigami said suddenly with a somewhat serious tone catching the aforementioned boy by surprise by how she said his name. "What's up?" He said in response as he waited for his partner to speak what was on her mind. "Why is it that you covered my mouth back there. You know, when I was trying to remember Toshiro?" She questioned never taking her eyes off her PSP.
> 
> ...



“Good news everyone! You are now listening to this in the voice of Professor Farnsworth!” Daroga burst out into the room with absolutely zero drinks in his hands, breaking the silence of the room with a devious smirk on his face as he looked at the two Shinigami that he happened to invite into his home, “To be a little more serious, I just heard from a fellow Shinigami that they are now sending at least three man teams down to the Human World to deal with a mess that's broken out down there, so let see me here, if I include myself as one, then Kioshi as two, and Fumiko as three, that makes a three man team, which is exactly what we require to go down to the Human World.” Daroga smirked at the two Shinigami, “So what do you say, do you want head out now, or would you prefer to wait until later and possibly miss out on all the fun?”

Daroga did some stretches to prepare himself for the long trip, “Oh yeah, I suppose I should add one more detail, they're going to be placing a special seal on the teams who go down into the Human World.” Daroga grinned at Fumiko and Kioshi, “Once that seal is placed on the team, they will be bound together and unable to separate, thus meaning that we're pretty much stuck together until we finish whatever job needs to be done down there.” Daroga raised an eyebrow at the two, "Oh yeah, not that this really matters since I happen to know Kido, but they require at least one person to know healing Kido, do you either of you two also happen to know how to use Kido?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Terra Rouge-

  Kento and Guy walked around with the girl they had promised to protect.  Guy wasn?t sure where Nadika really fit in the scale of things, nor was he sure about this Kento? ?Alright, I think I?ve seen all I?ll need for right now.? Kento nodded, he?d collected a few samples and readings that would have to do for right now. With this information, he should be able to create a means of travel to Terra Rouge similar to the white door.  ?I think you for this chance Guy, Nadika.? Kento bowed to the two, Guy bowed back and opened up the white door for Kento, he already knew what he wanted. ?Ah, thank you.? Kento stepped through the door, on the other side, the door was red and it closed behind kento? ?Who created this I wonder.? 

  12th Division- 

  ?It?s coming along nicely.? Nagi stood before a large vat; he?d wanted this next batch to be finished quickly.  Luckily, through his studies of the precipice world and other sorts of creatures, he?d found a way of speeding up time in a selected area by as quickly as he wanted. Though, this area was currently the vat he stood before? ?You must learn to crawl before you can walk.? Nagi turned his back to the vat and stepped out of the room.   ?I?ll see you shortly.?

  11th division-

  ?Eh~ Why are the Akuma?s always a problem?? Kenpachi sighs after hearing Akuma had left on his own. ?He?s just like Seinaru.? Though Kenpachi had seen Seinaru first hand? she always had her doubts about what had happened, why is it that everything was placed on that man?? There was something that didn?t feel right about it? but she couldn?t put her finger on it. Perhaps, the commander knew something he was admitting? He didn?t seem that shocked about Akuma?s movements?


----------



## Cjones (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

"Working as a trio huh?" "Must be awfully ol serious that that thar Head captain gone and gives us an order likes this." Sitting up from the bed and placing her PSP into her back pocket, Fumiko began to stretch after she finished speaking. It would seem that things were finally going to get rather busy from here on out.

"Finally taking a trip back to the human world. A very peaceful place since the incident years ago." Well as he remembered it, it really wasn't a trip to the human world so the speak. It was more like Fumiko needed something and she dragged him along everywhere she went before finally finding some game she was looking for and then leaving soon afterwards.

"You can use kido effectively too Daroga? Seems like Kioshi's the lucky on in this group" The female shinigami said as she brofist the male, much to his surprise.. Among the unseated officers of every division Fumiko prided herself over her kido abilities, one of her goals was to, in fact, become the greatest kido user in the Gotei 13. "I pride myself over my ability to utlize kido. Top of my class. Bwahahahaha!" She started laughing while pointing her hand out and placing just above her mouth.

"Yea, she is pretty good." Kioshi cosigned. "Kioshi sucks at it. Like trying to watch Bender not to drink." "...I don't suck that bad! I'd just...rather not use it is all." He said in response as he rubbed his chin earning a chuckle from his friend.

"Anyway we're ready to head out whenever you are. Seems we're going to be together for a while."



InfIchi said:


> "There are many here who have hundreds of years on you Jeido." Shuyo placed a pipe in his mouth and struck a match to smoke his tobacco. The fourth division captain always complained when he did this, something about Shuyo's health. "By Alice are we talking about Toshiro?" Shuyo looked down at his vice captain, he was a rather large man when he stood before most of the captains, though his hair probably added another foot or two.
> 
> "We have to trust him. We've been out of touch in the human world because of the decrease in hollow attacks. We've been focused on our own front for the past ten years... To have a first hand account of the human world, that's whats important right now. Alice will be trusted, long as she turns from the red queen." Shuyo took a mighty puff from his pipe and blew the smoke into the air. "Now let's take a look round the grounds... my old bones need some exercise."



"Well I suppose that's that then." Jeido didn't need to question the matter any further than she already had. If her captain felt the boy was trust worthy then she too would put her support behind her captains judge of character. Keeping her arms folded she diligently walked beside Shuyo as they set out for a leisurely stroll around the grounds.

"Putting the Kuchiki kid aside, it seems there are only a handful of the Gotei 13 that were around during the Akushou incident. The majority of us are relatively new, so I find all this to be rather...strange maybe the word." All this current drama and with the influx of new officers, Jeido was rather interested in all of these things, it pique her curiosity, but at the same time something was telling her that trouble was afoot. 

"The new Sixth Division captain and Toshiro sharing the same name and then the recently appointed captain of Eighth Division. The former Eleventh Division hound coming back just to finish business. I might just be looking to deep into absolutely nothing." She spoke rather casually as she waved her hands and shrugged her arms.

"Excuse my ramblings Shuyo-taichou."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> "Well I suppose that's that then." Jeido didn't need to question the matter any further than she already had. If her captain felt the boy was trust worthy then she too would put her support behind her captains judge of character. Keeping her arms folded she diligently walked beside Shuyo as they set out for a leisurely stroll around the grounds.
> 
> "Putting the Kuchiki kid aside, it seems there are only a handful of the Gotei 13 that were around during the Akushou incident. The majority of us are relatively new, so I find all this to be rather...strange maybe the word." All this current drama and with the influx of new officers, Jeido was rather interested in all of these things, it pique her curiosity, but at the same time something was telling her that trouble was afoot.
> 
> ...



Shuyo took a large drag off his pipe and let blow a few smoke rings. "You're not looking too deep into things Jeido." Shuyo responds. "The former captain commander and I used to talk all the time. I was caught up on many of the details during the war with Akushou." He took another puff off his pipe as they continued their walk. 

"Sharing the same name doesn't surprise me. Sometimes you get a minor noble family adopting new kids off the street to try and raise the status of their clan by having more members... sometimes a kid tries to name himself after one just to get some respect in the academy... I once knew a man who convinced our entire class that he was the head of a noble family, to the point they made him a seated officer right after graduation. Course, the noble family caught up to him eventually and he was banished. But, hehe, some good times we had back then. Not like today... Too much war today."

"But Seinaru Akuma... In truth, I'd known he was alive. Well, i figured he was alive. The 12th division has discovered that hueco mundo has been split into fours, but there is a tiny spot of land left unclaimed by the four kings... I suspected for a while now that Seinaru Akuma has been in control of that land." He took another hit of his pipe. "When it comes to battle... that boy will crush anything that comes against him. So if his intents were malicious. Why didn't he kill Fumetsu or Gin or Tsu? Why didn't he kill Toshiro? He had the chance, he had the power... If he had time to knock them out he had time to cut their throat."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2011)

*[Hueco Mundo]​*​

The Wurm stood in awe, before its very eyes an insect of a cat had turned into a majestic black scaled dragon. The shadow the moon in the sky produced with the large creature dwarfed the Wurm making it feel smal for the first time in it?s afterlife. With a roar that seemed to shake the very sand they were fighting on, the large Dragon like Hollow pulls its two massive wings toward the ground. Sand whips up in massive swirls and gusts across the wastes. The soft body of the Wurm like Hollow burns at first then bleeds as if it were in a sand blaster. It howls in pain as it tries to ball itself up, pushing its tougher skin toward the onslaught. ?How dare YOU!? it screams in anguish as its body writhes in pain and displeasure. The dragon pays little attention to the whining of such a now inferior beast, with a second flap of its large wings the beast is now air born and flying higher into the air,  ?Now, allow me to show you what true power is; the power of the Shinigami.? the dragon states loudly catching the Wurm?s attention. 

?Shinigmai? No Hollow posses that power fool.? the bloody mess of a Hollow replies as it unfurls itself. The dragon just laughs as the inners of its body twist and turn; a small fragment of a blade is partially slid into its mouth from its inner cheek. Where this Hollow had obtained a portion of a Zanpaktou was even a mystery to it; all it knew is that he knew is that he had it, and he felt he knew how to use it. With a small bite a small portion of the portion is bitten off and absorbed. A small flux of energy spikes over the dragon?s body, even the Wurm felt the small change, ?What did you do?? it asks angrily biting at the air, ?Come down here and face me!? it shouts sliding up onto its tail in a vain attempt to reach what no land restricted beat can;  ?Burn.? is the callous, yet  calm reply that is given as the dragon breaths in heavily.

Exhaling a large burst of Black Flames spiral and rain down on the wastes below. The Wurm howls as it body is set ablaze.  ?Meteor Fall.? the dragon roars while the burning Hollow below slams off the sand and rolls in the attempt to put the fire out. Black fire wraps form the dragon?s mouth and begins to engulf its entire body. As it covers itself it plummets to the ground while pulling himself into a tighter spaces. Throwing itself into a spin the attack is completed. Moments later the Dragon crashes into the burning Hollow with a thunderous crash ending the fight in one vile swoop.

*[Tokyo]​*​
 Bryagh paused and looked to the city itself. Dropping Frenzy he walked over to the edge of his building. Peering into the distance a look of utter malice crossed his face;  ?So, it took this many years. Why are they coming to this world now?? Bryagh says in annoyance. Pushing his right hand into his coat pocket and pulls out his custom pistol. Pulling out a weird looking clip he stands there looking back to Frenzy he pauses.  ?If I were you; I?d go back to where ever you?re from, its about to get ugly here. And you are weak.? is what is said as with a click the clip is slid into place. Frenzy didn?t even argue, the influx of Rieatsu was more then enough to convince him that running was the best hope that he had at the moment. Opening a ripple in the fabric of time and space Frenzy is gone just as quickly, heading back to Hueco Mundo. No sooner then the ripple slams shut then a couple of Chimera land on the roof, they look at Bryagh as a meal to make themselves even stronger.  ?I came to this place years ago; you are not welcome here.? he calmly states turning, pulling the gun around he takes aim as his own Reiatsu swirled around the weapon,  ?That Shinigami is indeed a Genius.? he says with a bit of praise in his tone as he pulls the slide back cocking the weapon. 

The Chimera pause, then look at one another, what did this human mean? How were they being seen by this man when the other humans never saw them. But before they could even remotely take anything further into consideration a shot echoes off. A blue blur slams into Chimera on the rights head. Blood sprays following the opened track to the outside world. The Chimera?s eyes roll into the back of his head as he collapses to the roof. ?ARGH!? the other screams dashing toward Bryagh, such an uncouth creature the sharply dressed man thinks steeping to the side.  ?Color of Green.? he says lashing out with his left hand. His fingers wrap around the Chimera?s forehead, then with a pull he seems to rip all the Reiatsu out of the beast while taking a step forward and swiping down. The Chimera?s body turns black and crumbles to dust as it hits the roof.  ?Tingly.? Braygh states standing back up to his full height.  ?Tonight is going to be a long one.? he says with a sigh. Adjusting his tie he walks back to the stairwell, there was no need to make a scene, not at this juncture at least.

*[Hueco Mundo]​*​
The portal Frenzy haphazardly opened tears into existence high above the sands, stepping though he isn?t prepared for the sudden drop, and with a girly scram he plummets to the wastes below.  ?Ugh!? the small metallic looking Hollow grunts bouncing off something hard. Hitting the sand it quickly recovers and looks at what he had struck. Its teeth chatter to a frozen halt, a large black dragon Hollow was feasting on another of their kind.  ?Whimpers and mutters like a child? Frenzy couldn?t even vocalize its fright. Its blue eyes dim falling unconscious. The large dragon pauses but a moment before going back to its meal.

_[Some time Later]_

 ?Wake up slug.? a familiar voice echoes before the sharp pain of a slap is felt. Frezny yelps and rolls to this feet. Both arms slightly change as the points them around as he frantically searches.  ?Last time you used those, it tickled.? the same voice adds. Frenzy pauses, the dragon was gone, thank goodness, and his eyes focused on the Saber Fanged cat Hollow he met earlier,  ?You, you, you, you, you!? Frenzy chants and starts to dance around the familiar face.  ?Do stop that before I rip you to shreds.? the cat growls angrily making the dance and semi singing stop.  ?Come, help Frenzy. Monsters. Human World, come!? the small Hollow quickly states grabbing a paw and lightly tugs.  ?Monsters, human world? Why would I go there? the cat asks.  ?They strange, power is different from ours and Shinigami.? Frenzy states, making the most sense it had ever made in the short time the knew one another. The cat pauses, something different from they and Shinigami, he might wanted to see this form himself.  ?You best not be lying.? the cat says with a growl as a rip in space starts to form.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2011)

Human World-

"That was an enjoyable experience." Kento sat before his computer, typing randomly to the normal eye, but he was entering very precise data. It had to be, he needed to be sure all of his calculation were correct. "Though i am still uneasy. A man in a black mask gave him the power of the door... time is different.. I wonder, there are very few people capable of doing that..." He rubbed his chin, he would need to look into that later.

Human World-

"D...damn it..." Matsura Akuma lays on the ground, gripping his zanpakto. "In terms of power, I'm equal to a captain." Akuma smirked at the boy before you. "You're pretty strong though, you should train some more." Matsura coughed, That Seinaru bastard was tough... "I Haven't had this much fun in a while." Matsura thought to himself. "Who trained you?" Seinaru's eyebrow raised as he was asked. "Oh, you want to know... He lives in town... why don't you three go visit him." Seinaru grinned evilly, tossing a map to Matsura. "Have fun kid." Zzzt

"That shunpo... it didn't sound like a shinigami's..." Akira thought to himself. "So. do we go see this trainer?" Toa smiled. "Let's go."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 5, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi/Fumiko*
> 
> "Working as a trio huh?" "Must be awfully ol serious that that thar Head captain gone and gives us an order likes this." Sitting up from the bed and placing her PSP into her back pocket, Fumiko began to stretch after she finished speaking. It would seem that things were finally going to get rather busy from here on out.
> 
> ...



?Great, so we have at least one person capable of healing then.? Daroga made a couple of stretches, before grabbing his Zanpaktou and slipping it onto his outfit, ?Well then let's get a move on, we don't want to be late on getting to the Human World.? Daroga slipped out of the house with the other two in tow behind him, and took off towards the Senkaimon which lead to the Human World. Finally something interesting for him to do, he just hoped the job wouldn't be too hard for them to accomplish, however as the group continued along, Daroga noted the number of Shinigami heading towards the Human World.

?Seems this problem is bigger than I originally thought.? Daroga smirked to himself, and soon enough they arrived at the Senkaimon, ?Those would happen to be the guards, so then I suppose we should go have a word with them.? Daroga walked up to the guards, ?Hello friends, I am a Shinigami of the 7th division, my name is Daroga, and these are my two squad partners, Kioshi of the 2nd Division and Fumiko of the 9th division.?

?I see, so you've arrived to head to the Human World?? The guard looked the three over, ?Do any of you know how to use Kidou??

?Two of us in the group are capable of using Kido.? Daroga pointed back to Fumiko, ?She's the self appointed best Kidou user amongst the group, so I guess I'll designate her as the group's healer.?

?Very well then.? The guard pointed at the Senkaimon behind him, ?Once you go through the gate, you shall find a seal placed on you, this seal is meant to keep your group together, if even one of you gets lost and is in danger, the seal will instantly alert you to the person's location.?

?Excellent, that sounds great.? Daroga looked at the two Shinigami behind him, ?Alright, let's get moving guys!? With those words, Daroga launched himself into the Senkaimon and towards the Human World.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

Human World-

Akuma and the others arrive at Kento's house, looking over the little shack. "Kento Shop Jr...?" Akira blinks. "It seems so!" Toa laughs. "Geez..." Akuma grumbles, having to deal with these guys was a pain in the ass. With regret, Akuma heads to the front door and throws it open. "Oi! We were sent here by some asshole!" Akuma shouts. "He seems mad..." Akira says under his breath. "Feisty." Toa chuckles. The three enter the building, though there is no answer. 

"OI! I SAID WE WERE SENT-" "SHUT UP!!!!" A young woman with red hair bursts through a door, her hair resembles flame as she growls at the men. An aura of reiatsu around her. "S...scary...." Akira falls behind Toa who simply chuckles, he did that a lot actually. "You're having too much fun..." Akira comments. "But i've never been to the human world before, it's so interesting!" Toa smiles at Akira.

"We were sent by some angry asshole named Akuma." Akuma comments. "Eh? Akuma?" The young woman's face suddenly turns red. "W...why would he send you here? Did... did he mention me? I mean, Why would i care! Who the hell are you!?" "We came to the human world for a challenge." Akuma comments. "Oh....? A challenge?" Kento steps out from the shadows with a smirk on his face. "And you say Akuma sent you? Fascinating." Looking the men over, he notices something odd about Akuma. 

"Hmm? He looks the same..." Kento thought to himself, but shook his head. "Impossible." He laughed it off and headed over to Akira and the others. "Well then, If you want a challenge i could use some help." Kento held out three badges with a hollows hand holding a sword. "These will allow you to track Chimera. Find me three of them, one from each of you, and bring them back here. Alive. Do that, and i'll give you something special." Kento winked. 

"Oh! This is like a quest in a video game! How amusing!" Toa laughed, holding the badge out. "BADGE GET~" He shouts. "Eh? Come on! All Together~ Badge Get~" He shouts once more, throwing his arm into the air. "Eh? Ok, then you~ Shop keeper~ Say "It's dangerous to go alone, take this!"" Kento blinked a second before turning around. "It's dangerous to go alone... take this." Kento turned back around, dawning a long white beard and holding a kitten in his hands. "It's a kitten." "A special kitten." "What's it do?" "Special things." "Will it help us kill hollow?" "No." "Does it explode?" "No." "Does it have any combat skills?" "It's fluffy!" "That's not a combat skill..."

"I'll take it~" Toa grabbed the cat and laughed as it began to purr. "I've never seen such a cute kitten!" He laughed once more, placing the cat atop his head, the kitten immediately falling asleep. "She likes you." Kento smiled. "Now then! onto your missions boys! Bring me back the Chimera!" "Sure." Akuma shrugged, heading out. "Ok..." Akira nodded, following. "Kitty~ Kitty~" Toa sang as he left. 

"Now then... back to our meeting." "Yes." Akuma stepped out of the shadows. "EH!~? AKUMA!?" The red haired woman shouts, her face turning red again. "I DIDN'T ASK ABOUT YOU!!! I DON'T CARE!! GET OUT OF HERE!! BAKA!!!" She quickly ran out of the room, turning from Akuma so he couldn't see her blush. "Rara hasn't changed at all has she?" Akuma chuckled. "Ah? I think she's changed a lot in ten years." Kento smiled. "Now... before we conduct our business... Did you ever happen to have a child Akuma...?" "Eh? A kid? I dunno... I might have... Asana-san and i..." He coughed. "Well, To put a long story short, we enjoyed each other for many years. So it's possible."

"I'd estimate this was about 250 years ago..?" Akuma nodded. "Yeah... That's when Asana and i broke it off." He rubbed his chin. "Why do you ask?" "No reason. Did she seem strange to you?" "I dunno... She seemed like a woman, started getting bitchy and complained about her feet all the time... got weird cravings and kept crying... She also had the flue for a while." "Ah.. Interesting."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

A Troublesome Trio​
?WHAAAAAAAAAT?!? Zaishi exclaims with pure disbelief, ?You want me to go a mission with these two?! No way, no how, absolutely NOT happening!? Zaishi grit his teeth as he went to go storm out of the room, ?I have NO interest in working with these punks!?

?Ooh, but Zaishi-san, there's a very small chance you could actually get promoted up a seat if you complete this mission.? Kamina smirked at the young man, who immediately stopped in his tracks, and turned back around the instant he heard the word promotion, ?That caught your interest, did it?? Kamina was lying through his teeth of course, but it would at least get the guy to go along with the group.

?Hmph, the idiot only cares about his promotion, he has no sense of camaraderie at all.? Komika scoffed with disinterest at the whole thing, ?I couldn't really care about the Human World, I'm just going on this because it's orders from the Captain Commander.?

?Oh come now, have you sense of conscience?? Shinaro smiled at Komika, ?People are dying down there, it's not like you haven't experienced the death of at least one close person in your life, you've lived for a couple hundred years after all.?

?Fine I'm going on this mission!? Zaishi's hand slammed down on the desk of the 10th Division Captain, ?However I am going to be the one calling all the shots, you guys will do what I say, you understaaaannnndddd?!?

_?He talks to much._? Komika thought to herself, ?Sure thing boss, whatever you say.? Komika rolled her eyes, as if she would be listening to this punk's every orders for the entire time of the mission, that would likely get them into trouble.

?Umm.. yeah sure.? Shinaro sweat dropped a little bit, ?_Just what have I gotten myself into here?_? Shinaro thought to himself, this whole mission was going to be distressing beyond belief if these two continued to bicker back and forth like that.

?Excellent, I'm glad to see that you all have come to an agreement.? Kamina smirked at the three, ?Now then, before you go down I'd like to tell you something interesting, you see I've already talked with Nagi about this,? Kamina was going into his convincing lie in order to get them to behave properly in the Human World without making a mess of things, and his face gained a sinister smile, ?If I hear even one report of you guys causing trouble in the Human World, you will all be sent to the 12th Division as fodder to experiment on, do I make myself clear??

All three Shinigami went pale in the face at the mere thought of that fact, ?Y-yes Kamina-taichou, you've made yourself very clear.? Zaishi gulped, and looked at the other two nervously, ?So guys.. let's head out.?

?Right!? Komika immediately turned and started to walk out of the division quarters with the other two in tow behind her, she didn't want to stick around to see that smile on Kamina's face any longer, and as soon as they two got far enough away from earshot distance, Kamina started laughing uncontrollably.

?HAHAHAH! I can't believe they fell for that! Oh man, was I really that evil looking?!? Kamina smirked to himself, ?I had been practicing that evil look for a while, looks like I've got it down pat if those three became spooked that easily.? Kamina shook his head, ?I wonder what that Kamanari is up to right now, I haven't seen him report in for duty yet.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

The City Of Townsville... Or Karakura Town.

"So... These badges." Akuma looked down at it and shook it wildly. "WHY DON'T THEY WORK!" Throwing his badge on the ground, Akuma growled and stomped on it a few times. "Eh?" He looked down, expecting to see the thing broken into pieces by now, but it stayed in tact... "HOW DOES THAT WORK!?" Akuma shouts, he'd grown rather pissed off, wandering the town with no sight of any Chimera. "Hmmm.. They must have already spread themselves throughout the human world... fascinating." Toa thought to himself, petting the kitten that lay on his head.

"Chim...Era... Chim...Era! Chim...Era... Chim... Era!" Akuma and the others looked at their badges, they had begun to flash brightly. "Looks like there are some chimera in the area after all!" Akuma clenched the badge tightly and shoved it into his jacket, taking off with a great push and dashing forward. He wasn't sure where the Chimera was, but as he stepped atop cars and leaped into the air, he could feel it... The lust for battle. It welled inside him like a fire burning inside a furnace A battle.. a true battle.. 

Karakura Town-

Three Chimera stand in the middle of the road, they didn't know each other, But they looked rather annoyed. "This is my town." The first chimera had  "Fufufufu... That's so cute~ Did you think you were here first? Adorable." The second Chimera had gray skin with pinkish hair,

The third Chimera looked them over a bit, his back had two large wings that appeared to have been plucked, skinned and covered in tar. "I should kill both of you... Then eat you..." He said calmly. "OI!!!! Who the hell said you could speak to the great Kalazar like that!" The first chimera shouted. "Fufufufu, Kalazar? What a hideous name to go with such a hideous man." The second laughed, covering his face with one hand. "Eh!?!?!" Kalazar's head tilted to the right, his left eye bugging out. "And what's your name!?"
"Jabella Fal." The second smiled. 

"BWAHAHAHAHAHAH! YOU HAVE A WOMANS NAME!" Kalazar laughs. "Well it's better than yours!" "Arguing over names is foolish." The third one steps between the two chimera, now grabbing at each others necks. "Oh!? Than what's your name!?" "Inferno Salazar." "Ooooh... good name..." The other two blinked.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kioshi/Fumiko*

_Over the Souls, and Through the Senkaimon, to the Human World They Go​_
"You suck huge ass at naming things." Fumiko blurted out as the trio entered into the great white light of the Senkaimon, that would lead them through the Dangai Precipice World and then to the Human world, their destination. "Know I don't! I happen to read a lot of subjects on parody and I think the title fits just fine." He argued as they began their walk down barely lit path of this unique and familiar world.

The  Precipice World, a dimension between Soul Society and the Human World, separated from space and time. "One part of my job as a shinigami that I hate, is traveling through this place." Fumiko spoke as she looked around to observe this place. She found this place rather eerie and uncomfortable, but at the same time she couldn't help, but be intrigued by this place, Kioshi too. The giant towering walls that surrounded this place, given off the impression as if something could jump from them any time, were actually currents of time.

"I can only imagine how powerful somebody could get if they trained in here." Kioshi said with curiosity in his voice. With the time in this place being so incredible dense, one could get days worth of practice in what would be just one single hour. Though a very  advantageous and exploitable resource there was a reason why-"The Kōtotsu exists, which we can count as a blessing. Something as easily exploitable like the time distortion here, would cause a hella lot of trouble."

Heh, Kioshi was caught by a moment a surprise at how much knowledge Fumiko seemed to have of this place. Almost as if she'd been paying attention in class. "Though on the other matters. I can only imagine how screwed up the world of the living must be getting, if shinigami have to go in pairs of three. It was just yesterday that we were barely going to and from the world of the living given the very low activity of hollows. I can't help, but be kinda of worried about this." That thought had been nagging him sense he left. Though Fumiko didn't even seem to have virtually any worry on her face, which was usual.

"Well I see nothing to really worry about. There's three of us and I"m sure if it's just some hollows or whatever, the three of us along with other members can round up a few mangy hollows." As she spoke it honestly never surprised Kioshi at how calm she can be about things. "Besides, that what you and Daroga are for."

Wait...What?

"Daroga and I?" He asked confused, to which Fumiko nodded in response. "Of course. I"m like an elegant high class woman, being escorted by not one, but two shining knights. What woman would want that. So I'm counting on the both of you!" She cupped her hands together causing her massive...mounds to raise ever higher in the air as her eyes began to sparkle. It would seem she was laying on the charm a little bit thick there.

_"Shining knights...right."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kioshi/Fumiko*
> 
> _Over the Souls, and Through the Senkaimon, to the Human World They Go​_
> 
> ...



Daroga paid attention to the conversation going on between the two mages, however he acted as though he gave the conversation little heed, and happened to be more interested in the precipice world as they traveled through it. Indeed if they stayed there for too long, then the cleaner would most certainly sweep them up without effort. Daroga plunged forward through the world, and soon enough he saw the light at the end of the tunnel as one would put it, ?At last we are here!? Daroga shouted as he suddenly zoomed out into the Human World, and the appearance he saw once he got there astonished him, he had never seen a world quite like this before.

?So this is the Human World?? Daroga took a look around the place, he sensed many powerful presences nearby, all of them must be what they called Chimera, no wondered they were sending Shinigami in three groups, it would take three new recruits to take out one of them, and if his ability to sense reiatsu happened to be working right, those were just the weakest groups, ?Well this is certainly a huge mess.?

10th Division Squad


?I can't believe I'm stuck with you bums!? Zaishi yelled as they emerged from the precipice world into the Human World, the guard had been a pain in the ass, and wouldn't let them go through unless they cooperated and agreed to place the seal on them which kept their group together, Zaishi adamantly refused three times before he had to be reminded of what Kamina said to them, ?This is going to suck big time, and what the hell are these UNGODLY reiatsu?!?

?Your worst nightmare.? Komika flat lined with little interest in what Zaishi happened to be saying, ?If you're going to complain the whole time, I'm going to look for a good place to find duck tape to put it over your mouth.? Komika sighed exasperatedly, ?Seriously can't you shut up and be a part of the team for one minute??

?Eat me.? Zaishi spat in disgust at Komika, ?You're the worse part of this team, at least I can actually deal with Shintaro, he's not that bad of a guy, but you're the biggest bitch I know!? Zaishi growled behind clinched teeth, ?How anyone can actually put up with your stuck up personality is beyond my comprehension, you have to be the worst woman in the entire history of Soul Society!?

?I'M Stuck up?? Komika broke out in sarcastic laughter, ?You have some nerve to be calling me stuck up, Mister ?I'm the boss and you gotta do what I say or else!?? Komika sighed again, ?Honestly do you get your high from trying to push people around? Maybe we should ask Shintaro what he thinks.?

?Ah-? Shintaro went to say, however he had been cut off by Zaishi in a split second.

?No one cares what Shintaro thinks!? Zaishi yelled at Komika, ?Now come on, let's go find those damn Chimera already and take care of them so we can be done with this, I'd rather be away from you as fast as possible.?​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2011)

_6th Division Squad​_
"I have to say I'm reallydiggingthishairstyle and the color of my new hair. How do you like it Ko? Think it's a littlebitflashy?" Dorika asked her partner as they exited the Senkaimon and into the human world. Today she had dyed her hair green and was sporting very large pigtails with two roses in her tied into them. Dorika talked at an abnormally fast pace, running a lot of her words together as she spoke.

"It's looks nice on you Dorika. Your sense of style always amazes me." Ko complimented in his very deep, but calming voice as he walked beside her. "Honestly, how are you able to understand a words she says? She talks so fast that often times she sounds like a chipmunk." The last of the group, another woman, spat out as she exited with the gate closing right behind her. "I talk to fast? Well TK how about you justgetthestickoutyourass.?" She said purposely  speeding toward the end of her statement. "Did you hear that? Or will you need to consult your cards?" She teased.

In response Takako darted her eyes at the female as the trio walked an empty street. "...I don't need the cards to predict your future. For I already know what's about to happen to you Dk." Takako smiled as she folded her arms. "Oh? What is it?" She asked genuinely interested. The other female just snickered as she stopped walking. "What is it? Why...MY FOOT GOING STRAIGHT UP YOUR ARSE!" Takako yelled and sprung into action only to be held back by Ko.

Dorika stood in the back jumping back and forth as she held her arms open. "Come at me bro!? What it is!?" She spoke in her best mustered up male voice. "Now ladies I think we need to calm down. We're suppose to be a unit here remember?" Dorika thought he might have been upset, but Ko's very melancholy expression was permanently fixated on his features so it was hard to tell.

"Sorry Ko."

"Why is that I'm always the one slung over your shoulder?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The City Of Townsville... Or Karakura Town.
> 
> Karakura Town-
> 
> ...













"Well... Look what we have here." Akuma, Akira and Toa stand on a building top, looking over the three Chimera. This was good, three Chimera and Kento wanted them each to bring him a Chimera... there couldn't have been a more serendipitous situation for them had they been looking for it. "Pff... Shinigami." Kalazar scoffed. "Alright! You two stand back, I've got this... I'm gonna feast on some shinigami tonight..."

Kalazar slammed his fists together and started to move towards the building. "Now, now, what makes you think YOU get to be the one to eat them?" Jabella Fal stepped fourth and pointed his hand at the group. "You shall be eaten by the beautiful me!" "That's cute." Kalazar chucked a little and slapped Jabella on the back. "But no." 

"I've got the black one." Akuma draws his blade. "He looks strong." leaping into the air, Kalazar and Jabella are interrupted by Akuma's blade slashing between them. "How rude!" Jabella scoffs. "Sorry~ He gets in a rush sometimes!" Toa laughs, appearing before Jabella. "When did you-" SLASH! Toa's zanpakto barely avoids Jabella's eyes. "You... You little brat..."

"I guess that leaves me to deal with him..." Akira looked at the man with the bone like wings. "S...scary..." Akira gulped, turning around, but as he did so, the man was now before him. "F...FAST!" Akira's eyes widened before a bright flash of light illuminated most the city block....


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2011)

*[Tokyo; A Deadly Game]​*​

A waver in the space and time continuum ripples into existence then splits open. Through the crack in reality one could briefly see the desert waste of Hueco Mundo before it is filled with the body of a rather large cat like Hollow. As a large white paw steps through Bryagh is sent flying past the opening. With a loud crash the Chimera slams into a wall directly behind the opening. Stepping into the world of man the large saber tooth tiger, with Frenzy riding along, roars proclaiming his dominance over this world.  ?Glad to see that you decided to return after all Frenzy.? Bryagh says with a groan as he pulls himself to his feet.  ?Although I hope the cockiness of your friend there is well placed and not selfish arrogance speaking. the man adds pulling himself to his feet. Hopping from the saber tooth tiger?s back Frenzy quickly runs over to the man that offered to keep him safe.  ?Boss, BOSS!? he jibbers as the larger Hollow narrows his eyes. He had never quite felt a Reiatsu like the one that flowed from the man that stood before him.  ?You bring me here to fight strange creatures; yet you call that one your boss, I should filet you now.? the cat growls in anger thinking that his time had been wasted by the much smaller Hollow. 

 ?No hurt Frenzy!? the small silver Hollow yelps running behind Bryagh?s legs. Anger seeps from the cat as he stalks forward, but he pauses as he feels two strong Reiatsus land behind him.  ?Those would be the reason that I sent Frenzy away Hollow.? Bryagh states as the cat turns to face the new arrivals.  ?I underestimated  their power.? Brayagh adds walking up beside the large cat.   ?What do you mean, you underestimated their power?? the cat growls cutting a questioning glance the Chimera?s way.  ?Seems there are two types of these Chimera that are running around, a more civilized type like myself, and then these feral barbarians.? Bryagh states first pointing to himself then over two the two beasts that seemed to be plotting with one another.  ?They are much stronger then their civilized counterparts, thus my disheveled appearance.? Bryagh adds straighten his clothing. ?What have we here Dsantar?? one of the Feral Chimera asks. ?I don?t know Mtlar.? the other replies with a grin wiping drool from his face. ?Seems like lunch to me Dsantar.? Mtlar replies with a grin as they both stalked forward.

?Oh lunch indeed Mtlar.? Dsantar replies with a wide grin. Jumping toward the three Mtlar attacks with a wide claw attack. Braygh and Frenzy dodge, but the cat was stubborn and bold so he ducked the attack and countered with one of his own,  ?Dark Claw.? the cat speaks softly his claw igniting  into an intriguing  black flame. The feral beast eyes widen as it bows its body away narrowly avoiding the burning claw attack my mere inches. It growls as it hops back. The Cat simply grins vilely as Bryagh walks back up beside it,  ?We can beat them if we work together, my name is.?,  ?I care not for your name Chimera.? the cat cuts in with a growl.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Daroga paid attention to the conversation going on between the two mages, however he acted as though he gave the conversation little heed, and happened to be more interested in the precipice world as they traveled through it. Indeed if they stayed there for too long, then the cleaner would most certainly sweep them up without effort. Daroga plunged forward through the world, and soon enough he saw the light at the end of the tunnel as one would put it, ?At last we are here!? Daroga shouted as he suddenly zoomed out into the Human World, and the appearance he saw once he got there astonished him, he had never seen a world quite like this before.
> 
> ?So this is the Human World?? Daroga took a look around the place, he sensed many powerful presences nearby, all of them must be what they called Chimera, no wondered they were sending Shinigami in three groups, it would take three new recruits to take out one of them, and if his ability to sense reiatsu happened to be working right, those were just the weakest groups, ?Well this is certainly a huge mess.?



"There're lot of shinigami here." Kioshi surveyed the area around them as the the gate behind them closed. "This other spiritual pressure...I think the right call was made to send us out as a trio. It's much higher than those of any normal hollow." The spiritual pressure belonging to these chimera, as they were called, was very unique. It was very distinct and a dual type, though one wasn't trying to take control over the other, they were almost in perfect unison, combination of both making it's presence much stronger and unique.

"Nothing seems to be wrong since my last visit here. Despite these weird presences, it seems like nothing big has happened yet."  Fumiko had spoke much to soon. A bright white light, something one might see out of movie as a symbolic meaning for heaven, began illuminating a block of the city. There was a rather odd feeling about that light though. Was it a cero? It couldn't have been, cero's weren't white...were they?

"Yo you two, check that out." She pointed just above a building that was ahead of them.

"What the hell is that?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 18, 2011)

A Phrase for This Kind of Situation​
“What the hell is that?!” Zaishi exclaimed as the group caught a glimpse of the bright flash of light, “That one of them Chimera things?!”

“Seems like it.” Komika commented dully as she pulled out her Katana, her eyes narrowed and seemingly showing little interest in what had actually happened, “I'll go check it out, you two punks go look for your own battles.”

“Hold that thought for a minute.” Zaishi placed a hand on the girl's shoulder, “As much as I detest that attitude of yours, I can't have you go and getting yourself killed on my watch, that would not bode well in my favor.” Komika's eyes has widened, “As the man who took command of this group, it's my duty to make sure my juniors get back to Soul Society in tact, even at the cost of my own life, we're going as a group.”

“Well whadd'ya know.” Komika scoffed, “The man _*can *_be a team player whenever he feels like it.”

“Shaddup!” Zaishi looked at Shintaro, “Shintaro you will stay back for this mission, only me and Komika will be doing the fighting, you're the weakest amongst this group, so it would be best to take this as a learning experience.”

“R-roger that!” Shintaro muttered nervously, he didn't really like fighting anyways, however he would be prepared to do whatever he could for the group, “I'll stay back for now then.”

“Okay then, let's move!” Zaishi took of with the group in tow behind him, they could all sense that some Shinigami had begun fighting against the Chimera, however to Zaishi it was obvious who would lose in this battle, that was the reason he had told Shintaro stand back, in his current state he wouldn't be able to do anything against any of these Chimera.



cjones8612 said:


> "There're lot of shinigami here." Kioshi surveyed the area around them as the the gate behind them closed. "This other spiritual pressure...I think the right call was made to send us out as a trio. It's much higher than those of any normal hollow." The spiritual pressure belonging to these chimera, as they were called, was very unique. It was very distinct and a dual type, though one wasn't trying to take control over the other, they were almost in perfect unison, combination of both making it's presence much stronger and unique.
> 
> "Nothing seems to be wrong since my last visit here. Despite these weird presences, it seems like nothing big has happened yet."  Fumiko had spoke much to soon. A bright white light, something one might see out of movie as a symbolic meaning for heaven, began illuminating a block of the city. There was a rather odd feeling about that light though. Was it a cero? It couldn't have been, cero's weren't white...were they?
> 
> ...



“I don't think it would be a wise idea to go off in that direction.” Daroga stated bluntly, “Even the three of us together likely couldn't handle a single one of them, they're better suited to being handled by higher seated officers.” Daroga turned his attention behind them, “Besides it looks like we already have company.”

“FWAHAHAHAHA! Oh you noticed me already, did you?!” The Chimera walked out from the dark alley way they had landed near, “Oh dear, I didn't think the little babies would notice me that fast!”  His skin also happened to be very pale, and the man obviously looked like he meant business, “Come now, you can't be serious here, this is all I've got to play with in this pathetic world? I might as well go home.”

“All you've got to play with?” Daroga raised an eyebrow, “You're quite the cocky one aren't you, I hardly doubt with your current level of reiatsu you could handle all three of us.” Daroga pulled out his Zanpaktou, “I think the one who should be backing down is you.”

“You fool, do you have any idea who you're talking to?” The Chimera grinned as his reiatsu slowly started to increasing, startling Daroga greatly, “I am Alazane Basor, Lord of All Shadows!” Alazane stretched out his arm and hand, “As for you three, well you're nothing except dogs compared to me.” Alazane's hand started to glow black, and as soon as it did Tendrils came out of the three Shinigami's shadows, “Now run like the little dogs you are! GYAHAHAHAHA!”

“Shi-!” The tendrils rose up into the air, and then charged towards the three Shinigami with piercing points, “Haul your asses!” Daroga shouted as he jumped up into the air to avoid the strikes, gripping his sword in front of him and preparing to release Shikai, "_There's a phrase for this kind of situation, I think it's called "Shit hits the fan!"_"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2011)

"What the hell was that?" Akuma, Toa and even the two Chimera turn their attention to the source of the bright light. "It was too simple." Akira's body lands harshly on the ground before the shinigami. "A... single attack?" Toa's eyes widened. "Tch.. so you took out a weakling. What does that matter?" Akuma drew his blade and pointed it at the Chimera. "I'll take on all three of you!" Kalazar burst into a fit of laughter. "You couldn't take out one of us! You think you'd be a challenge to all three!?" Kalazar charged the shinigami with his arms pulled back and a wild grin on his face.

"Protect Them." The first two words could be easily heard by all, but the next phrase was impossible to hear, blocked out by a massive growl, suddenly a massive wall appears before the shinigami and chimera. The wall made of glowing red reiatsu, with a strange blue jewel at the center. "What the hell is this?" Akuma looked around, the wall was actually a cube, surrounding all of them. "It's my zanpakto. I can create a box that like that of negacion. They can't enter, nor harm us in here." Toa dropped to his knees and began to heal the young Akira. 

"Tch..." Akuma put his hand on the wall. "Let me out there. I'll kill them." "No!" Toa shouts. "That one nearly killed Akira! I'm not letting you out there to deal with three of them!" Akuma turned his head from the wall and sat in the corner. "Fine." "Hmm... It seems we wont be able to get in." Jabella tapped the cube and shook his head. "Bastards!!! Hiding out huh!? You scared of us!?" Kalazar laughs. "Let's leave here. They are of no interest." Inferno takes a walk, away from the cube. "Yeah, this is fuckin boring." Kalazar grumbles.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "What the hell was that?" Akuma, Toa and even the two Chimera turn their attention to the source of the bright light. "It was too simple." Akira's body lands harshly on the ground before the shinigami. "A... single attack?" Toa's eyes widened. "Tch.. so you took out a weakling. What does that matter?" Akuma drew his blade and pointed it at the Chimera. "I'll take on all three of you!" Kalazar burst into a fit of laughter. "You couldn't take out one of us! You think you'd be a challenge to all three!?" Kalazar charged the shinigami with his arms pulled back and a wild grin on his face.
> 
> "Protect Them." The first two words could be easily heard by all, but the next phrase was impossible to hear, blocked out by a massive growl, suddenly a massive wall appears before the shinigami and chimera. The wall made of glowing red reiatsu, with a strange blue jewel at the center."What the hell is this?" Akuma looked around, the wall was actually a cube, surrounding all of them. "It's my zanpakto. I can create a box that like that of negacion. They can't enter, nor harm us in here." Toa dropped to his knees and began to heal the young Akira.
> 
> "Tch..." Akuma put his hand on the wall. "Let me out there. I'll kill them." "No!" Toa shouts. "That one nearly killed Akira! I'm not letting you out there to deal with three of them!" Akuma turned his head from the wall and sat in the corner. "Fine." "Hmm... It seems we wont be able to get in." Jabella tapped the cube and shook his head. "Bastards!!! Hiding out huh!? You scared of us!?" Kalazar laughs. "Let's leave here. They are of no interest." Inferno takes a walk, away from the cube. "Yeah, this is fuckin boring." Kalazar grumbles.



“Y-You've gotta be kidding me..” Shintaro looked over the battlefield as the Chimera managed to take out Akira with only a simple flash of light, “How can something that strong exist? I wouldn't be a match for it even if I tried.” Shintaro gulped, Komika and Zaishi stood at his side, assessing the situation and deciding whether they could make a move. While Zaishi could definitely give one of them a good fight, Komika most certainly could not withstand taking on two of them at once, and Shintaro would be done in just as easily as Akira had. The most logical choice in this situation would be to let the Chimera run off, and attempt to fight them off at a later time when they were more likely to separate, if they ever decided to separate anyways.

“So I guess we're tending to the wounded?” Komika looked down at the group with little emotion, “It wouldn't be so bad if that other Shinigami hadn't got defeated, Shintaro could have joined them and maybe helped provide a little bit of resistance.”

“It's doubtful actually.” Zaishi crossed his arms over his chest, the Chimera had almost exited the location, and he hoped they wouldn't take notice of them, “Even with four unseated Shinigami, the likelihood of them be able to provide much effectiveness against one of the Chimera is hard to imagine.” Zaishi scratched his head, “Making the report once we get back is going to be a pain in the ass, if guys these strong exist, I hate to think of how powerful the strongest Chimera would be.”

--------------
Terra Rogue

Nadika began to feel uneasy, one group after the other flooding out of the opening that had been left behind and into the Human World. Nadika could only imagine what the world must be like right now,  she wasn't like her brethren, Nadika only fought when it became a necessity, but the people amongst her world happened to be different from her and guy, they fought openly amongst themselves like savage beast, the only thing they cared about was becoming stronger, and they would feast on anything in order to accomplish that goal. Nadika sat in torment about what do in this situation, should she go and try to lend aid to the world, but that would prove to be futile as there were many Chimera stronger than herself, or should she just sit by and wait as the world she found interest in was ripped apart by the Chimera.

Nadika wondered if maybe the Shinigami had come to the aid of that world or not, but that might prove to be a problem in and of itself. How would the Shinigami react to such vicious creatures? Would they just slay them outright wherever possible, or perhaps maybe they could come to understand the Chimera, Nadika still wasn't sure about that. There is also the question as to what Toshiro would do in response to seeing a Chimera unlike her, would he kill it without hesitation? Nadika had too many questions running through her mind, and not nearly enough answers to feel satisfied.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Y-You've gotta be kidding me..? Shintaro looked over the battlefield as the Chimera managed to take out Akira with only a simple flash of light, ?How can something that strong exist? I wouldn't be a match for it even if I tried.? Shintaro gulped, Komika and Zaishi stood at his side, assessing the situation and deciding whether they could make a move. While Zaishi could definitely give one of them a good fight, Komika most certainly could not withstand taking on two of them at once, and Shintaro would be done in just as easily as Akira had. The most logical choice in this situation would be to let the Chimera run off, and attempt to fight them off at a later time when they were more likely to separate, if they ever decided to separate anyways.
> 
> ?So I guess we're tending to the wounded?? Komika looked down at the group with little emotion, ?It wouldn't be so bad if that other Shinigami hadn't got defeated, Shintaro could have joined them and maybe helped provide a little bit of resistance.?
> 
> ?It's doubtful actually.? Zaishi crossed his arms over his chest, the Chimera had almost exited the location, and he hoped they wouldn't take notice of them, ?Even with four unseated Shinigami, the likelihood of them be able to provide much effectiveness against one of the Chimera is hard to imagine.? Zaishi scratched his head, ?Making the report once we get back is going to be a pain in the ass, if guys these strong exist, I hate to think of how powerful the strongest Chimera would be.?



"It seems they have left." Toa dropped the shield and let out a sigh. "Thankfully i was able to protect you." Akuma just grumbled. "I would have done fine." Toa sighed. "Look, I understand the 11ths need to... battle. But when outnumbered by that extent it is better to simply wait it out." Toa tried to reason with Akuma, but there is no reasoning with the 11th division. "We have to capture three Chimera. That is our mission." Akuma drew his blade. "If we can't accomplish that task, then we may as well lie down and die." 

Toa sighed. "The 11th is such a hard headed division." Toa looked down at Akira, he'd done as much healing as he could, but the boy was still unconscious. "For now, let's take him back to Kento's." "You go." Akuma chimed in. "I'm going after a chimera. One way or another, I'll accomplish the task."


> --------------
> Terra Rogue
> 
> Nadika began to feel uneasy, one group after the other flooding out of the opening that had been left behind and into the Human World. Nadika could only imagine what the world must be like right now,  she wasn't like her brethren, Nadika only fought when it became a necessity, but the people amongst her world happened to be different from her and guy, they fought openly amongst themselves like savage beast, the only thing they cared about was becoming stronger, and they would feast on anything in order to accomplish that goal. Nadika sat in torment about what do in this situation, should she go and try to lend aid to the world, but that would prove to be futile as there were many Chimera stronger than herself, or should she just sit by and wait as the world she found interest in was ripped apart by the Chimera.
> ...



"It will be fine." Guy placed his hand on Nadika's shoulder. "There is a place we can go... It's filled with people, like us. Those that view Chimera who attack pointlessly as savage beasts and wish to further themselves from that." He looked out at the gate as it slowly closed up. "We'll have to deal with that mess later... hopefully Mr. Kento will know what to do." He nodded, turning away and heading off into the distance. "You'll be welcomed there by the way... with open arms."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It seems they have left." Toa dropped the shield and let out a sigh. "Thankfully i was able to protect you." Akuma just grumbled. "I would have done fine." Toa sighed. "Look, I understand the 11ths need to... battle. But when outnumbered by that extent it is better to simply wait it out." Toa tried to reason with Akuma, but there is no reasoning with the 11th division. "We have to capture three Chimera. That is our mission." Akuma drew his blade. "If we can't accomplish that task, then we may as well lie down and die."
> 
> Toa sighed. "The 11th is such a hard headed division." Toa looked down at Akira, he'd done as much healing as he could, but the boy was still unconscious. "For now, let's take him back to Kento's." "You go." Akuma chimed in. "I'm going after a chimera. One way or another, I'll accomplish the task."



“What a hard headed bastard.” Komika spat as Zaishi's group finally revealed themselves to the other Shinigami, “Is the 11th Division always so stubborn? Even after nearly being killed you go after the same type of beast that could kill you.”

“Have fun with that argument.” Zaishi waved at Komika, he wanted no part of getting into it with an 11th Division member, even though as it stood right now he could subdue the bastard with the force, that wasn't exactly his cup of tea, “Now then, I have a question for you.” Zaishi turned to look at Toa, “Your Zanpaktou, why did it look like a Negacion?”

“Umm.” Shintaro hesitated for a minute before speaking up, “I.. might be able to heal him actually.” Shintaro pointed at Akira, “I don't know how rusty I've gotten at it though, I was originally training to join the 4th division so..”

“Speaking of which, why did you never join the 4th division?” Zaishi turned around to question Shintaro, “Your personality would be better suited for the division.”

“My Zanpaktou is not suited for the division.” Shintaro looked down at his Zanpaktou, “It's far too violent for me to be in the 4th division, but I didn't want to try joining the 11th cause I'm not cut out for that kind of lifestyle.”



> "It will be fine." Guy placed his hand on Nadika's shoulder. "There is a place we can go... It's filled with people, like us. Those that view Chimera who attack pointlessly as savage beasts and wish to further themselves from that." He looked out at the gate as it slowly closed up. "We'll have to deal with that mess later... hopefully Mr. Kento will know what to do." He nodded, turning away and heading off into the distance. "You'll be welcomed there by the way... with open arms."


Nadika looked up at Guy and blinked, a place where they could further themselves from the savagery of their own brethern, did such a place amongst the Chimera really exist? Of course there must be a place like that with the vast size of the world itself, Nadika felt like she hadn't even begun to explore a real portion of the world, and she didn't want to with all the other Chimera around, but now that their numbers had been thinned quite a bit, she decided that exploring the world didn't seem like such a bad idea.

“I hope he will know.. what to do as well.” Nadika stood up from her seated position, “I will.. go with you then.” Nadika hadn't completely gotten over her somewhat quiet spells where she rarely talked, however at least her sentences came out more like sentences now instead of just paused fragments. Nadika followed after Guy to the place where Chimera like them resided.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What a hard headed bastard.? Komika spat as Zaishi's group finally revealed themselves to the other Shinigami, ?Is the 11th Division always so stubborn? Even after nearly being killed you go after the same type of beast that could kill you.?



"If you die, you die. That's the way of the 11th. If your opponent doesn't kill you, then you take that gift and hold onto that life in order to return the pain delivered to you that day back at the man who beat you." Akuma drew his zanpakto and pointed it in the direction the Chimera ran off in. "Because of this, I will fight with them. If i die, then i die, if i live, i'll become stronger. That's all there is to it."



> ?Have fun with that argument.? Zaishi waved at Komika, he wanted no part of getting into it with an 11th Division member, even though as it stood right now he could subdue the bastard with the force, that wasn't exactly his cup of tea, ?Now then, I have a question for you.? Zaishi turned to look at Toa, ?Your Zanpaktou, why did it look like a Negacion??
> 
> ?Umm.? Shintaro hesitated for a minute before speaking up, ?I.. might be able to heal him actually.? Shintaro pointed at Akira, ?I don't know how rusty I've gotten at it though, I was originally training to join the 4th division so..?
> 
> ...



Toa rubbed the back of his head. "Haha, I suppose it's my Zanpakto's urge to protect that creates the field." He smiled and held the blade up. "I've always wanted to protect those i cared for... My Zanpakto just allows me to do that." He then looks down at Akira as they ask about healing him. "He'll be fine, His wounds are healed, but i wouldn't expect him to regain consciousness so soon." Toa bowed to the shinigami. "Ah, i'm sorry, allow me to introduce ourselves! I am Toa of the 4th division." He then pointed to Akira. "This is Akira, of the... Actually, he never mentioned a division... I believe he's 6th though." Toa rubbed his chin and adjusted the eyepatch over his left eye. 

"And you already met Akuma of the 11th." He smiled. "It's a pleasure to meet you all."


> Nadika looked up at Guy and blinked, a place where they could further themselves from the savagery of their own brethern, did such a place amongst the Chimera really exist? Of course there must be a place like that with the vast size of the world itself, Nadika felt like she hadn't even begun to explore a real portion of the world, and she didn't want to with all the other Chimera around, but now that their numbers had been thinned quite a bit, she decided that exploring the world didn't seem like such a bad idea.
> 
> ?I hope he will know.. what to do as well.? Nadika stood up from her seated position, ?I will.. go with you then.? Nadika hadn't completely gotten over her somewhat quiet spells where she rarely talked, however at least her sentences came out more like sentences now instead of just paused fragments. Nadika followed after Guy to the place where Chimera like them resided.



After what seemed like hours of silent walking, the two Chimera arrived at a rather advanced looking part of the world. This part of Terra Rouge had gathered a significant more portion of Soul society and the human world. It was filled with tall sky scrapers, advanced looking houses, shops, stores, apartments. It was much like that of the human world, yet with the advanced technology of the spirit world. "We're here." Guy turned to Nadika and nodded. "My home is here as well."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "If you die, you die. That's the way of the 11th. If your opponent doesn't kill you, then you take that gift and hold onto that life in order to return the pain delivered to you that day back at the man who beat you." Akuma drew his zanpakto and pointed it in the direction the Chimera ran off in. "Because of this, I will fight with them. If i die, then i die, if i live, i'll become stronger. That's all there is to it."
> 
> Toa rubbed the back of his head. "Haha, I suppose it's my Zanpakto's urge to protect that creates the field." He smiled and held the blade up. "I've always wanted to protect those i cared for... My Zanpakto just allows me to do that." He then looks down at Akira as they ask about healing him. "He'll be fine, His wounds are healed, but i wouldn't expect him to regain consciousness so soon." Toa bowed to the shinigami. "Ah, i'm sorry, allow me to introduce ourselves! I am Toa of the 4th division." He then pointed to Akira. "This is Akira, of the... Actually, he never mentioned a division... I believe he's 6th though." Toa rubbed his chin and adjusted the eyepatch over his left eye.
> 
> "And you already met Akuma of the 11th." He smiled. "It's a pleasure to meet you all."



?Tch, the way of the warrior, huh?? Komika scoffed, that kind of thing irritated her more than it interested her, ?Suit yourself then, I won't try to stop you from rushing into suicide.? Komika turned her attention to the other group of people at the location, ?So what should we do with these two??

?I'll accompany them back to this Kento person's place.? Zaishi stated flatly, ?I want to know more about him anyways, he's a guy our Captain's met after all, and all I hear about him is he's an interesting character.? Zaishi looked back at Komika, ?You go scout out a Chimera or something, just let us know before you go attacking it on your own.?

?How exactly do you expect me to do that?? Komika raised an eyebrow, ?It's not like I have a subtle way to communicate with yo-? Komika was stopped by Zaishi raising a hand.

?These seals don't just respond to danger, you know.? Zaishi pointed to the seal that had been placed on them, ?You can activate them with your reiatsu as well to let us know where you are if you've found a Chimera.?

?Wait, really?? Shintaro looked at the seals, ?So then we could technically use these as locater devices for Chimera??

?Well yeah, assuming the Chimera doesn't sense your reiatsu and try to kill you in an instant.? Zaishi smirked, ?You're coming with me though, so you don't have to worry about that.?

?Right, I see how it is, send the lady into the dangerous zone so you can be safe.? Komika scoffed, ?Some gentleman you are.?

?Hey you should be more like Akuma.? Zaishi smirked, ?A warrior always focuses on the mission, that's the only thing that matters.?

?You little..? Komika popped a vein in her head, even though Zaishi did make a good point, the mission was the most important thing right now.



> After what seemed like hours of silent walking, the two Chimera arrived at a rather advanced looking part of the world. This part of Terra Rouge had gathered a significant more portion of Soul society and the human world. It was filled with tall sky scrapers, advanced looking houses, shops, stores, apartments. It was much like that of the human world, yet with the advanced technology of the spirit world. "We're here." Guy turned to Nadika and nodded. "My home is here as well."


Nadika felt like they had been walking for hours, and neither one of them had really spoken a word to each other, not that Nadika felt uncomfortable about this, she was used to living in the silence since she had been alone for most of her short existence as a Chimera. Eventually they arrived at the area Guy spoke of, and Nadika noted that it looked like the Human World which she had been to twice now. She could easily tell what comprised the place, however they seemed to carry a technology which was more advanced than the Human World, perhaps this technology belonged to the place known as Soul Society. Nadika looked at Guy as he mentioned that his home happened to be in this place, ?I see.. so you live here..?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Tch, the way of the warrior, huh?? Komika scoffed, that kind of thing irritated her more than it interested her, ?Suit yourself then, I won't try to stop you from rushing into suicide.? Komika turned her attention to the other group of people at the location, ?So what should we do with these two??
> 
> ?I'll accompany them back to this Kento person's place.? Zaishi stated flatly, ?I want to know more about him anyways, he's a guy our Captain's met after all, and all I hear about him is he's an interesting character.? Zaishi looked back at Komika, ?You go scout out a Chimera or something, just let us know before you go attacking it on your own.?
> 
> ...



"Just be sure to stay out of my way." Akuma took a few steps forward before leaping into the air and creating a small platform to leap off of once more. Dashing through the sky and heading off in the direction the three chimera from earlier fled in. "Slay them, Akumetsu." Akuma held his blade out at his side, the entire thing becoming engulfed in a red light as it shifted shape. The blade growing longer and thicker. Once more, the blade lost it's hilt, .





> Nadika felt like they had been walking for hours, and neither one of them had really spoken a word to each other, not that Nadika felt uncomfortable about this, she was used to living in the silence since she had been alone for most of her short existence as a Chimera. Eventually they arrived at the area Guy spoke of, and Nadika noted that it looked like the Human World which she had been to twice now. She could easily tell what comprised the place, however they seemed to carry a technology which was more advanced than the Human World, perhaps this technology belonged to the place known as Soul Society. Nadika looked at Guy as he mentioned that his home happened to be in this place, ?I see.. so you live here..?



Guy nodded. "It's a safe place." Guy makes his way down the streets, many of the Chimera there were far more humanoid in appearance than the savage ones. Perhaps it depended on the amount of hollow that had been put into them, but something was different, something caused a change in appearance and personality. "Is there anywhere specific you would like to go? There are many shops here."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Just be sure to stay out of my way." Akuma took a few steps forward before leaping into the air and creating a small platform to leap off of once more. Dashing through the sky and heading off in the direction the three chimera from earlier fled in. "Slay them, Akumetsu." Akuma held his blade out at his side, the entire thing becoming engulfed in a red light as it shifted shape. The blade growing longer and thicker. Once more, the blade lost it's hilt, .



?Whatever you say.? Komika shook her head as Akuma headed off, she had no intention on getting in the way of that bastard, besides she had her own job to do, ?Well I'm off now, hope you get to meet that Kento guy before I have to contact you.? Komika then jumped up on top of a nearby house and headed off into the town to scout for Chimera, more specifically she could sense one nearby, however she would most likely be able to handle him with a decent bit of difficulty.

--------

Elsewhere in Karakura Town

 ?FUHAHAHAHA! Is this the best you have to offer, little Shinigami?? Alazane chided as he stalked towards the three Shinigami, both Kioshi and Fumiko had been taken out of the fight, and only Daroga remained as an opposition for him, ?You three are like nothing short of an insect compared to me.? Alazane now had black wings coming from his back, two of the bones on his head had grown larger, forming into horn like shapes, Alanze's pale skin had become a little browner now, and the marking which extended down the left side of his face now also formed on the right side as well. Alazane's eyes continued to hold their red orange color, however the sclera had now been filled in with black, and his power had increased exponentially, indicating that he had gone into his released state. 

?Damn it, what the hell did he do?? Daroga gripped his arm, which had blood slowly pooling down, his body bruised and battered and he ached all over, ?Suddenly his appearance changed like that, and his power shot up tremendously.? Daroga swung his sword forward, another blast of water heading towards the Chimera, however he easily batted it aside, but Daroga pulled the sword backwards, the water forming around the Chimera and attempting to encircle him, however multiple Shadow Spikes came up from the ground and tore the water to shreds, ?Shit, is there nothing I can do against this opponent?!?

?Poor little Shinigami, all alone and with no one to protect him.? Alazane grinned as held out his hand, ?*Shadow Wave!*? Alazane yelled, and a blast of shadow went screeching straight towards Daroga, however he barely managed to dodge it in time, ?You still have a good amount of energy left, but it's no use, *Shadow Prison!*? Alazane yelled, and multiple tendrils of Shadow shot out, piercing Daroga through his arms and legs, and pinning him to a nearby building, ?Guhahahaha, time to finish this! *Shadow Spike!*? A large spike of Shadow suddenly shot out of the ground headed straight towards Daroga, it would deal the finishing blow that would decide the battle.



> Guy nodded. "It's a safe place." Guy makes his way down the streets, many of the Chimera there were far more humanoid in appearance than the savage ones. Perhaps it depended on the amount of hollow that had been put into them, but something was different, something caused a change in appearance and personality. "Is there anywhere specific you would like to go? There are many shops here."


 
Nadika looked around the place as the two Chimera made their way down the streets, she could tell that the Chimera here happened to be a lot more humanoid in appearance than that of their more savage brethern, she didn't know exactly what had caused such a change, however they all appeared to have a much different personality than that of the brutal Chimera who fought each other on a daily basis. Nadika looked around as Guy asked her if there was any place she would like to go, ?Shops..? I see.. is there a place.. that collects information here..??


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Whatever you say.? Komika shook her head as Akuma headed off, she had no intention on getting in the way of that bastard, besides she had her own job to do, ?Well I'm off now, hope you get to meet that Kento guy before I have to contact you.? Komika then jumped up on top of a nearby house and headed off into the town to scout for Chimera, more specifically she could sense one nearby, however she would most likely be able to handle him with a decent bit of difficulty.



Akuma dashes across the sky, looking for those three Chimera from earlier, he knew they had to be around here somewhere... somewhere close. The three Chimera from before look behind them. "It seems the worms have followed." Inferno comments, raising his hand up. "OI! NO YOU DON'T!" . "The great Kalazar will deal with him." 

The other two simply nod and leave the area, Kalazar sits smirking. Waiting for Akuma to show up, waiting for his chance to show off his power. "Come on shinigami! You're too slow!!!" Kalazar laughs. "Shunpo." Akuma uses his step, though he can't go far with it and it wears on his body, he uses it to speed up his slash. "Eh?" Kalazar blinks as Akuma appears behind him. "When the hell did- Hurk!!!" Kalazar coughs, a slash forming on his stomach. 

"Nnngh... No fair... You cheated...." Akuma stood from his crouched position. "Win by any means necessary." Akuma's blade rested against the right side of Kalazar's neck. "Heh...hehe...Ha...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Kalazar burst into laughter. "YOU'RE AN IDIOT! TRULY AN IDIOT!" The chimera's hand made a sweeping motion from his gut towards Akuma. "What!?" Akuma quickly leaped backwards as something grazed his cheek. 

Akuma places his hand on his right cheek to examine it... "Blood?" He thinks to himself, watching the red liquid drip from his finger. "That's right, Blood." Kalazar lifts up a red blade. "This blade is made by solidifying my blood." He grinned. "I've got the power to control blood you fool! The more you injure me, the stronger i become! BWAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!!!"





> Nadika looked around the place as the two Chimera made their way down the streets, she could tell that the Chimera here happened to be a lot more humanoid in appearance than that of their more savage brethern, she didn't know exactly what had caused such a change, however they all appeared to have a much different personality than that of the brutal Chimera who fought each other on a daily basis. Nadika looked around as Guy asked her if there was any place she would like to go, ?Shops..? I see.. is there a place.. that collects information here..??



Guy had to ponder on this question for a moment, perhaps there was a place such as that... a technology shop that sold all sorts of things... They had a few merchants who scoured Terra Rouge for new items... perhaps they had some information... or the book shop, they sold knowledge daily... "There are many places... Book shops, tech shops... It would be easier to tell you if you could tell me what kind of information."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 29, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Elsewhere in Karakura Town
> 
> ?FUHAHAHAHA! Is this the best you have to offer, little Shinigami?? Alazane chided as he stalked towards the three Shinigami, both Kioshi and Fumiko had been taken out of the fight, and only Daroga remained as an opposition for him, ?You three are like nothing short of an insect compared to me.? Alazane now had black wings coming from his back, two of the bones on his head had grown larger, forming into horn like shapes, Alanze's pale skin had become a little browner now, and the marking which extended down the left side of his face now also formed on the right side as well. Alazane's eyes continued to hold their red orange color, however the sclera had now been filled in with black, and his power had increased exponentially, indicating that he had gone into his released state.
> 
> ...



SLASH! The four shadows that bound Daroga were cut down and fell out of harm's way just as the spike nailed the building behind him, ?What?!? Alazane looked over to see a girl who landed in front of the injured Shinigami, ?More trash, eh?? Alazane smirked at the girl, ?Although you seem to be stronger than these punks, perhaps you will show me more of a good time.?

?I didn't expect the level of strength to be this powerful at first.? Komika narrowed her eyes, ?I'll have to hold this guy off somehow until Zaishi can get here.? Komika flared her reiatsu just enough to activate the seal, which sent out the location of her current position to Zaishi, then turned to look back at Daroga, ?Oi, you and your friends alright??

?Y-yeah.. these two are just unconscious, their injuries aren't serious enough to kill them.? Daroga held his arm, ?I'm fine too, this won't be enough to put me out of comission for long.?

?I see, that's good then.? Komika turned her attention back to Alazane, ?My name is Arashi Komika, member of the 10th Division, and yours, Chimera??

?Fuhahahahaha! Introductions, eh? I'll indulge you then.? Alazane grinned at Komika, ?I am Alazane Basor, Lord of All Shadows!? Alazane held out his hand, ?As for you, you're about to be cooked meat.?

?I wouldn't be entirely sure about that.? Komika held her Zanpaktou out in front of her, ?I'm a  lot tougher than I look after all, *O' Death Reveal thy Self!*? Komika yelled as her Zanpaktou began to glow in front of her.

------------------

?Tch, that damn Komika.? Zaishi looked at the seal on his arm, ?So she's already found an opponent too tough for her to handle by herself?? Zaishi looked at Shintaro, ?Shintaro accompany these guys back to Kento's place, we'll be able to find you by your seal as long as you activate it every so often!?

?Roger that!? Shintaro yelled back to Zaishi as he rushed off in Komika's direction, ?Kento, eh? I wonder what this guy is like.?



InfIchi said:


> Guy had to ponder on this question for a moment,  perhaps there was a place such as that... a technology shop that sold  all sorts of things... They had a few merchants who scoured Terra Rouge  for new items... perhaps they had some information... or the book shop,  they sold knowledge daily... "There are many  places... Book shops, tech shops... It would be easier to tell you if  you could tell me what kind of information."



 Nadika thought about it for a moment, a book shop would probably be a good place to start, since she was seeking information about the past of their world, maybe that way she could learn a little about her own past, ?A book shop sounds nice... I wish to know.. about the past of our world..? Nadika looked down at the ground, ?Maybe if I know some of that... I'll at least know.. a little about my past..?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Nadika thought about it for a moment, a book shop would probably be a good place to start, since she was seeking information about the past of their world, maybe that way she could learn a little about her own past, ?A book shop sounds nice... I wish to know.. about the past of our world..? Nadika looked down at the ground, ?Maybe if I know some of that... I'll at least know.. a little about my past..?



"The past of our world?" Guy had thought for a moment, the past, there wasn't really much of one to speak. This world has existed for ten human years, but here, here that was closer to a hundred, or maybe more, maybe a thousand. The world has moved quickly in some areas, the people age slowly... Was it the never setting sun? Was it the world that seemed almost trapped in a state of sunrise sunset... What was it that made the time in this world so screwy... 

"The past of this world, it's not a pleasant one. I will ask you, Nadika, do you wish to know the truth of our creation?"

---------------

There was a sense of lingering doom in the air of Karakura. The smell of blood rose up on the air, tiny drops like pollen floating freely, spreading the scent of death throughout the town. The people wouldn't know the total number of lives that were lost this night until weeks later... That smell of blood would stay in their memories for longer. The shinigami flooded into the town, trying to suppress the situation, trying to stop the chimera, send them home... trying to do something. Akuma was one of them, unknowingly sent on a quest that would spell his doom. 

On this night, Akuma would for experience a new sensation for the first time... DEATH...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "The past of our world?" Guy had thought for a moment, the past, there wasn't really much of one to speak. This world has existed for ten human years, but here, here that was closer to a hundred, or maybe more, maybe a thousand. The world has moved quickly in some areas, the people age slowly... Was it the never setting sun? Was it the world that seemed almost trapped in a state of sunrise sunset... What was it that made the time in this world so screwy...
> 
> "The past of this world, it's not a pleasant one. I will ask you, Nadika, do you wish to know the truth of our creation?"



?The past of this world..? Nadika thought about it for a moment, to find out the truth of their creation, was she actually willing to go to such lengths in order to find out something, even one potential shred of evidence about their past, about her past? Nadika decided that this was something she had to do, ?Yes.. I want to know about.. our creation.? Nadika spoke with some form of determination in her voice, as if this whole thing happened to be one hurdle of many challenges she needed to conquer in order to establish some form of identity for herself.



> There was a sense of lingering doom in the air of Karakura. The smell of blood rose up on the air, tiny drops like pollen floating freely, spreading the scent of death throughout the town. The people wouldn't know the total number of lives that were lost this night until weeks later... That smell of blood would stay in their memories for longer. The shinigami flooded into the town, trying to suppress the situation, trying to stop the chimera, send them home... trying to do something. Akuma was one of them, unknowingly sent on a quest that would spell his doom.
> 
> On this night, Akuma would for experience a new sensation for the first time... DEATH...


Karakura Town -- Komika vs Alazane












?What is this?? Alazane raised an eyebrow as Komika's Zanpaktou began to glow, before it began to extend outward, the Zanpaktou seemed to take on a different shape from that of a sword, instead it took on the shape of a scythe with a long handle, and two golden embles on the blunt end of the scythe, although Alazane had absolutely no idea what they stood for. Alazane blinked a couple of times as the glowing died down and the weapon had taken shape, ?Dear me, that's certainly an interesting ability you have there.?

?What's more interesting is what this Shikai of mine does.? Komika smirked at Alazane, trying to hide the fact that she was nervous about this working as much as possible, ?You see my Zanpaktou is called the Death Scythe, and it likes to play a certain type of game with people of it's own choosing.? Komika sighed, ?The game however, has the detriment of harming it's owner in addition to the user if they fail to comply with the rules.?












?Ohohohoho!? Alazane smirked, ?That is quite the interesting weapon you have there, so it's basically like playing a game of chicken.? Alazane entered a fighting stance as the weapon began to glow a purple color, ?I'm up for this game of yours then, so which one has it chosen first??

 ?It seems that the scythe has chosen.? Komika smirked, ?The Game of Speed Chase! If the opponent or user moves slower than the opposing player, then the person who moved slower will take damage from the weapon.? Komika charged directly towards Alazane with swift speed, ?So let's begin the game shall we?!? Komika sliced the scythe downward, however Alazane dodged the strike, but she turned on her heels and redirected the attack to the side Alazane dodged to, catching him off guard and inflicting not only the wound from the scythe, but the wound from the game as well. Alazane jumped backwards to give himself some leverage, and Komika smirked, ?Come now, that can't be all you've got.?

?Unbelievable.? Daroga commented from the sidelines as he watched, ?That woman is actually managing to fight evenly with the Chimera? How can that be possible??

?Oh my dear little girl.? Alazane smirked viciously as he arose from his one knee kneeling position, ?You have no idea what I am capable of.? Alazane's reiatsu seemed to arise once more, in fact if Daroga had to take a guess, he'd say at this point it came pretty close to rivaling the 25th Seat of his own division, although he had only seen that man once in a sparring contest, ?So, are you ready for round two to begin??

 ?How much has this guy been holding back?!? Daroga's eyes widened at the amount of reiatsu Alazane was giving off, ?There's no way in hell anyone here can beat him!?












?You won't be getting that round two with her actually.? Zaishi's voice spoke up, catching the attention of everyone on the battlefield, ?Because from this point on, I'm your opponent.?

?Zaishi!? Komika looked surprise, ?You took a shorter amount of time getting here than I thought you would.?

 ?A good Shunpo works wonders if you place it just right.? Zaishi smirked as he jumped off the building he had been standing on, ?Nice to meet ya Chimera, my name's Kimora Zaishi, 25th seat of the 10th Division.?

?25th Seat?!? Daroga's eyes widened, they had actually sent someone of that level of strength down to fight with these guys?! Actually, Daroga could kind of see why comparing the reiatsu of Alazane's with Zaishi's.

?Oh my, there's just one strong person after another showing up.? Alazane laughed, ?It looks like you'll actually be able to give me a good challenge too! My name is Alazane Basor, Lord of all Shadows! I feel like I've ran through that introduction so many times it's starting to become overused. ?

?Don't blink or you'll miss what I'm capable of.? Zaishi unsheathed his Zanpaktou and pointed it at Alazane, ?*Slice and Dice, Photon Slicer!*? Zaishi's Zanpaktou slowly began to glow completely, before it broke off into two pieces, which then formed around his wrist, and as the light vanished it was revealed that the Zanpaktou had formed into two rather large silver blades extending from a platform on Zaishi's wrists, ?So shall we get this started, Alazane?!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 31, 2011)

The moon shined brightly down upon the city of Karakura, it's radiant light bathing the city with an almost unearthly glow. Akuma looked up at the moon that shown upon him, he watched as the white, radiant moon became red with blood. "Hurk..." Akuma fell to his knees, blood flowing from his brow to his eyes, pooling and dropping away like red tears, following the lines of his cheeks and dropping to the ground with a splatter. 

"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Kalazar laughs, a viscous laugh, menacing and gurgling, his voice cracks and echoes like that of a hollows. The Chimera thrusts his head back and laughs hardily, his hands held out at his sides, palms facing the sky. He laughs as blood trickles between his fingers, resting in his palm. Laughs as he bends down and picks up Akuma's blade, stabbing it into his own stomach, a stream of blood followed the blade, past the handle, the drops fall at an agonizingly slow pace for Akuma... he watches this beast cackle as it bleeds, Akuma looks down, the blood in his turning the world red, turning his skin red... he can't tell what part of him is bleeding any longer. 

"You... are a fool..." Akuma slowly stands, placing one foot flat on the ground, his right hand landing on the knee and pushing himself off the ground. "That Zanpakto... it is called Akumetsu..." He smirked, gripping the handle of the blade as it rests in Kalazars stomach. "Those with evil intent... Can't hold the blade for long." Kalazar blinks, looking down as Akuma grips the blade, suddenly, a burning sensation fills his gut... pain, unimaginable pain. "NNNGGGHH!!!! GET IT OUT!!!" Kalazar rips the blade from his body, knocking Akuma over as he does so. 

"Damn it... What kind of ability is that!?" Akuma smirks as he lay on the ground. "Akumetsu... Evil Slayer... Those with evil intent can't hold this blade..." Akuma chuckled a little, a man named demon with the blade that slices down evil... would that be ironic... "You bastard..." Kalazar thrusts his hands out, blood began to pool in the air above Akuma, he could see the shimmering ball of blood forming. 

The light from the moon passed over it gently, creating a brilliant shine... "EVERYTHING DIES!!" The ball of blood began to bubble and burst, each burst shrinking the ball as it formed a blade. Soon, the blades numbered in the twenties... Each one resting above Akuma as he awaited his defeat. "I see the sword of Damocles hanging over my head... 

"Judge no one happy until his life is over."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

?Very well then!? Alazane grinned, ?*Shadow Wave!*? A large blast of shadow went screeching towards Zaishi, however he easily managed to dodge it in time, ?I'm not finished yet! *Shadow Needles!*? Spikes of shadow came out of the ground and roared towards Zaishi, ?*Photon Slice!*? Zaishi yelled, sending out a slicing blast of reiatsu which slammed into the needles creating a massive explosion easily overtaking the needles, ?What?!? Alazane's eyes widened as Zaishi charged towards him, ?*Photon Shroud!*? Zaishi yells, a shroud of reiatsu surrounding his arms, and he attempts to slam his fist into Alazane, however the Chimera dodges away, ?*Shadow Tendrils!*? Tendrils of shadow attempt to surround Zaishi, however he starts to twirl around, ?*Whirling Blast!*? Zaishi lets out a whirling burst of reiatsu that dissolves the tendrils, then Zaishi crosses his arms in an X like shape in front of him, ?*X Marks the Spot!*? Zaishi blasts his arms outward, creating an X shaped blast that charges towards Alazane, ?*Shadow Shield!*? A shield of shadow sprouts up in front of Alazane, blocking off the attack.

?It would seem we're evenly matched right now.? Alazane smirked at Zaishi, ?This battle will prove to be fun just like I originally thought.?

?I'm not so sure it's going to be as fun as you think.? Zaishi smirked, which caused Alazane to raise an eyebrow, ?Don't look now, but I'm not the only one here fighting.?

?What?!? Alazane's eyes widened as he heard the voice, ?*Game of Sight Seeing!*? Komika's scythe came slashing down into Alazane once more, however the wound this time was not inflicted by the scythe, it was inflicted by the fact that he could not see her, ?Gnngh, what the hell?!?

?No one said we were going to be fighting fair here.? Komika smirked as Alazane turned around to look at her, ?The Game of Sight Seeing, if the user leaves the opponent's line of sight, the opponent is wounded.?

?So, you can either come peacefully.? Zaishi smirked at Alazane, ?Or we can take you in by force, because I highly doubt you have so much power that you can defeat the two of us.?

?You imbecile..? Alazane laughed, ?Did you think I did not forsee something like this?! *Shadow Needles!*?

?What?!? SLAM SLAM SLAM SLAM! Four spikes slammed into Komika's arms and legs smashing her up against a nearby building, ?Komika!!! Shit! I didn't think he would react that quickly!?

?Gnngh!? Komika dropped her Zanpaktou in the process, ?Crap.. I dropped my weapon..?

?What will you do now?!? Alazane laughed wildly, ?Your friend is trapped, and you're the only one who can fight!!?

?Damn that bastard..? Daroga slowly stood up from his position, his wound ached, but he had to do this, even though they appeared to be even, Alazane had just enough of an advantage to win if the fight continued to be a one on one, ?I can't.. let this.. continue..? Daroga grabbed his Zanpaktou, prepared to go and free Komika from the shackles that bound her to the wall of the building.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Very well then!? Alazane grinned, ?*Shadow Wave!*? A large blast of shadow went screeching towards Zaishi, however he easily managed to dodge it in time, ?I'm not finished yet! *Shadow Needles!*? Spikes of shadow came out of the ground and roared towards Zaishi, ?*Photon Slice!*? Zaishi yelled, sending out a slicing blast of reiatsu which slammed into the needles creating a massive explosion easily overtaking the needles, ?What?!? Alazane's eyes widened as Zaishi charged towards him, ?*Photon Shroud!*? Zaishi yells, a shroud of reiatsu surrounding his arms, and he attempts to slam his fist into Alazane, however the Chimera dodges away, ?*Shadow Tendrils!*? Tendrils of shadow attempt to surround Zaishi, however he starts to twirl around, ?*Whirling Blast!*? Zaishi lets out a whirling burst of reiatsu that dissolves the tendrils, then Zaishi crosses his arms in an X like shape in front of him, ?*X Marks the Spot!*? Zaishi blasts his arms outward, creating an X shaped blast that charges towards Alazane, ?*Shadow Shield!*? A shield of shadow sprouts up in front of Alazane, blocking off the attack.
> 
> ?It would seem we're evenly matched right now.? Alazane smirked at Zaishi, ?This battle will prove to be fun just like I originally thought.?
> 
> ...



"The red king reigns on a throne of fire, the beasts of hell march ever forward, bear thy claws beasts, move to the ends of the hell and burn the sinners in your path." seven balls of flame surround the Chimera, slowly black chains begin to leak out of them, connecting the balls to one another. "Oh king of fire, lord of hell, bring upon your judgment. Guilt punished by flame, lies repented through pain." The balls of flame expand downward and upward, forming a cage around the Chimera. Every two feet, another orb of fire forms, more chains connecting them.

"Forbidden Kidou's, Hado 112, Bakudo 150." The chimera looks into the sky, standing in the air above him is a blond haired man dressed in a green robe. "Final words of the sinner, grafted on their flesh." Kento held his blade out and stabbed it into the air, runes began to form around the Chimera, his attempts to escape blocked by the flaming cage he found himself in. "The vulture prepares for the feast." The runes close in on the Chimera, grafting themselves to his body. "Secret Bakudo." The cage vanished in an incredible flash of light, as it faded, there was left nothing of the Chimera. 

Where the beast once stood, there was simply, a small crystal. "Well, it seems that worked." Kento smirked. "Everyone all right?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "The red king reigns on a throne of fire, the beasts of hell march ever forward, bear thy claws beasts, move to the ends of the hell and burn the sinners in your path." seven balls of flame surround the Chimera, slowly black chains begin to leak out of them, connecting the balls to one another. "Oh king of fire, lord of hell, bring upon your judgment. Guilt punished by flame, lies repented through pain." The balls of flame expand downward and upward, forming a cage around the Chimera. Every two feet, another orb of fire forms, more chains connecting them.
> 
> "Forbidden Kidou's, Hado 112, Bakudo 150." The chimera looks into the sky, standing in the air above him is a blond haired man dressed in a green robe. "Final words of the sinner, grafted on their flesh." Kento held his blade out and stabbed it into the air, runes began to form around the Chimera, his attempts to escape blocked by the flaming cage he found himself in. "The vulture prepares for the feast." The runes close in on the Chimera, grafting themselves to his body. "Secret Bakudo." The cage vanished in an incredible flash of light, as it faded, there was left nothing of the Chimera.
> 
> Where the beast once stood, there was simply, a small crystal. "Well, it seems that worked." Kento smirked. "Everyone all right?"



?What.. what the?? Daroga blinked at the man who had suddenly appeared in front of them in the flashiest way possible, this guy just used two Kidou he'd never even heard of before, no in fact he was sure did not exist in Soul Society, he had to have invented the Kidou himself, ?Who.. who is this man??

?No.. way..? Zaishi's eyes widened considerably at the crystal in front of them, this guy just used two Kidou that didn't even exist amongst the people in Soul Society, in fact unless Nagi-taichou had already discovered similar Kidou spells, he was easily more advanced in science than Nagi, ?Could it be that..?

?This man..? Nadika's eyes widened as she rose from her position on the ground, having been released from Alazane's spell after he had been sealed, ?.. is Kento?!?

?Kento?? Daroga blinked a couple of times, ?I thought I heard that name mentioned somewhere before, but maybe it's just my imagination.?

?So this is him..? Zaishi sized the man up and down, no doubt about it, even not at full power his reiatsu was certainly impressive, ?The man that Kamina-taichou told us about.?

----------

Soul Society Gate

 ?The hell do ya mean I can't go down there without a group?!? A man yelled at the guards, he was prepared to use his Zanpaktou to slice them down, ?Outta my way dumbasses, that bastard Akuma from my division has already left! If I don't get down there soon, I'm not gonna be able to match him in combat! Now move it!?

 ?Sir.. we can't do that.. rules are rules!? One of the guards shouted at the man, he couldn't believe the audacity of this 11th division member, he was about to try and commit treason against the Gotei 13, ?It is not permitted for anyone who is not a member of a group to go to the human world.?

 ?Geez, are all these 11th division bastards such stuck up barbarians?? A girl stated as she walked up towards the guards, ?If you're that intent on going down there, then all we need is one more.?

 ?Huh?!? The man turned around to face the girl, ?Who the hell are you, bitch?! You want to pick a fight with me, eh?!? The man pointed his Zanpaktou at the girl.

 ?Hmph, ridiculous.? The girl turned away from the man, ?My name is Kuchiki Haruka, and I have no intention of fighting with someone such as yourself.?

 ?Kuchiki?? The man laughed at Haruka, ?I see, yer one of those stuck up nobles, eh?! My name's Ryuu Takeshi, member of the 11th division, nice to meet ya bitch. Now all I need is one more person to show up so I can get down there and kick some ass!?

?Hmph.? Haruka scoffed, ?What a waste of time, all these 11th division scum care about is fighting, how unorthodox.?

 ?Yeah yeah whatever.? Takeshi grinned, ?Just keep running yer mouth bitch! I don't care about a thing you say!?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What.. what the?? Daroga blinked at the man who had suddenly appeared in front of them in the flashiest way possible, this guy just used two Kidou he'd never even heard of before, no in fact he was sure did not exist in Soul Society, he had to have invented the Kidou himself, ?Who.. who is this man??
> 
> ?No.. way..? Zaishi's eyes widened considerably at the crystal in front of them, this guy just used two Kidou that didn't even exist amongst the people in Soul Society, in fact unless Nagi-taichou had already discovered similar Kidou spells, he was easily more advanced in science than Nagi, ?Could it be that..?
> 
> ...



Kento appeared before the five shinigami in an instant. "It's rude to talk about someone when they are in front of you, you know." Kento comments, plucking the crystal out of mid air. "Hmm... he didn't have much spiritual energy after all, the crystal would have been much bigger." He thought to himself, making sure to ponder over the crystal a bit before stuffing in the inside of his coat. "Well then~ I believe introductions are in order!~" Kento playfully laughed out, holding a fan over his face. 

"My name is Kento~ I own Kento's Shop Jr. Home of candy and specialty goods for shinigami such as your selves~." The banished shinigami gave them a bow before looking them over, less like a man who would look over comrades and more of a scientist looking over potential experiments. "Hmm~ You all look like you could use something to eat~ Why don't you come back to the shop? It'll be safe there..." 
 



> Soul Society Gate
> 
> ?The hell do ya mean I can't go down there without a group?!? A man yelled at the guards, he was prepared to use his Zanpaktou to slice them down, ?Outta my way dumbasses, that bastard Akuma from my division has already left! If I don't get down there soon, I'm not gonna be able to match him in combat! Now move it!?
> 
> ...



"You can count yourselves lucky then, that the great me, shall be going with you." Before Takeshi and Haruka was a  "I am Jessica Blake, member of the 4th division! I will be accompanying you on your trip to the human world!" The red headed shinigami stood before them, introducing herself but not really caring what they had to say to her. She didn't like the 11th division, then again, not many people do. "Now then! Shall we be under way!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kento appeared before the five shinigami in an instant. "It's rude to talk about someone when they are in front of you, you know." Kento comments, plucking the crystal out of mid air. "Hmm... he didn't have much spiritual energy after all, the crystal would have been much bigger." He thought to himself, making sure to ponder over the crystal a bit before stuffing in the inside of his coat. "Well then~ I believe introductions are in order!~" Kento playfully laughed out, holding a fan over his face.
> 
> "My name is Kento~ I own Kento's Shop Jr. Home of candy and specialty goods for shinigami such as your selves~." The banished shinigami gave them a bow before looking them over, less like a man who would look over comrades and more of a scientist looking over potential experiments. "Hmm~ You all look like you could use something to eat~ Why don't you come back to the shop? It'll be safe there..."



“S-sorry!” Komika squeaked out immediately as Kento mentioned that it was rude to talk about people when they're standing right in front of them, “I.. I was just shocked is all.. by the way my name is Arashi Komika.. unseated officer of the 10th division!!”

 “_This is nothing like what Kamina-taichou told us._” Zaishi thought to himself, “_This guy is way creepier than the impression he gave off!!_” Zaishi quickly shook his head, "I'm Kimora Zaishi! 25th Seated offer of the 10th Division and leader of this regiment!"

 Daroga walked over to Fumiko and Kioshi who still happened to be unconscious, he picked the two of them up, and slung them over each of his shoulders, “Alright then, I need a place to heal these two up anyways.” Daroga spoke uneasily, “Since you're the only help I've got around here, I'll have to take you up on that offer. My name is Daroga, unseated officer of the 7th division.”

 “I agree actually.. I would like to go back to your place as well.” Zaishi sighed, “Kamina-taichou told me to send a report back of the situation as soon as I could, and he also had a message for me to pass along to you.”

 “That, and went already sent some friends over to your place as well.” Komika added onto what Zaishi said, “I think this arrangement will work for all of us.”
 



> "You can count yourselves lucky then, that the great me, shall be going with you." Before Takeshi and Haruka was a  "I am Jessica Blake, member of the 4th division! I will be accompanying you on your trip to the human world!" The red headed shinigami stood before them, introducing herself but not really caring what they had to say to her. She didn't like the 11th division, then again, not many people do. "Now then! Shall we be under way!"


“Huh? A 4th division weakling?” Takeshi scoffed to himself, “I can't believe they actually let wimps like you go down to the human world. Well whatever, no skin off my back, just make sure not to get killed on my watch, I'll be the one to have to take responsibility for it.”

“Hold on a minute!” Haruka turned to face Takesh, “Who the hell made you le-”

SWING! Takeshi's Zanpaktou was beside Haruka's neck in the blink of an eye, “Don't question me, girl, you have no idea what I do to those who step over my authority.” Takeshi turned around, and began walking through the Senkaimon, “Better hurry up before you get left behind!”

“This little..!” Haruka glared at the man, however she took off towards the Senkaimon along with Takeshi, “I'm going to murder that bastard! How dare he talk down to me like that!”

“Wi—will this group be alright?” One of the guards asked to himself, he wasn't sure about the outcome of their battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?S-sorry!? Komika squeaked out immediately as Kento mentioned that it was rude to talk about people when they're standing right in front of them, ?I.. I was just shocked is all.. by the way my name is Arashi Komika.. unseated officer of the 10th division!!?
> 
> ?_This is nothing like what Kamina-taichou told us._? Zaishi thought to himself, ?_This guy is way creepier than the impression he gave off!!_? Zaishi quickly shook his head, "I'm Kimora Zaishi! 25th Seated offer of the 10th Division and leader of this regiment!"
> 
> ...


  
"Oh~ Excellent then. Daroga-san, Komika-san, Zaishi-san... you may want to hold onto your stomachs." Kento waved the arm carrying the fan out, white lines formed around the group of shinigami, creating many intertwining circles beneath their feet. "This will be an unpleasant ride for those of you not used to teleportation~ Which i suspect is all of you." Kento smirked a bit before looking at Daroga. "You may want to put them down, unless of course, you'd like the chance of reforming with parts of their DNA, or turning inside out... im not entirely sure what will happen actually~" 

Kento watched Daroga drop the bodies of his friends rather quickly. "Hahahaha~ I'm only kidding Daroga-san~ I know exactly what will happen." His voice has gotten suddenly dark on that last bit, but before anyone could comment they were in a desert. "Welcome to the Kento Shop!" Kento throws his arms out, though as far as the eye could see, there was only sand. "Ah? sorry, we haven't finished remodeling after the last training session~"  He pointed to one corner. "When i'm done, we'll have forests, seas and mountains!" 




> ?Huh? A 4th division weakling?? Takeshi scoffed to himself, ?I can't believe they actually let wimps like you go down to the human world. Well whatever, no skin off my back, just make sure not to get killed on my watch, I'll be the one to have to take responsibility for it.?
> 
> ?Hold on a minute!? Haruka turned to face Takesh, ?Who the hell made you le-?
> 
> ...



"Hmm~" Jessica rubs her chin. "If i don't step through... then... they get expelled from the gate right?~" she looks over at the guard. "Uhh.. yeah... if you dont step through, they can't get to the other side. it will just prevent them from entering the human world." Jessica smirked a bit. "Well~ It would teach them right for mocking me~" She giggle, after all, they couldn't exit until three members were together... "Ah~ I'll go!" Jessica rushes into the gate, prepared to head to the human world.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh~ Excellent then. Daroga-san, Komika-san, Zaishi-san... you may want to hold onto your stomachs." Kento waved the arm carrying the fan out, white lines formed around the group of shinigami, creating many intertwining circles beneath their feet. "This will be an unpleasant ride for those of you not used to teleportation~ Which i suspect is all of you." Kento smirked a bit before looking at Daroga. "You may want to put them down, unless of course, you'd like the chance of reforming with parts of their DNA, or turning inside out... im not entirely sure what will happen actually~"
> 
> Kento watched Daroga drop the bodies of his friends rather quickly. "Hahahaha~ I'm only kidding Daroga-san~ I know exactly what will happen." His voice has gotten suddenly dark on that last bit, but before anyone could comment they were in a desert. "Welcome to the Kento Shop!" Kento throws his arms out, though as far as the eye could see, there was only sand. "Ah? sorry, we haven't finished remodeling after the last training session~"  He pointed to one corner. "When i'm done, we'll have forests, seas and mountains!"




 “So this is a training ground.” Zaishi looked around, “It's amazing Kento-san.” Zaishi remembered back to what Kamina had told them before, “_Remember you guys, proper etiquette around Kento is either Kento-san or Kento-sama, if you fail to call him either of those words, I am not responsible for your life after that point_.” Zaishi gulped a little bit, “_The vastness of this place is astounding, it's no wonder how one could get so strong in here.. I would love to make use of this place at some point, the kind of training I could get here is nothing in comparison to Soul Society._” Zaishi kept these thoughts to himself, “Ah right, Kento-san, could I deliever my message to you now?”

“_Crazy._” Komika gaped as she looked around the location of the training room, “_This is what they call a training room? I don't know if I could survive the kind of training one would receive in here._” Komika looked at Kento, “_Actually what kind of training does this guy offer anyway? I'm not sure I want to know._” Komika shook her head, and turned to Daroga, “You okay?” Komika eyed the wound on his arm.

“I'll be fine.” Daroga shrugged his arm a little bit, although the wound looked severe, it actually wasn't nearly as bad as that, it hadn't punctured any important parts, and only broke a couple of bones, “I'm still in pretty good shape, Shinigami can take worse hits than this and live.”
 



> "Hmm~" Jessica rubs her chin. "If i don't step through... then... they get expelled from the gate right?~" she looks over at the guard. "Uhh.. yeah... if you dont step through, they can't get to the other side. it will just prevent them from entering the human world." Jessica smirked a bit. "Well~ It would teach them right for mocking me~" She giggle, after all, they couldn't exit until three members were together... "Ah~ I'll go!" Jessica rushes into the gate, prepared to head to the human world.


Takeshi and Haruka are the first two to arrive in Karakura Town, and they get a look around the place, buildings to the left, buildings to the right, despite the modern look this place didn't seem to be much different than Soul Society, just a little bit smaller if anything, “So this is the Human World.” Haruka could sense multiple powerful energies surrounding the location, “Unbelievable, absolute madness everywhere, I can even sense reiatsu fading from this world.”

“Bah!” Takeshi spit on the ground, “Everything looks the God damn same in this GOD DAMN TOWN!” Takeshi continued to look around the town, before he spotted the body of an obvious dying Shinigami, “Huh?! A body! SOCIAL ACTIIIVIITY!” Takeshi ran over to the Shinigami on the ground, “Hey you, what happened here?”

“Ugh..” The Shinigami looked up at Takeshi, “Our group got beaten.. by a Chimera..”

“Huh, beaten up by a Chimera?” Takeshi scoffed, “You punks must be weak or something.”

“Or maybe Chimera are just incredibly strong.” Haruka came up beside Takeshi, “Can you tell us what this Chimera looked like?”


----------

